# The Wehrmacht In Pictures: A Look At One of History's Legendary Fighting Force



## Desert Fox

The German Wehrmacht remains one of history's most effective fighting force. Known for the discipline of its men, the legendary stiffness of its Prussian officer corp, and the daunting tasks to which this organized fighting force would commit itself to on all the major fronts of the European theater, earning the admiration of both friend and foe alike, the Wehrmacht remains yet to be paralleled by any other Army to this day. On every major front and against all odds, the Wehrmacht held its own against numerically superior adversaries.


"_The victory has gone to the Allies, the soldierly glory to the Germans_." Drew Middleton (1913-1990), American military journalist


Here's to the brave men and women of die Deutsche Wehrmacht:


Wehrmacht Victory March Through Paris











































@DesertFox97 @Psychic @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 @Foxtrot-Bravo​

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
6 | Like Like:
47


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> The German Wehrmacht remains one of history's most effective fighting force. Known for the discipline of its men, the legendary stiffness of its Prussian officer corp, and the daunting tasks to which this organized fighting force would commit itself to on all the major fronts of the European theater, earning the admiration of both friend and foe alike, the Wehrmacht remains yet to be paralleled by any other Army to this day. On every major front and against all odds, the Wehrmacht held its own against numerically superior adversaries.
> 
> 
> "_The victory has gone to the Allies, the soldierly glory to the Germans_." Drew Middleton (1913-1990), American military journalist
> 
> 
> Here's to the brave men and women of die Deutsche Wehrmacht:
> 
> 
> Wehrmacht Victory March Through Paris
> 
> View attachment 280870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872
> 
> 
> View attachment 280878
> 
> 
> View attachment 280879
> 
> 
> View attachment 280882
> 
> 
> View attachment 280873
> 
> 
> View attachment 280876
> 
> 
> View attachment 280877
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Psychic @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 @Foxtrot-Bravo​


Awesome title and description

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Genghis khan1



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Sandman

Genghis khan1 said:


>


dude pls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

DesertFox97 said:


> dude pls


Actually I was in the process of changing the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

@waz @Slav Defence guys i am calling u in advance pls keep this thread under strict moderation thx


Genghis khan1 said:


>


dude pls there is no need for this

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Desert Fox

Wehrmacht Armor :

Panzer 1's in parade












Panzer III






Panzer IV






Panzer VI (Tiger)






Panzer V Panther











Tiger II (Konnigstiger)






@persona_non_grata @WAJsal @Mahmoud_EGY @flamer84​

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Desert Fox

Panzer S35 (Captured French Tanks in Wehrmacht colors):










​

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Genghis khan1

DesertFox97 said:


> @waz @Slav Defence guys i am calling u in advance pls keep this thread under strict moderation thx
> 
> dude pls there is no need for this


Dude, it's quite easy for you to glorify Nazi's sitting in S.Arabia but doing such stuff in Europe or America will easily land you in hot water. It's like you poking fun at Saudi King while siting in S.Arabia. Atleast we can have little fun.


----------



## The Sandman

Genghis khan1 said:


> Dude, it's quite easy for you to glorify Nazi's sitting in S.Arabia but doing such stuff in Europe or America will easily land you in hot water. It's like you poking fun at Saudi King while siting in S.Arabia. Atleast we can have little fun.


sigh Pakistanio ka kch ni hoskta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Genghis khan1

DesertFox97 said:


> sigh Pakistanio ka kch ni hoskta


kyun bahi jan, main ny asa kia kah dia.


----------



## Nilgiri

Probably the best marching song ever:






Much respect to the warriors of the Wehrmacht.

Lots of the gear seen in this video have examples in a museum not too far from where I am....I go there when I want to get awed .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Genghis khan1 said:


> kyun bahi jan, main ny asa kia kah dia.


kch ni jnab kch bhi nhi i was just thinking ke fun ke chakar mein thread na lock ho jae 
On topic




Famous Tiger Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

This is perhaps the most comical one i've come across LOL!







Wehrmacht Soldiers having fun on the Eastern Front






























​

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


>


 yeah this is a really famous pic on Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> Probably the best marching song ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Then this thread will definitely interest you and @DesertFox97 :

German WW2 and pre-WW2 March Songs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

one of the strongest armies in history shame they had to fight most of the world while japan where too far away and italy army were not trained and armed to fight like their german friends or the allies armies they faced USSR and the US and britian in two fronts while their population where about 80 million what they did in the war is impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Its amazing to see these pics from the German perspective. Going to high school here in Canada we were only told of how brutal the nazis were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Its amazing to see these pics from the German perspective. Going to high school here in Canada we were only told of how brutal the nazis were.


i am sure no one will tell you that allied air force destroyed entire german cites or how the german civilians were treated after occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aepsilons

Desert Fox said:


> The German Wehrmacht remains one of history's most effective fighting force. Known for the discipline of its men, the legendary stiffness of its Prussian officer corp, and the daunting tasks to which this organized fighting force would commit itself to on all the major fronts of the European theater, earning the admiration of both friend and foe alike, the Wehrmacht remains yet to be paralleled by any other Army to this day. On every major front and against all odds, the Wehrmacht held its own against numerically superior adversaries.
> 
> 
> "_The victory has gone to the Allies, the soldierly glory to the Germans_." Drew Middleton (1913-1990), American military journalist
> 
> 
> Here's to the brave men and women of die Deutsche Wehrmacht:
> 
> 
> Wehrmacht Victory March Through Paris
> 
> View attachment 280870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872
> 
> 
> View attachment 280878
> 
> 
> View attachment 280879
> 
> 
> View attachment 280882
> 
> 
> View attachment 280873
> 
> 
> View attachment 280876
> 
> 
> View attachment 280877
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Psychic @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 @Foxtrot-Bravo​




Excellent thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> View attachment 280910​
> 
> Then this thread will definitely interest you and @DesertFox97 :
> 
> German WW2 and pre-WW2 March Songs



Yah I know them all pretty much. Listened many times. I am a big WW2 fan you can say. Thank you for directing me to this other thread. Big thumbs up 

I havent gone through that thread particularly yet, but here is another of my favourite songs:






I prefer the wehrmacht choir to Marlene Dietrich's version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

I just really wish if along with that glory .. Germans would have the victory .. the world would have been so different today. They fought really well from any aspect, strategically, geographically or any other ... they deserved to win it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> I just really wish if along with that glory .. Germans would have the victory .. the world would have been so different today. They fought really well from any aspect, strategically, geographically or any other ... they deserved to win it.



They had the best uniforms ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Nilgiri said:


> They had the best uniforms ever!




Along with the uniforms, they had the ultimate glory of the world war too. The way they fought at Western Front, introduction of trench and chemical warfare, the Allied forces didn't succeed crossing the German made trenches till the end of the war. They deserved it by all means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Along with the uniforms, they had the ultimate glory of the world war too. The way they fought at Western Front, introduction of trench and chemical warfare, the Allied forces didn't succeed crossing the German made trenches till the end of the war. They deserved it by all means.



Yes its too bad they were both micro managed and macro managed by a drug addicted maniac at the worst times.

Imagine if they did not have the racist policies behind them. They would have probably defeated the USSR handily since much of the USSR was ready to rise up against Stalin. Instead they created a self-defeating policy of taking on such a large country and creating the vulnerable supply lines by creating such antagonism to the local population...on account of lebensraum policy.

What is your view on Holocaust? Real or hoax?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Nilgiri said:


> Yes its too bad they were both micro managed and macro managed by a drug addicted maniac at the worst times.
> 
> Imagine if they did not have the racist policies behind them. They would have probably defeated the USSR handily since much of the USSR was ready to rise up against Stalin. Instead they created a self-defeating policy of taking on such a large country and creating the vulnerable supply lines by creating such antagonism to the local population...on account of lebensraum policy.
> 
> What is your view on Holocaust? Real or hoax?




Well, a precise answer can't be outraged seriously. As it can be real from Hitler's policies and his body language towards the jews but on the other hand, I have read (did a thorough research) about Adolf Hitler that he was ironically a very kind and responsible personality who had a feeling for his people and he also did many reforms for the German jews, in fact a good number of jews also fought the World War on the German side.

So, from the other aspect, we can also conclude that this could be just an allied (The US especially) propaganda to overthrow Germans and the Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

This thread is an absolute disgrace.... These German scums are responsible for the murders of millions of civilians across the world. The so called victories came only in the beginning when the allies were unprepared. The moment these aholes faced well equipped opposition when folded..... It is a shame these racist scums were not nuked to oblivion.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

mb444 said:


> This thread is an absolute disgrace.... These German scums are responsible for the murders of millions of civilians across the world. The so called victories came only in the beginning when the allies were unprepared. The moment these aholes faced well equipped opposition when folded..... It is a shame these racist scums were not nuked to oblivion.....




@Nilgiri See we got one here. 

@mb444 You will have to admit it, morally Germans won they war, they still faced less casualties and other losses even.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> @Nilgiri See we got one here.
> 
> @mb444 You will have to admit it, morally Germans won they war, they still faced less casualties and other losses even.



Morality has nothing to do with the Wehrmacht/SS

They attacked countries not prepared for war and then defended so it is not a surprise casualty overall was less.... 

But when the faced the Brits in northafrica after the initial victory they were slaughtered ......

After the Russians regrouped and hit back following German treachery they surrendered in their hundreds and thousands and got slaughtered by the Russians all the back to Berlin 

Their claim of fortress Europe was breached in less than a day by the allied armada on d-day

You need to be somewhat sick in the head to glorify the nazi death machine

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> @Nilgiri See we got one here.
> 
> @mb444 You will have to admit it, morally Germans won they war, they still faced less casualties and other losses even.



I dont agree with the moral part bro. @mb444 is not completely wrong. I admire the skill, valour and fighting spirit of many of the Germans....especially their use of tactics. Just like I would do the same even for India's Enemy today (Pakistan). I always judge the soldiers and field commanders of any side different from their political leaders. It is also why to this day why I also study very deeply the tactics of the US civil war. Even though Robert E Lee, StoneWall Jackson and the other confederate leaders ultimately were on a side that I can never support morally....they were excellent military minds who produced some of the most spectacular results on the battlefield....because they were willing to break the mould, experiment and take the appropriate risks at the right time.

So in the end I believe the Germans overall on the side of wrong...because of the Nazi party controlling them (just like Confederates ultimately were fighting for slavery to be continued no matter how you sugar coat it). They (Wehrmacht + SS) were a tool used by the Nazis to try accomplish an agenda I cannot agree with. 

If it was to take revenge on France for WW1 (and its resulting punishment at Versailles). Fine. If it was to fight Communism....fine. But those were just 2 of the goals....instead of the only goals. They (Nazis) sullied themselves and those that fought under their banner ....with the grand vision of lebensraum and sheer anti-semitism...and ultimately too many people ....soldiers and civilians alike....died for utterly no good cause on their side.

In the Ukraine for example they were welcomed as liberators, as they were in many other places of Eastern Europe. They squandered that welcome because of their racism pure and simple. That in itself was the ultimate underlying reason for what happened in Stalingrad and the eventual turning point.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Sandman

The dreaded MG 42 aka "*Hitler's Buzzsaw*"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

One of forgotten weapons best episodes:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> One of forgotten weapons best episodes:







I freaking love this gun i really hope i will be able to buy it in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

DesertFox97 said:


> I freaking love this gun i really hope i will be able to buy it in Pakistan



I've been looking at getting one....but they tend to be pricey given the "name".

But I will get one eventually, it will make a nice addition to my Swedish and Boer Mauser as far as my old german origin rifle collection goes. 

I would like a Gewehr 98 at some juncture as well.


----------



## Goenitz

Desert Fox said:


>



G3, AK-47 and modern RPG ancestors can be seen : ) 

@mb444 British killed million natives peopel during colonocial age..during initial days of british rule in india, million starved as goods were shipped back to europe... plus surrendered Kozak (including families) were handed over to Russians...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

mb444 said:


> Morality has nothing to do with the Wehrmacht/SS
> 
> They attacked countries not prepared for war and then defended so it is not a surprise casualty overall was less....
> 
> But when the faced the Brits in northafrica after the initial victory they were slaughtered ......
> 
> After the Russians regrouped and hit back following German treachery they surrendered in their hundreds and thousands and got slaughtered by the Russians all the back to Berlin
> 
> Their claim of fortress Europe was breached in less than a day by the allied armada on d-day
> 
> You need to be somewhat sick in the head to glorify the nazi death machine


@AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Desert Fox would you like to say something?


----------



## mb444

Goenitz said:


> G3, AK-47 and modern RPG ancestors can be seen : )
> 
> @mb444 British killed million natives peopel during colonocial age..during initial days of british rule in india, million starved as goods were shipped back to europe... plus surrendered Kozak (including families) were handed over to Russians...




British colonial excesses are many and I would not airbrush them off history

But there is no equivalence... the German war machine existed for one purpose only .... To exterminate those not deemed human.... It was not an colonial enterprise ....they did not wish to rule other people they simply wanted land and killed everyone who is in it and all those beyond its border that it did not think had a right to live.

British atrocities should be rightly condemned. They do not provide any fig leaf for the unique evil that was nazi Germany's. The nazi military prowess is completely undeserved..... Beyond hoodwinking the ill equipped and strategically incompetent French army and outflanking the British in North Africa at the outset of the war there has been no other achievement. Each of these early victories paved way to comprehensive defeats.

The other notable victories were achieved via bullying small nation or sucker punching allies like Russia when they are off guard.

No victory was achieved by the Germans when they faced the allies when the later were on full war footing.

Nazi military prowess is pure BS propaganda just like their belief in the master race which was crushed to dust under Slavic boots.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Well @mb444 and @Nilgiri , I agree to both of you to some extent but you need to see the strength and numerics of the Allied and central on the other hand. Plus, @Nilgiri You said it right, one's strategic planning matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

mb444 said:


> the German war machine existed for one purpose only .... To exterminate those not deemed human



The vast majority of the German War Machine did not have that purpose in WW2. To say so is the same level of false propaganda the Holocaust Deniers use. Specific SS detachments like the EinsatzGruppen definitely had the extermination objective as their only purpose. The German Heer, Luftwaffe and Kriegsmarine were not there to butcher recklessly all that came in their way for the most part.



mb444 said:


> they did not wish to rule other people they simply wanted land and killed everyone who is in it and all those beyond its border that it did not think had a right to live.



So why were there still plenty of Russians in the parts of the USSR when recaptured by the Soviets? You make it sound as though the first thing the Germans did was exterminate every living soul in an area. They had specific targets...Jews, communist intelligentsia and possibly some intellectuals and potential resistance leaders and members. Thats what elements of the SS were involved in mostly...Hitler never trusted his own Generals and Military to do the dirty work....and even this dirty work was not immediate annihilation. You have to read what the lebensraum policy entailed over many years and decades instead of what has been fed to you from some cheap propaganda.

The German Wehrmacht certainly does not have clean hands overall....but they werent some crazed total death squads like you seem to be claiming.



mb444 said:


> he nazi military prowess is completely undeserved..... Beyond hoodwinking the ill equipped and strategically incompetent French army and outflanking the British in North Africa at the outset of the war there has been no other achievement. Each of these early victories paved way to comprehensive defeats.



Its easy to blame the French. The British would have been just as easily routed had they been where France was in relation to Germany. Their channel saved them for the most part.

You also completely forgot to mention the British Expeditionary army. Ever heard of what happened at Dunkirk? Maybe Hitler should not have been so relenting and thrown the BEF a lifeline by holding back when they could have easily all been captured or liquidated. Hitler had this notion that the British would sooner or later come to their senses and ally with Germany against his real enemy - the USSR. That was a tactical and strategic blunder by him, just like it was invading Russia with racist doctrine in play.



mb444 said:


> The other notable victories were achieved via bullying small nation or sucker punching allies like Russia when they are off guard.



The French were utterly smashed...as was the British Army in France....completely encircled by Guderian's masterstroke.

Catching Russia off guard? Theres being off guard and then theres being totally destroyed even when you have defenders advantage. The main reason for Russia's poor performance in Barbarossa was Stalin. He never listened to his own intelligence and earlier he had purged his own army of most of its competent officers. Even with this the USSR was still a very capable fighting force....but they had no inkling of German tactics. They did learn however....and they more importantly had the strategic depth and acclimatization + eventually logistics advantage (esp during winter) required for a long drawn out war to turn the tables.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## mb444

WW2 did not mirror WW1 where both sides steadily built up respective war machines with conflict triggered by a minor incident in a environment of jingoistic nationalism and political paralysis.

In WW2 Germany built up its forces and attacked. Britain wanted nothing to do another European war hence Chamberlains appeasement of hitler. France wanted nothing do with another war either, it was too busy consolidating its gains in North Africa and Mideast. Russia was recovering and consolidating from its revolution. 

Germany had its own way as others were preoccupied. 

German losses were colossal when compared with Britain or America ...... It looks good only in comparison to Russia. 

If Stalin had completed arming Russia fully and anticipated betrayal when Germany opened up the eastern front then Russia's statistic would undoubtedly be better than the Germans.

The entire premise of the thread is wrong and is disproved by simple search for facts on Google.


----------



## Desert Fox

truthseeker2010 said:


>



 Tour De France 1940.

@mb444 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Nilgiri With all due respect guys, i don't want this to turn into a debating thread. This thread only serves as a place for pictures. If anyone finds this thread distasteful then you have the freedom to ignore this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Tour De France 1940.
> 
> @mb444 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Nilgiri With all due respect guys, i don't want this to turn into a debating thread. This thread only serves as a place for pictures. If anyone finds this thread distasteful then you have the freedom to ignore this thread.



Ok bro, I just wanted to answer that guy. Its not acceptable to me if he sullies every German soldier because of the political doctrine he fought under. I will not answer any more and let you continue the picture posting. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

​


Nilgiri said:


> Ok bro, I just wanted to answer that guy. Its not acceptable to me if he sullies every German soldier because of the political doctrine he fought under. I will not answer any more and let you continue the picture posting. Cheers.


You're right and i agree with you but i don't want this thread to end up being hijacked by people like him. It's simple really, if he doesn't like the content of this thread then he can ignore it and move on to another thread, instead of derailing this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mb444

Nilgiri said:


> The vast majority of the German War Machine did not have that purpose in WW2. To say so is the same level of false propaganda the Holocaust Deniers use. Specific SS detachments like the EinsatzGruppen definitely had the extermination objective as their only purpose. The German Heer, Luftwaffe and Kriegsmarine were not there to butcher recklessly all that came in their way for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> So why were there still plenty of Russians in the parts of the USSR when recaptured by the Soviets? You make it sound as though the first thing the Germans did was exterminate every living soul in an area. They had specific targets...Jews, communist intelligentsia and possibly some intellectuals and potential resistance leaders and members. Thats what elements of the SS were involved in mostly...Hitler never trusted his own Generals and Military to do the dirty work....and even this dirty work was not immediate annihilation. You have to read what the lebensraum policy entailed over many years and decades instead of what has been fed to you from some cheap propaganda.
> 
> The German Wehrmacht certainly does not have clean hands overall....but they werent some crazed total death squads like you seem to be claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> Its easy to blame the French. The British would have been just as easily routed had they been where France was in relation to Germany. Their channel saved them for the most part.
> 
> You also completely forgot to mention the British Expeditionary army. Ever heard of what happened at Dunkirk? Maybe Hitler should not have been so relenting and thrown the BEF a lifeline by holding back when they could have easily all been captured or liquidated. Hitler had this notion that the British would sooner or later come to their senses and ally with Germany against his real enemy - the USSR. That was a tactical and strategic blunder by him, just like it was invading Russia with racist doctrine in play.
> 
> 
> 
> The French were utterly smashed...as was the British Army in France....completely encircled by Guderian's masterstroke.
> 
> Catching Russia off guard? Theres being off guard and then theres being totally destroyed even when you have defenders advantage. The main reason for Russia's poor performance in Barbarossa was Stalin. He never listened to his own intelligence and earlier he had purged his own army of most of its competent officers. Even with this the USSR was still a very capable fighting force....but they had no inkling of German tactics. They did learn however....and they more importantly had the strategic depth and acclimatization + eventually logistics advantage (esp during winter) required for a long drawn out war to turn the tables.





Wehrmacht and SS are completely interchangeable. There has been efforts to try to separate the Wehrmacht from the SS to somehow prove that the ordinary German soldiers were not guilty ..... A Cold War tactic to rehabilitate Germany .... A good German was few and far in between 


Lebensraum would not have anyone but Germans .... So yes it was hitlers intention to exterminate all non aryans.... Only reason they could not do it was they did not have time to consolidate their gains.

French are the architect of their own downfall..... They strategically held on to their defence via fort ideology and got outflanked by the panzers . British similarly had no strategy other that to support the French in whatever way France seemed feat. Dunkirk was an ignominious defeat of this victor shall forever remain a victor attitude that France and Britain held up to that point. 

But the issue is this neither France or Britain was ready for war or wanted a war. 

Hitler I do not think reprieved the retreating British. Luftwaffe did not have the reach and the Uboats not sufficiently powerful to cause that much damage...... The vaunted German navy could not enforce a blockade on Britain and the Luftwaffe could not establish dominance over British skies ever..... Timeline wise also after this point there was great nazi-Russian cooperation in dividing up Poland and nazis handing over polish officers to Russia to be all killed.

It is again BS conjecture that hitler wanted Britain on its side.... It makes no sense... Britain could not abandon France and France could not abandon smaller Western European countries. There is no permutation of events that could lead to Britain and Nazi being on the same side..... 

See my above comment Russia was arming and also consolidating internally at the point Barbarossa was launched. It was in no position to fight. Their military was destroyed but not the war industry and they soon recovered.....

Defeat lasted merely a couple of years before the Russians turned it around. What is amazing is that they only started to properly industrialise in the early 1930s.

Germany rode their luck on surprise attacks and good tactics but all their victories came when their enemies were unprepared militarily/strategically/politically. Once the shock of German aggression was absorbed they were routed in Front comprehensively..... 

This all happened over what 250 weeks..... Germans scored some easy victories..... Did not bother to consolidate..... Started killing non aryans....opened a second front got stopped and then got squeezed back in both front and then got massacred..... They remain a occupied country with large US presence similar to Japan. 

There is nothing what so ever to admire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> One of forgotten weapons best episodes:


I believe the American M60 LMG was based off of the MG42 design, though with a decreased rate of fire.


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> I believe the American M60 LMG was based off of the MG42 design, though with a decreased rate of fire.



MG34 and MG42 were the basis of the whole concept of GPMG (squaddie MG) everywhere pretty much, be it the yanks, belgians (FN) and Russians (I would say those are the 3 biggest post war producers along with Germany itself - the dreaded MG 3 ).

The Germans have always been second to none in two very crucial areas:

a) Materials research (this is really not surprising given their huge efforts in Chemistry in the late 19th and early 20th century)

b) Production-related engineering.

This is a deadly combination for making good quality weapons, quick and cheaply.

They were even able to switch quite easily from the MG 34 (which was more expensive) to MG 42 when this was needed....but still keep the MG34 production lines going. Personally for me the MG34 was the superior weapon. Extremely high rate of fire of MG 42 had its pros, but there were issues regarding overheating, sustained fire rate and their effects on accuracy and performance (which is why like you pointed out everyone since then has opted for lower rate of fire like MG 34). Still they were both excellent platforms and both were marvels of engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Extremely high rate of fire of MG 42 had its pros, but there were issues regarding overheating


i agree wid this part tho mg 42 was better but overheating was a big issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Mingling with the locals on the Eastern Front:





























German soldier patches up Russian woman in a ditch, on the Eastern Front:

















@DesertFox97 @WaLeEdK2 @Mahmoud_EGY @Foxtrot-Bravo @Nilgiri ​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Psychic

Desert Fox said:


> Tour De France 1940


Not France. Netherlands, operation Market Garden.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Mingling with the locals on the Eastern Front:
> 
> View attachment 281126
> 
> 
> View attachment 281128
> 
> 
> View attachment 281130
> 
> 
> View attachment 281129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281122
> 
> 
> German soldier patches up Russian woman in a ditch, on the Eastern Front:
> 
> View attachment 281127
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281121
> 
> 
> View attachment 281123
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @WaLeEdK2 @Mahmoud_EGY @Foxtrot-Bravo @Nilgiri​



One of my best friends grandma was in Ukraine during WW2. To this day she has not one bad word to say about the Germans. They treated her with complete respect and honour especially compared to what Stalin did (Holdomor if anyone is interested). She can speak fluent German along with several other languages....and she says life improved under the German occupation compared to the Soviet misery before that (though she had to flee with her family once the Reds were reversing the tide).

It is when I came to know this that I had to seriously re-evaluate the black and white portrayal I had been exposed to so far at that point. War is always a very complicated subject....and the victors have first dibs on writing the history...let us not forget that!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> One of my best friends grandma was in Ukraine during WW2. To this day she has not one bad word to say about the Germans. They treated her with complete respect and honour especially compared to what Stalin did (Holdomor if anyone is interested). She can speak fluent German along with several other languages....and she says life improved under the German occupation compared to the Soviet misery before that (though she had to flee with her family once the Reds were reversing the tide).
> 
> It is when I came to know this that I had to seriously re-evaluate the black and white portrayal I had been exposed to so far at that point. War is always a very complicated subject....and the victors have first dibs on writing the history...let us not forget that!


Hey umm not going to discuss this but i think you should just watch this vid and you can ignore the last 5-10 min but do watch it from the beginning 







Psychic said:


> In simple words, Germans out smarted allies/Russia in early WW2 and the allies overwhelmed Germans during late WW2.
> 
> Numerically Germans were inferior to their enemies....They needed quick victories as their enemies enjoyed tremendous advantages.
> 
> Here is a fact:
> Germans destroyed five Russian tanks for each of their panzer destroyed and on the Western front, they destroyed four allied tanks for each of theirs.


Yep there is a reason why Franz Halder said
*"The Russian colossus...has been underestimated by us...whenever a dozen divisions are destroyed the Russians replace them with another dozen." *basically russians used there men as a cannon fodder some times they even used womens on the front fighting Germans that's why Georgy Zhukov's own men called him a _"Butcher"_

On topic
and now time for some LUFTWAFFE love i will start with my FAV fighter of WW2
The Messerschmidt 109 or BF-109












This is my fav variant of bf 109 which is Friedrich 4 or in short F4 this plane belongs JG 51 in which Werner Molders was a pilot he became the first pilot in *aviation history* to claim 100 aerial victories means 100 *planes shot down*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Stg 44, the first assault rifle:






Now my favourite division of the Wehrmacht. the *Fallschirmjäger *paratroopers (only sparingly used unfortunately):


























Battle of Crete is well known, how many know of this one (combined op with SS):

Gran Sasso raid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Psychic

DesertFox97 said:


> Hey umm not going to discuss this but i think you should just watch this vid and you can ignore the last 5-10 min but do watch it from the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep there is a reason why Franz Halder said
> *"The Russian colossus...has been underestimated by us...whenever a dozen divisions are destroyed the Russians replace them with another dozen." *basically russians used there men as a cannon fodder some times they even used womens on the front fighting Germans that's why Georgy Zhukov's own men called him a _"Butcher"_
> 
> On topic
> and now time for some LUFTWAFFE love i will start with my FAV fighter of WW2
> The Messerschmidt 109 or BF-109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fav variant of bf 109 which is Friedrich 4 or in short F4


The 109 is a real beauty....Flies like a charm.....A true energy fighter of it's time.





Me-109 (probably E-1 with 7.9 mm wing mounted mg's)




FW-190




Mg34 team - Afrika korps




The occasion of Hitler's 50th birthday




Victory march-Paris 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Did you guys know the Spanish used their version of the 109 till well into the 60s?

Hispano Aviación HA-1112 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Nilgiri said:


> Did you guys know the Spanish used their version of the 109 till well into the 60s?
> 
> Hispano Aviación HA-1112 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Well into the jet age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Captured 109


Nilgiri said:


>


Oh yes "The Green Devils" they gave a really tough fight to allies during Battle of Monte Cassino and during invasion sicily too if iirc hey u watched that vid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

DesertFox97 said:


> hey u watched that vid



Yes, I've watched many like it on both sides of argument. I see holes in this guys reasoning as I see holes in many of the official accounts too. I have long accepted we will never know the full truth. But @Desert Fox wants no politics in this thread. Thanks for posting it anyways.


----------



## SrNair

IF they didnt chose to attack Soviet Union ,history would have been quite different .Very different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

As a military history enthusiast I would like to contribute to the thread as well. Here are some pictures of the North African campaign, one of my favourite theatres of WWII:







German Luftwaffe troops resting on their BMW R75 motorcycles, 1941.






An sFH 18 heavy howitzer is being towed by an SdKfz 7 half-track, 1942.






A column of German medium tanks and armoured cars of the 15th Panzer Division on a motorway.






German pilots playing cards in front of a Messerschmitt Bf 109. Libya, 1942.






A Messerschmitt Bf 110 aircraft of _Nachtjagdgeschwader 3_ in flight over North Africa, April 1941.






A Panzer crew warms up a meal.






_The Genius _himself, giving orders to other officers, June 1942.






The said general helping to push a stuck vehicle, early 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Here are some more pics of the highly respected Africa Korps @Arryn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Good thread and they certainly were one of the greatest fighting forces' the world had ever seen. My elders who fought in the British Indian army recalled many times how they admired the professionalism of the German army. They were organised, well disciplined, innovative, motivated and studied warfare to perfection.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Psychic

Afrika Korps armour









Desert Fox​




Operation Barbarossa





Panzer evolution





Panzer kpfw 38 - Eastern front





March towards Moscow

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Desert Fox

Song of the North AfrikaKorps:







More pictures of the Deutches AfrikaKorps







A local hitches along with German tankers.






Luftwaffe personnel communicating with locals:
















Soldiers of the AfrikaKorps in Tripoli:






AfrikaKorps soldiers posing for group photo:






@Nilgiri @Nihonjin1051 @Psychic @Foxtrot-Bravo @DesertFox97​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> Song of the North AfrikaKorps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures of the Deutches AfrikaKorps
> 
> View attachment 281229
> 
> 
> 
> A local hitches along with German tankers.
> 
> View attachment 281240
> 
> 
> Luftwaffe personnel communicating with locals:
> 
> View attachment 281242
> 
> 
> View attachment 281230
> 
> 
> View attachment 281236
> 
> 
> Soldiers of the AfrikaKorps in Tripoli:
> 
> View attachment 281239
> 
> 
> AfrikaKorps soldiers posing for group photo:
> 
> View attachment 281241
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Nihonjin1051 @Psychic @Foxtrot-Bravo @DesertFox97​


wow nice find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Here's another one of my favorites @Nilgiri 






Some more pics of German soldiers on the Eastern Front:





















Snowball fight:












Even the Tortoise served in the Wehrmacht lol:




​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## New Resolve

Amazing photos, great job. Wehrmacht was the best fighting force of its time and would have defeated any single opponent (including the soviets), too bad they had megalomaniac as a commander in chief who wanted to take everyone on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Here's another one of my favorites @Nilgiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics of German soldiers on the Eastern Front:
> 
> View attachment 281245
> 
> 
> View attachment 281246
> 
> 
> View attachment 281249
> 
> 
> View attachment 281250
> 
> 
> Snowball fight:
> 
> View attachment 281251
> 
> 
> View attachment 281252
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Tortoise served in the Wehrmacht lol:
> View attachment 281253
> 
> ​



That was wonderful song thanks.

I'm sure you've heard it....but I'll post it here anyways:






Song tune is still used by French Foreign Legion to this day  in their kepi blanc song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Waffen SS cavalary - Ostfront





Kurt Mayer aka Panzermayer





fallschirmjäger on Italian mountains





Waffen SS troops firing captured French mg37 machinegun




​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

Napping on the propeller of a BF-109 under the Russian afternoon sun.












They came in all shapes and sizes lol, never too fat, short, or tall
to join the Wehrmacht:
















Not sure if these guys are also Wehrmacht (or German)
Can anyone confirm?















​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

@Desert Fox Thanks for sharing these amazing pictures and videos with us Sir, past glory has been revived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> @Desert Fox Thanks for sharing these amazing pictures and videos with us Sir, past glory has been revived.


No problem and thank you too for your contribution to it. And thanks to the other members who contributed as well @DesertFox97 @Psychic @Nilgiri and the others i might have missed.

Keep posting more pics on this thread, keep it going bro's!



Nilgiri said:


> That was wonderful song thanks.
> 
> I'm sure you've heard it....but I'll post it here anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song tune is still used by French Foreign Legion to this day  in their kepi blanc song.


The French foreign legion borrowed a lot from the Wehrmacht and even Waffen SS. From what i read, though haven't really looked into it, many German Waffen SS POW's under French custody were permitted to serve in the French foreign legion and took part in the French war against the Vietnamese uprising of the 50's and 60's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> many German Waffen SS POW's under French custody were permitted to serve in the French foreign legion and took part in the French war against the Vietnamese uprising of the 50's and 60's



Yes this is true. French Legion has always been of the "clean slate" attitude...i.e we don't care where you come from or what your background is....we only care about who you are and what you can do and whether you are up to the mark etc.

So post WW2 with the outright hostility german veterans were getting from their own countrymen and the total dismantling of the German military (and major funding and resource cuts etc until the cold war heated up at least)....it only made sense for lots of them to go to French Foreign legion.

To this day I think Germans are the largest by foreign origin in the legion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goenitz

German were outnumbered everywhere..
German won due to fast mobilization and surprise attack... Russian were helped a lot by US during first Soviets defeat.. German mainly defeated in n. Africa during to loc cut.... in short German were outnumbered, outgunned and out of resources. They didn't have oil to fly fighters.. the whole plan to invade Stalingrad is to capture Caspian oil supply...anyway again killing the spirit of thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Germany today is just a shadow of its former self..a country which propelled the jet age does not even make a jet engine of its own today.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

Germany of WWII is probably one of the few losers if not only in this modern age that still receives high respect in the military and defense world despite losing a big war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

@Desert Fox The thread is about the Wehrmacht but would you mind if we post pictured or videos about the Waffen-SS as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Desert Fox said:


> Wehrmacht Armor :
> 
> Panzer 1's in parade
> 
> View attachment 280883
> 
> View attachment 280885​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panzer III
> 
> View attachment 280888
> 
> 
> Panzer IV
> 
> View attachment 280889
> 
> 
> Panzer VI (Tiger)
> 
> View attachment 280890
> 
> 
> Panzer V Panther
> 
> View attachment 280891
> 
> 
> View attachment 280892
> 
> 
> Tiger II (Konnigstiger)
> 
> View attachment 280893
> 
> 
> @persona_non_grata @WAJsal @Mahmoud_EGY @flamer84​



Analogous to this post about German tanks in World War II here is a list of German tank destroyers:







Panzerjäger I - The first tank destroyer to enter service. It mounts the Czech 4,7cm KPÚV vz. 36 anti-tank gun (also known as the 4,7 cm PaK 36 (t) in Wehrmacht designation) on a Panzer I Ausf. B chassis. Employed in France, the Balkans, North Africa and on the Eastern Front. 





Marder I - First introduced on the Eastern Front to counter the Soviet T-34 and KV-1 tanks. Based on captured samples of the French Lorraine 37L tracked carrier and also the Hotchkiss H39 and FCM 36 light tanks for some vehicles. It carries the potent 7.5 cm PaK 40 L/46 anti-tank gun. 






SdKfz 132 Marder II - As the French vehicles used as the basis of the Marder I proved to be too slow, conversion of aging Panzer II light tanks into tank destroyers was ordered. This vehicle mounts a captured Soviet 76.2 mm M1936 divisional gun, rechambered to accept German rounds. 







SdKfz 131 Marder II - Similar to the 132, but carrying a German 7.5 cm PaK 40 in its stead. 






SdKfz 139 Marder III - A modified Panzer 38 (t) Ausf. G Czech light tank (LT vz. 38) armed with the Soviet M1936 field gun on its open-top superstructure.






SdKfz 138 Marder III Ausf. H - Fields the standard 7.5 cm PaK 40 on a Panzer 38 (t) Ausf. H chassis. 






SdKfz 138 Marder III - The last vehicle of the Marder series, based upon the Geschützwagen 38(t) Ausf. M (also known as Grille), a purpose-designed vehicle for self-propelled gun use. Again armed with the venerable 7.5 cm PaK 40. 






Jagdpanzer 38 (t) Hetzer - A light tank destroyer based on the extremely reliable Czech Panzer 38 (t). Introduced late-war and armed with the 7.5 cm PaK 39 L/48.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Arryn said:


> @Desert Fox The thread is about the Wehrmacht but would you mind if we post pictured or videos about the Waffen-SS as well?


not sure about vids but u can post Waffen SS pics even and @DesertFox have posted some pics iirc and in future i am gonna post it too so i think yea you can post it and we're not breaking any forum rule eh?
ME 262 worlds first operational Jet fighter 












Kikka Japanese brother of Me 262 @Nihonjin1051 @Desert Fox @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

DesertFox97 said:


> not sure about vids but u can post Waffen SS pics even and @DesertFox have posted some pics iirc and in future i am gonna post it too so i think yea you can post it and we're not breaking any forum rule eh?
> ME 262 worlds first operational Jet fighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kikka Japanese brother of Me 262 @Nihonjin1051 @Desert Fox @Nilgiri



Had the fortune of seeing one of these babies (replica) fly at the Hamilton Airshow some years back.

Here's the video of that event:






I just wish they chose a better colour scheme. I was always partial to the desert one.

It is to be noted the sound of the GE engines would be very different to the original ones which had a much higher pitched whine from the descriptions I have read.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joseph Goebbels

Desert Fox said:


> The German Wehrmacht remains one of history's most effective fighting force. Known for the discipline of its men, the legendary stiffness of its Prussian officer corp, and the daunting tasks to which this organized fighting force would commit itself to on all the major fronts of the European theater, earning the admiration of both friend and foe alike, the Wehrmacht remains yet to be paralleled by any other Army to this day. On every major front and against all odds, the Wehrmacht held its own against numerically superior adversaries.
> 
> 
> "_The victory has gone to the Allies, the soldierly glory to the Germans_." Drew Middleton (1913-1990), American military journalist
> 
> 
> Here's to the brave men and women of die Deutsche Wehrmacht:
> 
> 
> Wehrmacht Victory March Through Paris
> 
> View attachment 280870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872
> 
> 
> View attachment 280878
> 
> 
> View attachment 280879
> 
> 
> View attachment 280882
> 
> 
> View attachment 280873
> 
> 
> View attachment 280876
> 
> 
> View attachment 280877
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Psychic @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 @Foxtrot-Bravo​


A dream turned into a nightmare just because of three wrong decisions and stupidity of three Idiots .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Arryn said:


> @Desert Fox The thread is about the Wehrmacht but would you mind if we post pictured or videos about the Waffen-SS as well?


Yeah sure, because technically the Waffen SS served under the command of the Wehrmacht high command.


----------



## The Sandman

Here some pics *NON German Waffen SS soldiers 













*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

​


DesertFox97 said:


> Here some pics *NON German Waffen SS soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This guy isn't SS (he doesn't have the SS emblem on his collar). Most likely a Wehrmacht non-German volunteer in North Africa or France. The Germans allowed many French speaking African soldiers of the French colonial Army to join the Wehrmacht as volunteers.

Ukrainian Cossacks in the Wehrmacht, On the Eastern Front and Balkans:























Cossacks of the Wehrmacht in the Warsaw Uprising:







General Helmuth von Panwitz, the only German and only foreigner to ever be elected as 'Ataman' (leader) of the Cossack community. The Cossacks referred to him as the "last Knight of Europe." At the end of the war, as a high ranking officer of the Wehrmacht, he had the choice of surrendering to the British and living out the rest of his life in peace, but instead chose to be deported to the Soviet Union with his Cossack comrades, saying “These Cossack brothers of mine are the bravest soldiers and true comrades-“wither they goest - -there also I will go”. He was executed publicly in Moscow in 1947, along with the other leading anti-Soviet Russian leaders:
















@Psychic @Nilgiri @DesertFox97 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Arryn​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Super Falcon

Desert Fox said:


> The German Wehrmacht remains one of history's most effective fighting force. Known for the discipline of its men, the legendary stiffness of its Prussian officer corp, and the daunting tasks to which this organized fighting force would commit itself to on all the major fronts of the European theater, earning the admiration of both friend and foe alike, the Wehrmacht remains yet to be paralleled by any other Army to this day. On every major front and against all odds, the Wehrmacht held its own against numerically superior adversaries.
> 
> 
> "_The victory has gone to the Allies, the soldierly glory to the Germans_." Drew Middleton (1913-1990), American military journalist
> 
> 
> Here's to the brave men and women of die Deutsche Wehrmacht:
> 
> 
> Wehrmacht Victory March Through Paris
> 
> View attachment 280870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872
> 
> 
> View attachment 280878
> 
> 
> View attachment 280879
> 
> 
> View attachment 280882
> 
> 
> View attachment 280873
> 
> 
> View attachment 280876
> 
> 
> View attachment 280877
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Psychic @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 @Foxtrot-Bravo​


Salute to HITLER and nazi germany


----------



## Nilgiri

Super Falcon said:


> Salute to HITLER and nazi germany



Just for you bro:






The ship was UBER ALLES IN DER WELT.

Also this thread needed this song like yesterday:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Just for you bro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ship was UBER ALLES IN DER WELT.
> 
> Also this thread needed this song like yesterday:


Yes this Song oh what an awesome song how did i forgot to post it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

_*Kriegsmarine *_





Heavy Cruiser Prinz Eugen 







Battleship Bismarck!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NP-complete

_Auftragstaktik _aka Mission-type tactics was the distinguishing feature of Germans. A physical manifestation of their boldness in war.


----------



## Jlaw

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i am sure no one will tell you that allied air force destroyed entire german cites or how the german civilians were treated after occupation


you are correct. In school we were taught how bad the Nazis were, but I would imagine the German civilians were treated worse by the allies? Do tell friend.


----------



## Signalian

The most successful weapon of war was introduced by these fellows, Blitzkrieg. 

The introduction to armoured warfare and proper use of tanks was introduced by them including support elements like mechanised/motorised infantry, self propelled artillery etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Jlaw said:


> you are correct. In school we were taught how bad the Nazis were, but I would imagine the German civilians were treated worse by the allies? Do tell friend.


well to be fair it was not good vs evil both sides made mistakes but for example the germans treated the french good after occupation they were not so kind to russians. while german civilians were killed raped and jailed under occupation by the side who claims to be the good guys they used 2 nuclear bombs on japan their air force destroyed entire cites 
i advice you to have a mind of your own to search for everything yourself and think about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Jlaw said:


> you are correct. In school we were taught how bad the Nazis were, but I would imagine the German civilians were treated worse by the allies? Do tell friend.


Google Dresden bombing it was a war crime and no one was charged for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Bf-109 formation


















JU-88 bomber pilot getting ready for a sortie





Drawing ship kill marks on the vertical stabilizer of JU-88 fast bomber





He-111 medium bombers flying low over English channel




He-111 P gunner​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Psychic

Stug crew 





Michael Wittmann - 168 tank kills










Near Belgorod, Kursk - 1941
​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Psychic

Greece - 1941





leibstandarte adolf hitler waffen SS - Greece





Paul 'Papa' Hauser - Waffen SS





Eastern front - 1944





Loading a shell in flak 88





Tiger tank





Operation Barbarossa - 1941




​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LowPost

German tank destroyers Part 2:






Jagdpanzer IV/48 - Contrary to the rugged and ubiquitous StuG III, an assault gun also frequently used as a tank destroyer, the Jagdpanzer IV is based on the chassis of the Panzer IV, allowing for a longer gun and improved armour. This particular variant is armed with the 7.5 cm PaK 39 L/48. 





Jagdpanzer IV/70 - Equipped with the 7.5 cm PaK 42 L/70 (also used by the Panther), this variant was meant to replace the IV/48.






Nashorn - Also known as the _Hornisse _initially. Fielding the feared 8.8 cm PaK 43/41 on a Geschützwagen III/IV chassis also used by the Hummel self-propelled gun.






Elefant - Originally chassis from VK45.01(P) heavy tank prototypes were converted into Ferdinand heavy tank hunters armed with the 8.8 cm PaK 43/2 L/71 gun, a variant of the famous AA gun of the same calibre but with a longer barrel. less recoil and an overhauled breech and loading mechanism. It first saw service during the Battle of Kursk but was withdrawn after the battle due to numerous problems. The surviving vehicles received various modifications, thus earning the new nickname Elefant.






Jagdpanther - Unlike its specialised tank brethren it fielded the heavier 8.8 cm PaK 43/3 L/71. 






Jagdtiger - Based on a lengthened Tiger II chassis and carrying the 12.8 cm PaK 44 L/55 taken from the Maus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost

Battle of the Bulge pictures:






In the morning of 18 December 1944, Panzergrenadiere ambush the U.S. 14th Cavalry Group near Poteau.






A Jagdpanzer IV/70 tank destroyer of the 12th SS Panzer Division Hitlerjugend near Poteau, Belgium.






A Tiger II loaded with Fallschirmjäger on its way to Ligneuville, Belgium.






A German SdKfz 251 passes an abandoned American M3 half-track in the town of Honsfeld, Belgium.






German Panzer Divisions attack Bastogne from all sides to cut it off from the rest of the Allied forces.






German forces are running many hours behind schedule by the US defenders and their own traffic jams.






Panzergrenadiere of the 1st SS Panzer Division look through abandoned American equipment at Hosfield, Belgium.






Panzergrenadiere of SS Kampfgruppe Hansen in action during clashes in Poteau against Task Force Myers, 18 December 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThinker02

The Battle of France





The Balkan Campaigns:





The Battle for Russia (Operation Barbarossa):





The Battle of Kursk:





The Battle of Stalingrad:





The Battle of Leningrad:





The Battle of North Africa:





The Battle of Normandy (DDay):





The Battle of Berlin:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Waqkz said:


> Battle for Russia (Operation Barbarossa):



The Germans had a really good ear for music. Here was the official piece for Barbarossa as it would have sounded over the radio:






Probably liszt's finest work...and he got selected over Wagner which was a real surprise for many.

I doubt Liszt would have liked the Nazis though (he always identified as Hungarian first and foremost).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

_Combat gear of Wehrmacht_

Stahlhelm (Steel Helmet)





Belt





Belt Buckle it says _GOTT MIT UNS _(God with us)





Combat Harness (Y-straps)





Bread Bag





Canteen





Kar 98k ammo pouches





Entrenching Tool and Carrier





@Desert Fox @Nilgiri @Arryn @Psychic @Foxtrot-Bravo @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 dividing this in two posts bcoz of limit of 8 images per post  btw next post i will do on weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

Rest of it 
Bayonet & Frog






Gas Mask Can





M1938 Gas Mask (Gasmasken)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

DesertFox97 said:


> _Combat gear of Wehrmacht_
> 
> Stahlhelm (Steel Helmet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt Buckle it says _GOTT MIT UNS _(God with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Harness (Y-straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canteen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar 98k ammo pouches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrenching Tool and Carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @Nilgiri @Arryn @Psychic @Foxtrot-Bravo @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 dividing this in two posts bcoz of limit of 8 images per post  btw next post i will do on weapons



Stahlhelm was the best helmet out there at the time, and influenced modern post war designs. I bought one and a German army issue dagger at a trade show a few years back. One of my prized possessions is a Gebirgsjager field winter jacket that I got (along with some other stuff) which I traded one of my lugers for. I'll upload some pics when I got some time. I hope to start a kriegsmarine collection next year as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mike2000 is back

Desert Fox said:


> Wehrmacht Armor :
> 
> Panzer 1's in parade
> 
> View attachment 280883
> 
> View attachment 280885​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panzer III
> 
> View attachment 280888
> 
> 
> Panzer IV
> 
> View attachment 280889
> 
> 
> Panzer VI (Tiger)
> 
> View attachment 280890
> 
> 
> Panzer V Panther
> 
> View attachment 280891
> 
> 
> View attachment 280892
> 
> 
> Tiger II (Konnigstiger)
> 
> View attachment 280893
> 
> 
> @persona_non_grata @WAJsal @Mahmoud_EGY @flamer84​



They were indeed a formidable adversary even for the Royal navy, Army and Air force who back then before the second world war basically ruled the world. 
My favorite battle was the North African front where the Royal navy/Army(with SAS) and airforce faced Germany's most talented general Rommel alias the desert fox. 





A German Wehrmacht Afrika Korps tank, with a swastika flag. This tank is a Pz.Kpfw.III.





German Afrika Corps. DAK forces with a captured British Crusader MK VI tank.





General of Panzer Troops Hasso von Manteuffel was one of the most strategically gifted German general officers during WW2.As a colonel on the Eastern Front he led his men within 50 miles of Moscow. He also fought in North Africa and during the Ardennes Offensive.In March 1945, commanding the 3rd Panzer Army,he succeeded in reaching the British lines and saved 300,000 soldiers from Soviet captivity.Postwar, he was involved in politics and visited the US as an official guest of the USG (died 1978)




A Tiger of the schwere Panzer-Abteilung 501 in North Africa during the spring of 1943. The ﬁghting here showed the absolute superiority of the Tiger over any Allied tank. schwere Panzer-Abteilung 501 destroyed more than 150 Allied tanks in North Africa while losing only eleven Tigers (only three were destroyed by enemy fire) for a kill ratio of 13.6 enemy tanks destroyed for every Tiger lost





Armoured command car of Generaloberst or Generalfeldmarschall Erwin Rommel, North Africa, 1942. He was promoted during 1942





North Africa November, 1941. An 88mm Flak gun of a German Luftwaffe ground unit was hit on the shield by a British 40mm tank grenade.





German machine gun nest, North Africa, circa 1941-1943.This either the MG 34, firing 850 rounds per minute or the MG 42, firing 1550 rounds per minute.Deadly beast!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

My favourite German general of all, and the one i respect/admire the most. Guys meet.........




Field Marshal Erwin Rommel (1891-1944), popularly known to both sides as the Desert Fox (Wüstenfuchs), somewhere in North Africa. (ca. 1942). standing beside members of his Afrika Korps, N. Africa. Date taken: 1942.. Rommel is regarded as having been a humane and professional officer. His Afrikakorps was never accused of war crimes, and captured Allied soldiers were reported to have been treated humanely. In all theaters of his command, he ignored orders to kill captured commandos, Jewish soldiers, and civilians







A British Flying' Cromwell Mk. VIII Royal Armoured Corps Covington,, 1944 gearing up for battle against German forces/tanks in North Africa




captured British tank Matilda II "Dreadnought" with German Afrika Korps markings





King Tiger II. The Tiger II Or the King Tiger tank was produced sometime around 1944. But only a few of these were produced. 500 King Tigers were produced during the war.





A British Sherman 'brewed up' by German tiger I tank in Caen, France 1944





1944

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icarus

Nilgiri said:


> Stahlhelm was the best helmet out there at the time, and influenced modern post war designs. I bought one and a German army issue dagger at a trade show a few years back. One of my prized possessions is a Gebirgsjager field winter jacket that I got (along with some other stuff) which I traded one of my lugers for. I'll upload some pics when I got some time. I hope to start a kriegsmarine collection next year as well.



I'd like to see your collection, do tag me when you put it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Nice thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

mike2000 is back said:


> German machine gun nest, North Africa, circa 1941-1943.This either the MG 34, firing 850 rounds per minute or the MG 42, firing 1550 rounds per minute.Deadly beast!



The barrel clearly indicates that this has got to be the MG 34.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Troops in Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Sandman

Nice to see more ppl are contributing positively in this thread i think my idea worked out than i was afraid a bit @Desert Fox that's why i asked u to start it cuz ur a senior member here   thx m8 i am thinking of doing other threads like this on axis armies for example Japan @Nihonjin1051 what do u say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Arryn said:


> The barrel clearly indicates that this has got to be the MG 34.



Thanks bro. wasn't sure which one it was. 



Battleship Bismarck of the German Navy, one of the biggest battleships used during World War. It was finally sank by the Royal Navy.





A German Wehrmacht Afrika Korps tank, with a swastika flag. This tank is a Pz.Kpfw.III




Colonel General Erwin Rommel and General Siegfried Westphal helping with pushing a stuck vehicle, North Africa, early 1941.





German panzer III tank with burning British lorry





Afrika Korps - Panzer III are unloaded from the ship in Africa





British Lt General Bernard Montgomery, GOC 8th Army, standing in front of his personal Grant tank, 5 November 1942. He had commanded the first major victory against the Germans and was about to become world famous.





TOTAL WAR: The British Special Air Service (SAS) in North Africa, 1943.These were the first of the SAS (the world's first special forces), they played a main role in taking down Rommel's army in North Africa.





German Panzer IV Ausf H. Russia 22 December 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jäger

Luftwaffe DO-17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Panzer IV (with 7,5cm KwK L/48 cannon). Greece circa 1943





British Churchill Crocodile Tank facing the Germans





Panzer III





A British soldier examines a destroyed German Panzer IV tank





German soldiers in position near a destroyed Russian T-34 tank. South Russia 1943





Panzer IV commander with an MP40





13 October 1941 - Germans attempt another drive toward Moscow as the once muddy ground hardens - 14 October - Temperatures fall further on the Moscow front; heavy snows follow and immobilize German tanks - 15 October - The Germans drive on Moscow. - German soldiers examine a Russian trench during the advance towards Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Tank, Infantry, Mk IV (A22) was a heavy British infantry tank used in the Second World War, best known for its heavy armour, large longitudinal chassis with all-around tracks with multiple bogies, and its use as the basis of many specialist vehicles. It was one of the heaviest Allied tanks of the war. It fought an uphill battle against German tiger tanks it both suffered and inflicted heavy casualties against the Germans.





27 May 41: The great German battleship BISMARCK, crippled by RAF Fairey Swordfish bi-planes, is bombarded repeatedly by the Royal Navy until the crew scuttles her. The sinking of the HMS HOOD three days earlier was avenged.





Crew Members of Submarine U 50 (March 2, 1940) Of all the branches of the German military, the navy [Kriegsmarine] was the least prepared for the start of the war in September 1939. Despite intensified rearmament from 1935 on, the German navy was no match for Great Britain’s far superior Royal Navy. In addition to securing the Baltic Sea and the coasts of the North Sea, the German navy’s main task was cutting off the supply routes of the Allies, mostly Great Britain.


----------



## The Sandman

_Weapons of Wehrmacht_






Primary Weapons

Kar 98k





Gewehr 43





Maschinenpistole (Machine Pistol)





Sturmgewehr (Storm Rifle)





Maschinengewehr (Machine Gun) MG-13, MG-26, MG-34, MG-42 and MG-53.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Thank you,i hope you wouldn't mind if i take pictures from this thread in future?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

_Secondary Weapons of Wehrmacht _

Pistole (Pistol) Walther P-38 and Luger P-08.




freaking love lugar 

Flare Pistol: Leuchtpistole (Flare Pistol), Kampfpistole (Combat Pistol)





Rifle Grenade Launcher: Gewehrgranatengerät (Rifle Grenade Launcher), Scheißbecher (Shooting Cup)





Grenade: Stielhandgranate (Stick Grenade), Eihandgranate 39 (Egg Grenade)





Anti-Tank Weapons: Minen (Mines), Panzerfaust (Armored Fist), Panzerschreck (Armored Terror), Raketenpanzerbüsche (Rocket Armored Rifle), Geballte Ladung (concentrated charge)












Next Post will be of Gebirgsjäger 
@Nilgiri @Bundeswehr @Psychic what do u guys say should i post pics of Gebirgsjäger or Fallschirmjäger first?


AUSTERLITZ said:


> Thank you,i hope you wouldn't mind if i take pictures from this thread in future?


Ja it's completely fine  btw i have seen ur threads on WW2 and napoleonic wars nice work m8

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mike2000 is back

Foredeck of the Royal Navy's most famous warship, 15 in battle-cruiser HMS Hood who was for many years the world's largest warship, pictured between the wars. After 3 battle cruisers were lost to magazine explosions at Jutland in 1916 further construction was halted, but Hood was already at an advanced stage. In May 1941, 25 years later almost to the day, she suffered an identical fate at the hands of modern German battleship Bismarck. She was sunk by the German battleship Bismark.





Pocket Battleship Admiral Graf Spee with Kreigsmarine Navy Flag!





Unsinkable Sam (aka Oskar/Oscar) - German ship’s cat who saw service in both the Kriegsmarine and Royal Navy during the Second World War, serving on board three vessels (the Bismarck, the HMS Cossack and the HMS Ark Royal) and surviving the sinking of all three. Lucky cat??





A member of the German Navy poses with a Canadian machete next to a disabled British Churchill tank on the beaches of Dieppe after the 19 August 1942 Dieppe Raid. Although the attack was a disaster for the Allies, they obtained valuable information about German radar and learned important lessons about required equipment and combined arms techniques for successful amphibious landings that would be applied to later landings such as Operation Torch and Operation Overlord.





German aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin




The U-302 was a Type VIIC U-boat of the German Kriegsmarine during World War II. The submarine was laid down on 2 April 1941 at the Flender Werke yard at Lübeck as 'werk' 302, launched on 25 April 1942 and commissioned on 16 June under the command of Kapitänleutnant Herbert Sackel. During her career, the U-boat sailed on eight combat patrols, sinking three ships, before she was sunk in April 1944 in mid-Atlantic by a British frigate. She was a member of 10 wolfpacks.





An Italian newspaper shows German planes swooping over the Thames during the Blitz. The river area was heavily targeted by bombers in the Second World War, with the Docklands hit by over 2,500 bombs. It took until the 1960s for the damage to be repaired.This was the first time in history a foreign power had succeeded in bombing Great Britain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Young German holding Panzerfaust, one of the first anti-tank weapons which took great bravery to use!





German soldiers, Stalingrad, 1942





German soldier running during city fighting





Schwerer Gustav was one of two German 80 cm K (E) ultra-heavy railway guns. It was developed in the late 1930s by Krupp as siege artillery. The gun weighed nearly 1,350 tonnes and could fire shells weighing seven tonnes to a range of 29 miles. It was the largest-calibre rifled weapon ever used in combat and fired the heaviest shells of any artillery piece.

:




NOW THIS IS WAR: A 406mm (16 inch) SK C34 German coastal defense cannon.





This German soldier carries the Sturmgewehr 44, the first "assault" (battle) rifle to come into mass production. The StG 44 was far superior to anything the Allies had to deploy, but endemic industrial shortages prevented its full implementation throughout the German army. In the end, its appearance in the battlefield came too late to influence the outcome of the conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Russian soldiers preparing for the Battle of Kursk against Germany, July 1943 30 Of The Most Powerful Images Ever 





German soldiers who froze to death, winter 1941. The German Army was ill prepared for the harsh Russian winter. Almost half as many Germans were killed by the winter elements as by enemy bullets. Nazi Germany would have certainly defeated/captured Moscow/Russia if not for the harsh Russian winter.





WWII. German Waffen-SS Regiment




A young German soldier with an MP40 in the Russian winter snow. *Note that he has been awarded the Iron Cross (1st Class), a Close Combat clasp, and the Eastern Front medal. (January-February 1944).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

mike2000 is back said:


>



Sig Heil!


----------



## mike2000 is back

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Sig Heil!



LOL Indeed. Victory salute. 





Deadly 800mm Schwerer Gustav Railway Gun. 





A German soldier in a trench with a captured soviet PPSH-41 submachine gun on the eastern front.





German rail gun





One of the German's Cross-Channel artillery guns installed off the French coast. 1942/43





German forces arrive in Dunkirk. The sea front at Dunkirk photographed immediately after the completion of the evacuation of the British Expeditionary Force earlier in the day. Vehicles and troops of the German mobile assault unit Motorensturm 13, drawn up on the sea front at Dunkirk near one of the unit's light anti-tank guns




Sd.Kfz. 10/4 anti-aircraft half-track with 2 cm Flak 30 gun during the Baltic offensive Operation Barbarossa,1941





German artillery calculations-150 mm rail guns getting ready to open fire at the Polish Army May 1940, the 150-mm guns were in service with the 1st two-Cannon battery 655 




The big three who shaped the world after the second world war.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

Our German brothers had impressive honor guards, as well. Handsome , crisp, clear, sharp looking boys!


*SS-Verfügungstruppe*

*



*


*



*


*



*

Permit me to share also a picture of 1st Imperial Guard's of the Emperor's Division.

Taken in 1933, before the invasion of China ; into Manchukoku.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mike2000 is back

German paratroopers





The German 280mm railway gun of the "Bruno" series en route to the front, invasion of Poland, 1939.





German 88's firing at allied aircraft.




One of four 12.8 cm 'Flak 40' anti-aircraft twin guns on the Berlin-Humboldshain flaktower




German Sturmgeschütz (assault gun) column in Russia.




An armoured train with artillery and anti aircraft guns – operated by the Germans in the occupied territories of the East during 1942




German ferry artillery support 'Siebel", at anchor carrying four 88 mm Flak 36 anti-aircraft and two 20 mm FlaK 38 anti-aircraft guns. Used in coastal waters, the Siebel ferry could carry heavy firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Some more Eastern Front photos:






Men towing car through mud during the Russian _Rasputitsa _(autumn rain), Eastern Front, 1941:






























PAK Anti-Tank gun team:




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Operation Market Garden: Captured British soldiers walk past a German self-propelled gun StuG III in Arnhem, 1944.





German 88mm (FLAK) Artillery





German World War 2 Colour Puma Armoured Car





Hummels in position. Hummel (German: "bumble bee") was a self-propelled artillery gun based on the Geschützwagen III/IV chassis, armed with a 15 cm howitzer. It was used by the German Wehrmacht during the Second World War from early 1943 until the end of the war.





8,8 cm FlaK 36 auf Fahrgestell T-34 747(r). Another rare shot, this time of a T-34 captured by the Germans and mounted with an 88 gun.





The German 88mm anti-aircraft gun mounted on a prime mover. It was the most effective all purpose artillery of the war. It was an excellent anti-aircraft gun but unlike others of its kind in Allied armies, it also could fire at 0 angle, allowing it to engage ground targets. It was ideal for dealing with tanks and other vehicles and caused much trouble for the allies, destroying 1000s of vehicles. It's range far exceeded any opposing gun. The gun was also mounted on tanks. It was unstoppable.





These three enormous flak towers guarded a German Marine base near Angers, France. Each tower would have been armed with several large caliber and small caliber anti-aircraft guns, including the much feared 88 mm Flak gun. The towers were destroyed by Allied air attacks as General Patton’s 3rd Army advanced East

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

This is an amazing photograph of German vehicles attempting to escape from the closing noose of the Allied armies. They are attempting to cross one of the remaining bridges outside of Aachen in 1945. This photo was taken by a Royal airforce recon plane.





German V2 Rocket being prepped for launch in 1945. The photo was found on a roll of film captured from a German POW taken by the British Army on April 13, 1945.





The launch of a Vergeltungswaffe-2 ("Vengeance Weapon-2", the V-2 rocket) toward England in 1945. The V-2 was the world's first long-range ballistic missile. The liquid-propellant rocket was developed and designed during World War II in Germany to attack Allied cities as a form of retaliation for the ever-increasing Allied bombing effort against German cities.





Luftwaffe pilots during the Battle of Britain - 1940





Germany was developing a four engined long distance bomber, the Messerschmitt 264. It was intended to enable the Luftwaffe to bomb New York.





famous image of the bombing of London, a Heinkel III bomber over the Thames, taken from another German bomber at 6.48pm on the 7th September 1940





Fourth of a group of pictures taken from a a German pilot Heinkel He-111 chronicling his dogfight with a Supermarine Spitfire during the Battle of Britain.





Panzer IV German Panzerkampfwagen IV tank hiding in an ambush position

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

German Troops in the Caucasus, 1942:






FLAK 20 mm Canon manned by German mountain infantry (Gebirgsjäger), Caucasus Mountains, Soviet Union, 1942:











German scouts on the lookout, Caucasus Mountains:







German Mountain Infantry (Gebirgsjäger ) plant German Flag on Mount Elbrus, tallest mountain in Europe, Caucasus Mountains, 1942:






















@DesertFox97 @Psychic @Nihonjin1051 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Arryn ​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Vergennes

@Desert Fox @mike2000 is back @DesertFox97 @Bundeswehr 

Lot of Rommel lovers over here ? 
-
Anyway,thank you very much for posting pictures about this awesome fighting force that was the Wehrmacht. 
Keep 'em coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

FrenchPilot said:


> @Desert Fox @mike2000 is back @DesertFox97 @Bundeswehr
> 
> Lot of Rommel lovers over here ?
> -
> Anyway,thank you very much for posting pictures about this awesome fighting force that was the Wehrmacht.
> Keep 'em coming.


Who doesn't love Rommel? ​





And yes, will continue to post more Wehrmacht photos. 
Glad to see all of the history enthusiasts contributing to this thread.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

FrenchPilot said:


> @Desert Fox @mike2000 is back @DesertFox97 @Bundeswehr
> 
> Lot of Rommel lovers over here ?
> -
> Anyway,thank you very much for posting pictures about this awesome fighting force that was the Wehrmacht.
> Keep 'em coming.


Danke  here some pics of Gebirgsjäger (Mountain Infantry)























And yea who doesn't love Rommel?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

FrenchPilot said:


> @Desert Fox @mike2000 is back @DesertFox97 @Bundeswehr
> 
> Lot of Rommel lovers over here ?
> -
> Anyway,thank you very much for posting pictures about this awesome fighting force that was the Wehrmacht.
> Keep 'em coming.



LOL He was indeed a great man bro. its no coincidence he was respected by both his own troops and opponents for being a generous officer.He defied even Hitler and his superiors orders to kill captured POWs(reason he was killed). He is still revered/ counted today as the most experienced commanders of desert warfare. Even our forces who had long experience/knowledge of the north African desert way before the war started still initially lost to him. Though at the end it was a to and fro fight between both sides.

To be honest the German military machine was indeed formidable, since i still cant understand how they managed to stand up to and take on the Royal navy/Army and air-force who back then controlled/ruled over half the world and had vast resources at its disposal. Plus they had incredibly gifted generals/colonels, if not for Hitler's stupidity/stubbornness things would have end up very differently. They were indeed a formidable enemy. RESPECT IS DUE HERE SIR. Everything being equal, On a one on one fight i doubt there was any country who could decisively defeat them back then. Not even the British empire, U.S or Russia. 

So respect is still due, Even though they were responsible for weakening us and bringing down our vast empire/rule over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

Flak88





Panther




French volunteers





mg34 in action




WaffenSS - Eastern front





Eastern front





Bf110 crew - North Africa





He-111 medium bomber​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## airmarshal

Their uniforms, their weapons, their tactics were awesome. If Hitler was not an idiot and not consumed by his racial sense of superiority, he would not have done what he did to Jews, Slavs and other races. 

Dont forget Germany was under heavy sanctions after treaty of Versailles. It secretly produced all weapons and successfully raised a very capable military, all under sanctions. German sense of industry and enterprise is what I really appreciate. And all of this cant be inculcated without discipline and focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oprih

Persian empire's immortals is still better, they even have their own film.


----------



## Goenitz

i did it before and doing again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

DesertFox97 said:


> The dreaded MG 42 aka "*Hitler's Buzzsaw*"



This machine gun is still the same design.


----------



## Psychic

_From my thread "Wehrmacht sniper school-1944"_

*Sniper rifles used by Wehrmacht

*





_Mauser K98K with Model 41(ZF41) scope_​_
_







_Mauser k98k with Zeiss ZF42 scope_​_
_






_Mauser K98K with 4x Dialytan scope_​_
_
_





Walther 43 semi automatic with Voigtilander Modell 4(ZF4) sight.
_​
A look inside Wehrmacht sniper school in 1944

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

Great thread @Desert Fox 

Actually your name here is the nick name of General Rommell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Psychic said:


> _From my thread "Wehrmacht sniper school-1944"_
> 
> *Sniper rifles used by Wehrmacht
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mauser K98K with Model 41(ZF41) scope_​_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mauser k98k with Zeiss ZF42 scope_​_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mauser K98K with 4x Dialytan scope_​_
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walther 43 semi automatic with Voigtilander Modell 4(ZF4) sight.
> _​
> A look inside Wehrmacht sniper school in 1944
> 
> ​



There are some of the best I've had the pleasure of shooting. Unnervingly straight shooters let me tell you that! Only my .22-250 really gives them a run for their money...and thats saying something.....because I've customised that one extensively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Nilgiri said:


> Stahlhelm was the best helmet out there at the time, and influenced modern post war designs. I bought one and a German army issue dagger at a trade show a few years back. One of my prized possessions is a Gebirgsjager field winter jacket that I got (along with some other stuff) which I traded one of my lugers for. I'll upload some pics when I got some time. I hope to start a kriegsmarine collection next year as well.



This is the quality of German design. Check the helmets of other armies of those days and compare it to this one. The German design is more in tune with modern evolution of the current military helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

airmarshal said:


> This is the quality of German design. Check the helmets of other armies of those days and compare it to this one. The German design is more in tune with modern evolution of the current military helmet.


When PASGT helmet came in 80's, the American servicemen nicknamed it "Kraut helmet"...Because it looked similar to stahlhelm.









mike2000 is back said:


> This was the first time in history a foreign power had succeeded in bombing Great Britain.


No, you are incorrect. It wasn't the first time GB was bombed.
Great Britain was bombed many times during first world war.














Zeppelin over St.Paul Cathederal London
​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

DesertFox97 said:


> _Combat gear of Wehrmacht_
> 
> Stahlhelm (Steel Helmet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt Buckle it says _GOTT MIT UNS _(God with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Harness (Y-straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canteen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar 98k ammo pouches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrenching Tool and Carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @Nilgiri @Arryn @Psychic @Foxtrot-Bravo @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 dividing this in two posts bcoz of limit of 8 images per post  btw next post i will do on weapons



Great share dude, loved the gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@mb444 
bro i don't underestimate SAS but u shouldn't overextimate them.. ever heard of operation OAK? not a single bullet fired to achieve it behind enemy lines..... google Otto Skorzeny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Germans were fuking badass back then.


----------



## LowPost

Time for some random Wehrmacht/Waffen-SS pictures:






The youngest soldier of the French Legion of the Wehrmacht, 15 year old Léon Merdjian, near Moscow, 1941.





A German soldier in Stalingrad: "In the first three days 20,000 of our comrades died of cold, hunger or wounds."





A German twin propelled Messerschmitt Bf 110 bomber, nicknamed "Fliegender Haifisch", over the English Channel.





German Tiger I heavy tanks of the 2nd SS Panzer Division "Das Reich" advance near Kirovograd, Ukraine, 1943.






German motorcyclists on the street of Prague during the early stages of World War II. Czechoslovakia, 1939.






A German Tiger I tank of the Afrika Korps operating in Tunisia, January 1943.






The crew of a German Sturmpanzer IV heavy assault gun play with a monkey on the streets of Warsaw, 1944.






German soldiers fire a 17 cm Kanone 18 heavy gun at Soviet positions on the Eastern Front. Russia, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

Psychic said:


> When PASGT helmet came in 80's, the American servicemen nicknamed it "Kraut helmet"...Because it looked similar to stahlhelm.
> View attachment 281824
> 
> View attachment 281825​
> 
> No, you are incorrect. It wasn't the first time GB was bombed.
> Great Britain was bombed many times during first world war.
> View attachment 281828
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281829
> 
> View attachment 281830
> 
> Zeppelin over St.Paul Cathederal London
> ​



Yes i know. i didn't put it correctly. meant only Germany has ever succeeded in bombing Great Britain. 
nice pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Arryn said:


> A German soldier in Stalingrad: "In the first three days 20,000 of our comrades died of cold, hunger or wounds."



Bro you ever watch the German movie "Stalingrad" from 1993? Really worthwhile to watch it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

Nilgiri said:


> Bro you ever watch the German movie "Stalingrad" from 1993? Really worthwhile to watch it!



I've heard of it but frankly, I haven't watched it yet. Thanks for the recommendation, though! 

A good film I've watched however is 1944, featuring soldiers of the 20th Estonian SS Volunteer Division and also Estonians fighting for the Red Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Arryn said:


> I've heard of it but frankly, I haven't watched it yet. Thanks for the recommendation, though!
> 
> A good film I've watched however is 1944, featuring soldiers of the 20th Estonian SS Volunteer Division and also Estonians fighting for the Red Army.



Thanks I got to watch that one. Do you understand German BTW?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks I got to watch that one. Do you understand German BTW?



Sure, I also speak the language. Going to watch Cross of Iron right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks I got to watch that one. Do you understand German BTW?





Arryn said:


> Sure, I also speak the language. Going to watch Cross of Iron right now.


have u ppl watched Generation War? it's mini tv series in German from Germany's perspective very good tv series i must say

fallschirmjäger


















*2nd SS Das Reich in Belgrade



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

DesertFox97 said:


> have u ppl watched Generation War? it's mini tv series in German from Germany's perspective very good tv series i must say



Yah watched it and a documentary about the controversy it raised in Poland over the anti-semitic depiction of the Polish resistance in it.

But I thoroughly enjoyed it.



Arryn said:


> Going to watch Cross of Iron right now.



That ones old school. Has to be one of the very few that used so many T-34s in the scenes....and well choreographed too.

The first half of the movie is pretty slow and dull though from what I remember.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Yah watched it and a documentary about the controversy it raised in Poland over the anti-semitic depiction of the Polish resistance in it.
> 
> But I thoroughly enjoyed it.


The good thing about it was that they didn't showed any bs like many hollywood or Russian movies where 10 soldiers are killing 500-600 German soldiers while they're supported by tanks btw Russian se yd aya have u watched white tiger? 

1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler (LSSAH)

The _Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler_ barracks in Berlin, 1938





A December 1935 parade









Soldiers of the 1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler rest along the roadside 1939 September

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

DesertFox97 said:


> have u watched white tiger?



It was ok.

One that I really enjoyed was the Finnish one Talvisota (Winter War).

It's friggin Lord of the Rings long though.

Here is an action scene from it with a more recent piece of music :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LowPost

DesertFox97 said:


> have u ppl watched Generation War? it's mini tv series in German from Germany's perspective very good tv series i must say



Haven't watched it yet but just as Nilgiri I'm aware of the controversy surrounding it in terms of the depiction of the Polish partisans.



Nilgiri said:


> The first half of the movie is pretty slow and dull though from what I remember.



I don't think so. There is quite a number of eventful combat scenes over the course of the film. What I find rather funny is that fact that Hänschen klein, a well-known German children's song, was played at the beginning while black and white footages of Hitler and Wehrmacht soldiers in intense firefights were shown and at the ending.

Right now I'm continuing with its sequel, Breakthrough.



Nilgiri said:


> One that I really enjoyed was the Finnish one Talvisota (Winter War).



I enjoyed it too. Another film featuring the Finns I like is Tali-Ihantala 1944, though it lacked some action in my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

21st Panzer Division

Rommel inspecting division in May, 1944





PzKpfw IIIs of 21st Panzer advance along the coastal road in Cyrenaica, March 1941





Paner IV of 21st Panzer division





Tankers and soldiers from the 21st Panzer Division Normandy 1944




Man why German language sounds so cool words like Panzer, Blitzkrieg etc can't wait to learn this language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> *An F6F Hellcat burning after a crash landing on CV-6*
> View attachment 281835
> 
> 
> World War II: From the Pacific Islands
> 
> View attachment 281838
> View attachment 281839
> View attachment 281840
> View attachment 281841
> View attachment 281842
> View attachment 281843
> View attachment 281844


Bro this is a Wehrmacht thread. Please don't post pictures related to the Pacific theater. I kindly request you to remove this pictures from this thread. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LowPost

Breakthrough was pretty mediocre as a sequel, @Nilgiri. More Wehrmacht pictures incoming:






German elite infantry Fallschirmjäger climbing their way through a mountainous region in Greece, 1941.






A column of German Sd.Kfz. 164 Nashorn tank destroyers on the road in Russia, January 1944.






Brand new Panther tanks for the 5th SS Panzer Division Wiking are being transported by rail to the Eastern Front.






German soldiers cross the Moselle river during the early stages of the invasion of France, 1940.






A German convoy with a Sturmgeschütz III and Panzerkampfwagen V Panthers near Nettuno, March 1944.






German Fallschirmjäger armed with an MG 42 machine gun, search for enemy movement in Normandy, 1944.






Michael Wittmann, left, with his crew in front of their Tiger tank. Notice the many confirmed kills on the gun.






German Waffen-SS units on motorcycles and trucks move through the city of Mariupol in Ukraine, 1941.



DesertFox97 said:


> The good thing about it was that they didn't showed any bs like many hollywood or Russian movies where 10 soldiers are killing 500-600 German soldiers while they're supported by tanks btw Russian se yd aya have u watched white tiger?
> 
> 1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler (LSSAH)
> 
> The _Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler_ barracks in Berlin, 1938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A December 1935 parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of the 1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler rest along the roadside 1939 September



Bear in mind that even though the LSSAH was formed in September 1933, it was not until 22 October 1943 when the unit was officially promoted to a Panzer Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Arryn said:


> Breakthrough was pretty mediocre as a sequel, @Nilgiri. More Wehrmacht pictures incoming:



So I've heard. Now that you described cross of iron more, I remember it more. Its been a really long time, have to see it again to refresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

FW-200 condor


























​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Desert Fox said:


> Bro this is a Wehrmacht thread. Please don't post pictures related to the Pacific theater. I kindly request you to remove this pictures from this thread. Thanks!




Aye aye sir. Done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Aye aye sir. Done!


Thanks! Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Panzer IV with spaced armor (Schürzen) which looks cool but German tank commanders hated it














Note the beast in the back 








@Nilgiri @Psychic @Bundeswehr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

troops and equipment in the Balkans





troops in France, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Reichswehr troops during a maneuver. Reichswehr soldiers got put into Wehrmacht service





Panzer 3 in USSR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

The Arado AR-240 was a German aircraft twin engine multirole heavy fighter. It was to replace the Messerschmitt Bf-110 but did not make it into mass production. only 15 were produced before being canceled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Infantry in the battle of Stalingrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

*Luftwaffe in North Africa (ARTWORK)*


































​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

5th SS Panzer Division "Wiking" it was mostly made up of volunteers from Belgium, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland and Estonia

Untersturmführer Gerhard Mahn signaling for troops to advance





Panzer IV of 5th SS Panzer Division





July 1942 Rostov





Preparing to counter attack
1944





Preparing for a battle in Ukraine Kovel 1944





Poland





Cemetry of 5th SS Wiking

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Psychic

*Railway guns*
































​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Psychic

Preparing bandages





Observing via binoculars and rangefinder





Normandy 1944














Pak-37 AT gun - Eastern front​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

*7th Panzer Division *aka "The Ghost Division" was commanded by Erwin Rommel during the Battle of France
The 7th Panzer Division earned the name of the *Ghost Division *because its rapid movements led to few knowing exactly where the division was, including the German High Command. Rommel described the French Campaign in his letters to his wife as *"a lightning Tour de France"*

Rommel reviews position with staff






25th Panzer Regiment commander Karl Rothenburg, second from left, and division commander Erwin Rommel 
during the campaign for France, June 1940.





Southern France 1942









France 1940





Russia 1941





Adelbert Schulz (left) near a Panzer III just before the Battle of Kursk 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

*Jagdgeschwader 52 (JG 52) *(52nd Fighter Wing) of the Luftwaffe, is the most successful fighter-wing of all time, with a claimed total of more than 10,000 victories over enemy aircraft during World War II. It was the unit of the top three scoring flying aces of all time, *Erich Hartmann, Gerhard Barkhorn *and *Günther Rall*. The unit flew exclusively with the various versions of the Messerschmitt Bf 109 throughout the war.

Pics of Bf 109's which belonged to JG52
Bf 109G





Early 1944 Russia






Bf 109 G4






Bf 109 E4










a bonus pic Assembly of Bf 109 G6

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## NP-complete

Whenever i look at the 1944/45 pictures of German soldiers a feeling of admiration is invoked in me. And i know i never want to mess with these guys. Their professionalism and dutifulness is of the highest order. Win or loss, life or death doesnt matter to them. They just perform their duty. They just do what they do, which is fighting, regardless of the circumstances. They are proper soldiers, the kind that have fought wars throughout history. Winning is for the nation, planning is for the generals, as soldiers they just fight. Infact all europeans and middle eastern are like that. One does not want to tangle with them, dying and losing has no effect on them. They will keep pestering forever. This provides great ease to their commanders and generals. South asians are not like that. Their soldiers really handicap their commanders. Its a blessing Pakistan has to deal with TTP instead of ISIS. South asians cant handle the raw type of european/middle eastern fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

116th Panzer Division aka "Windhun" (Greyhound) it was created in March 1944. In 1944, it participated in opposing the Normandy Landings and was trapped in the Falaise Pocket following Operation Cobra. Along with the *2nd SS Panzer Division*, it was responsible for holding the pocket open to allow German troops to escape. It managed to escape!

A Jagdpanzer IV of Panzerjäger Abteilung 228, 116th Panzer Division, Normandy, 1944.









On 8 November, the division repulsed an attack from the US 28th Infantry Division in the Hürtgen Forest during the larger *Battle of Hürtgen Forest*, recapturing the town of Schmidt, thus providing the name to the 28th of the *"Bloody Bucket Division".
*
It opposed the 9th US Army's advance across the Rhine, thus stopping the planned Allied breakthrough as well as opposing Operation _Varsity_'s airborne landings. *With 2,800 men and 10 tanks against *50,000 Allied troops and supporting tanks, the division held off the US 30th, the US 35th, the US 84th, the 4th Canadian and the US 8th Armored Divisions.

I can't believe it they really were professionals  but than we've documentaries, movies etc. showing 8-10 us soldiers killing 600-700 German soldiers even when they're attacking with tanks 

It was described by the Commander of the 9th Army to New York Times reporter John MacCormac, in March 1945, as *"the famed and best German Panzer Division",* and was listed as the same in an article on 27–28 March.

SdKfz 234/3 it bears the insignia of 116th Panzer Division






Panzergrenadieres of 116th PzDv











December 1944 Rhine (i don't know if this is 116th PzDv guys)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

when the allies invaded the fatherland they seen the most ferocious fighting
for example in the battle of hochwald gap the Canadians lost 1,000 troops and 100 tanks and barely gained ground against a small German force.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

Soldiers during a maneuver even though the MG-08 was a WW1 Era Machine gun many divisions in the Wehrmacht still used it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

*2nd SS Panzer Division "Das Reich" *was an elite division of the _Waffen-SS. _It took part in major battles including the Battle of Prokhorovka.

June 1941 Russia






Das Reich Tiger tanks July 1943 Kursk





Captured T34's of Das Reich 1943





Before the Battle of Kursk





Das Reich Tiger Tanks Urkaine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

*3rd Panzer Division *was established in 1935 It later participated in the 1939 invasion of Poland under the command of Leo Geyr von Schweppenburg *(where it was the most numerically powerful Panzer Division in the campaign, with 391 tanks),
*
3rd Panzer Division memorial commemorating those killed in action









Advance party of the 3rd Panzer-Division south of Brest-Litowsk on June









Crossing Don August 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

*Panzer Grenadier Division Großdeutschland* was an Elite and one of the best-equipped units of the German Army.

Their Motto : *Our honor is the fulfillment of our duty!*

Kursk 1943
*



*

Panthers of the Division in Romania 1944










Combat training before Operation Zitadelle





Hasso von Manteuffel, commander of Panzergrenadier Division "Grossdeutschland" on the front with his men, 1944 Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

The *Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Würger *was a German single-seat, single-engine fighter aircraft designed by Kurt Tank in the late 1930s and widely used during World War II. Along with its well-known counterpart, the *Messerschmitt Bf 109*, the Fw 190 became the backbone of the *Luftwaffe's Jagdwaffe *(Fighter Force). The twin-row BMW 801 radial engine that powered most operational versions enabled the Fw 190 to lift larger loads than the Bf 109, allowing its use as a day fighter, fighter-bomber, ground-attack aircraft and, to a lesser degree, night fighter.

The FW 190A was superior to RAF's Spitfire Mk V. In the opinion of German pilots who flew both the Bf 109 and the Fw 190, the latter provided increased firepower and, at low to medium altitude, manoeuvrability.



















Although it was superior to BF 109 but still 109 FTW :3 even the Russian pilots admitted it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

*Wehrmacht Rocket Artillery*

Panzerwerfer Self Propelled Rocket Artillery Launcher In Action














Nebelwerfer (fog thrower) towed Rocket Artillery
















Waffenvorführung Panzerwerfer 
(captured stocks of Soviet Katyusha rockets as well as German copies in Wehrmacht service)






@Psychic @DesertFox97 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Nihonjin1051 @Bundeswehr​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

The *Panther* was a medium tank. The Panther was intended to counter the Soviet T-34 and to replace the Panzer III and Panzer IV. Nevertheless, it served alongside the latter and the heavier Tiger I until the end of the war. It is considered one of the best tanks of World War II for its excellent firepower and protection. The Panther proved to be effective in open country and long range engagements, The Panther was far cheaper to produce than the Tiger I

Panther Ausf. D tanks, 1943.





Panther ausf G of the 9th Panzer Division










Production line





Eastern Front, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NP-complete

I recall that the source from which i received most of my eastern front info, specifically mentioned Grenadiers and Panzerjagers for their courage.


----------



## LowPost

Joseph Goebbels presents 16-year-old Willi Hübner the Iron Cross for his actions in Lauban, Lower Silesia, 9 March 1945.






Waffen-SS troops behind an MG 34 machine gun on a tripod, searching for Soviet troops, Russia, 1941.






Two young German soldiers armed with Panzerfausts and Mauser rifles march through Lower Silesia, 1945.






German convoy of the 7th Panzer Division under the command of Generalmajor Erwin Rommel on the move through France, 1940.






A German Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant (Giant) in Bulgaria. It is the largest transport aircraft of World War II.






The crew of a Nashorn tank destroyer sits in front of their vehicle with fellow German soldiers, 1944.






German Waffen-SS infantry with coverage of a Panther tank on patrol through the bocage of Normandy, 1944.






German Tiger tank of 101st SS Heavy Panzer Battalion near Villers-Bocage after arriving from Paris, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

*Panzer III* was a medium tank developed in the 1930s. The official German designation was Panzerkampfwagen III Sd.Kfz. 141. Production of the Panzer III ended in 1943. However, the Panzer III's capable chassis provided hulls for the Sturmgeschütz III assault gun until the end of the war.

PzIII Command tank ausf E or F in Greece,





Pz III of 2nd SS Panzer "Das Reich"





Ausf. D, Poland 1939





Pz III Ausf J USSR 1942






Pz III Ausf. M with side skirts in southern USSR 1943 (oh i love these side skirts)
















@Desert Fox @Arryn @Psychic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Basel

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i am sure no one will tell you that allied air force destroyed entire german cites or how the german civilians were treated after occupation



Dresden City was one of those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i am sure no one will tell you that allied air force destroyed entire german cites or how the german civilians were treated after occupation




The germans were treated very well and good by the US troops, the french and soviets did take revange !


----------



## The Sandman

Ulla said:


> The germans were treated very well and good by the US troops, the french and soviets did take revange !


No google Dachau camp and there are many examples like this they too killed German citizens and soldiers who even surrendered so no US soldiers weren't saints anyway please avoid debating on this thread it's not allowed. So i will not reply to any further comments on this issue, i hope you will avoid it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Ulla said:


> The germans were treated very well and good by the US troops


That's what the US and the PC historians want you to believe:

How Britain tortured Nazi PoWs: The horrifying interrogation methods that belie our proud boast that we fought a clean war | Daily Mail Online


American GI's shoot surrendering German's:













Eisenhower's Death Camps: 1.5 million German POW's starved to death after the war​Eisenhower deliberately starved to death close to 2 million German POW's, left them in the open exposed to the elements. Young men literally starved to death in their own filth. Americans didn't even bother to build simple shelters for these boys and provided them with no food stuffs at all.

In 'Eisenhower's Death Camps': A U.S. Prison Guard Remembers

HOW ALLIES TREATED GERMAN POWs by Michael Walsh

@DesertFox97 @Nihonjin1051 @Mahmoud_EGY @Psychic @Vauban

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

The *Messerschmitt Bf 110 *is a twin-engine heavy fighter developed in the 1930s and used by the Luftwaffe and others. The Bf 110 served with considerable initial success in the early campaigns, the Polish, Norwegian and Battle of France. During the Balkans Campaign, North African Campaign and on the Eastern Front, it rendered valuable ground support to the German Army as a potent fighter-bomber. Later in the war, it was developed into a formidable radar-equipped night fighter, becoming the major night-fighting aircraft of the Luftwaffe. Most of the German night fighter aces flew the Bf 110 at some point during their combat careers, and the top night fighter ace of all time, Heinz-Wolfgang Schnaufer, flew it exclusively and claimed 121 victories in 164 combat missions.

Bf 110 1943
*




*

France 1942





Budapest 1944





A Bf 110D-0 with an early "dachshund's belly" fuel tank









Bf 110E




@WAJsal @Slav Defence can u make this thread sticky? @Desert Fox @Psychic @Arryn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

The *Messerschmitt Me 410 Hornisse* ("Hornet"). Though essentially a straightforward modification of the Me 210, it was designated the Me 410 to avoid association with its notoriously flawed predecessor.

An Me 410A-1/U4 with a BK 5 autocannon peels off during attack on USAAF B-17s








@Desert Fox @Psychic @Arryn @Bundeswehr \o/ cheers guys thread is finally opened again thanks to me ^_^ no srsly thanks to @Icarus he opened it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

The *Sturmgeschütz III* (*StuG III*) assault gun was Germany's most produced armoured fighting vehicle. It was built on the chassis of the proven Panzer III tank, replacing the turret with a fixed casemate and mounting a more powerful gun. Initially intended as a mobile, armoured light gun for direct-fire support for infantry, the StuG III was continually modified, and much like the later Jagdpanzer casemate-styled specialist armored vehicles, was widely employed as a tank destroyer.

During operation Barbarossa





Soviet Union 1941





Stug III Ausf G, Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Goenitz

DesertFox97 said:


>


3rd pic..
Seriously it looks like raptor exhaust...


----------



## LowPost

German motorised infantry make slow advancement on the bad, muddy roads of Russia, 1941.






German soldiers cover next to a Tiger tank from the Schwere Panzer-Abteilung 502 near Narva, 1944.






German infantry advance under the cover of a Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger Ausf. E heavy tank, Ukraine, 1944.






Two German Tiger tanks of the 503rd Heavy Panzer Battalion give their escorting infantry a ride, 1943.






German Tiger tanks of the Großdeutschland Division, 1944.






German soldiers of the 5th SS Panzer Division Wiking on patrol in a Sd.Kfz. 251 armoured fighting vehicle, 1944.






German Commander Heinrich Lehmann-Willenbrock of U-boat U-96 looks at a sunset on sea, 1941.






A German Tiger tank crew of the Schwere Panzer-Kompanie Hummel near Geilenkirchen, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

The _*Jagdpanther*_ hunting panther based on the chassis of the Panther tank. It entered service late in the war (1944) and saw service on the Eastern and Western Fronts. The _Jagdpanther_ combined the very powerful 8.8 cm PaK 43 cannon of the Tiger II and the characteristically excellent armor and suspension of the Panther chassis.

Northern France





France 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Its amazing to see these pics from the German perspective. Going to high school here in Canada we were only told of how brutal the nazis were.




Hi,

Off course the germans were stupid----. Why would they kill poor russian people after they conquered their cities----the russians were actually waiting to be freed from communism---and the german put them thru worst atrocities---.

That is what cost them the war---when the russian public turned against the german invasion---the germans were done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Off course the germans were stupid----. Why would they kill poor russian people after they conquered their cities----the russians were actually waiting to be freed from communism---and the german put them thru worst atrocities---.
> 
> That is what cost them the war---when the russian public turned against the german invasion---the germans were done.




Hitler was stupid (in some aspects)... Germans are smart people... even more so comparatively...


----------



## The Sandman

FunkyGen said:


> Hitler was stupid


 yea right bhai ye thread discussion ke liye nhi hai avoid it


----------



## FunkyGen

DesertFox97 said:


> yea right bhai ye thread discussion ke liye nhi hai avoid it


I did write "in some aspects", why'd you ignore it...?


----------



## The Sandman

FunkyGen said:


> I did write "in some aspects", why'd you ignore it...?


cuz maybe i am a bit biased?  jk


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

What happened people?
Panzer II

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

They fought for the fatherland, the people and the fuhrer. 

Ah.
Such loyalty and honor.

Nothing like that exists anymore.

This is truly a gold mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Panzer I


----------



## The Sandman

Ju 87

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

DesertFox97 said:


> Ju 87


Stukas dive bombers very successful in Polish and French campaign the second pic u see heavy guns installed on both wings that modification made only for Battle of Kursk for attacking Russian tanks .Goodpiece of history Luftwaffe


----------



## EyelessInGaza

TheNoob said:


> They fought for the fatherland, the people and the fuhrer.
> 
> Ah.
> Such loyalty and honor.
> 
> Nothing like that exists anymore.
> 
> This is truly a gold mine.



There was little honor and misplaced loyalty in fighting for a inhuman regime that gassed people.

Thank god noting like that exists any more.


----------



## TheNoob

EyelessInGaza said:


> There was little honor and misplaced loyalty in fighting for a *inhuman regime that gassed people.*
> 
> Thank god noting like that exists any more.



And that is where I stop taking you serious.


----------



## The Sandman

TheNoob said:


> And that is where I stop taking you serious.


 btw loved your sig


mingle said:


> heavy guns installed on both wings


Yep they were called "*Bordkanone*" they were very effective against Soviet tanks during Kursk Hans Rudel loved 'em in fact it was him who suggested to use these on Stuka's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

So was just searchingand randomly found these pics a bit related to this thread imo

Volkswagen Works cornerstone ceremony, near Wolfsburg, 1938.








Adolf Hitler at cornerstone ceremony, Fallersleben








Ferdinand Porsche, Adolf Hitler (reading brochure about the auto) car is probably Beetle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

DesertFox97 said:


> So was just searchingand randomly found these pics a bit related to this thread imo
> 
> Volkswagen Works cornerstone ceremony, near Wolfsburg, 1938.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler at cornerstone ceremony, Fallersleben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferdinand Porsche, Adolf Hitler (reading brochure about the auto) car is probably Beetle


Any idea who design German army uniform ?


----------



## The Sandman

mingle said:


> Any idea who design German army uniform ?


Hugo boss produced them not sure about the designer


----------



## mingle

DesertFox97 said:


> Hugo boss produced them not sure about the designer


Ur correct it was Hugo Boss amazing that chain still exsist .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

DesertFox97 said:


> Yep they were called "*Bordkanone*" they were very effective against Soviet tanks during Kursk Hans Rudel loved 'em in fact it was him who suggested to use these on Stuka's



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BK_37

To tell you the truth however, the role of ground-attack aircraft has commonly been overestimated. 
http://www.operationbarbarossa.net/combat-aircraft-versus-armour-in-wwii/
--------------------------------------------------





Combat footage of the 800 mm Schwerer Gustav siege gun in Crimea, 1942, taken from a Wochenschau newsreel. Starting from 1:20 Franz Liszt's _Les préludes _(a symphonic poem also used in other Wochenschau episodes) runs synchronously with the railway gun firing which is quite funny in my opinion


----------



## Nilgiri

Glad to return to this thread... great pictures, videos and info as usual by the contributors. Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Arryn said:


> To tell you the truth however, the *role of ground-attack aircraft has commonly been overestimated*.


Nah i don't think so


Nilgiri said:


> Glad to return to this thread... great pictures, videos and info as usual by the contributors. Keep them coming!


Good to see you two back on this thread i was starting to feel really lonely here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

He-111

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Tiger II, King Tiger or Königstiger
















Man i feel so lonely here :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

DesertFox97 said:


> Tiger II, King Tiger or Königstiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man i feel so lonely here :/








Never alone mein guten kamerad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Never alone mein guten kamerad


Danke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

The *Nebelwerfer *"Smoke Mortar" was a World War II German series of weapons. They were initially developed by and assigned to the Wehrmacht's so-called "smoke troops" (Nebeltruppen).

21 cm Nebelwerfer 42 launcher in North Africa





28/32 cm Nebelwerfer 41 rocket launcher





8 cm Raketen-Vielfachwerfer launcher mounted on a SOMUA MCG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

I RESURRECT THIS THREAD TODAY  come on mods make it a sticky thread already  @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

*A German soldier shares his rations with a Russian mother, 1941:*

*



*

*Fallschirmjäger before a jump:*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Nilgiri said:


> Never alone mein guten kamerad


Tiger mark 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

mingle said:


> Tiger mark 1



You ever watch the battle of the bulge movie?

It was so funny they used patton tanks for the tigers and chafees for the shermans....and the whole battle scenes took place in the sweltering heat at times hehe (whereas in ww2 it was the frigid winter cold).

The movie Fury recently made amends for that (as far as hollywood goes) in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Stug III no need for any explanation or background for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


>



Which place was this do you know?


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Which place was this do you know?


Nope no idea it was on my PC so i posted it but i will try to find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

German Soldier with Flamethrower Somewhere in Russia 1941




Wehrmacht soldiers with MG34 Dimitrijewka Eastern Front July 1942




Wehrmacht soldiers 1941 Kowno Eastern Front 




Wehrmacht troops MG 34 post with Zieloptik 




Wehrmacht soldiers with a machine gun MG 34 and mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


>


Awesome share  but from 3:40-4:00.... i mean wow so scary.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Awesome share  but from 3:40-4:00.... i mean wow so scary.....



There was a really long Russian series on German invasion of USSR...with lots of CGI for the battles etc....but I learnt a lot from it. I will post it sometime when I find it again. But the episodes are full feature length long (45 minutes)....but full of lots of information about the individual operations.

Being Russian I expected it to be biased to their perspective....but it was pretty fair and neutral I have to say.

OK I found the first episode on youtube, tell me if its your sort of thing and we can maybe discuss the episodes etc over longer period of time.






@vostok Would you be interested in this kind of thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> There was a really long Russian series on German invasion of USSR...with lots of CGI for the battles etc....but I learnt a lot from it. I will post it sometime when I find it again. But the episodes are full feature length long (45 minutes)....but full of lots of information about the individual operations.
> 
> Being Russian I expected it to be biased to their perspective....but it was pretty fair and neutral I have to say.
> 
> OK I found the first episode on youtube, tell me if its your sort of thing and we can maybe discuss the episodes etc over longer period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vostok Would you be interested in this kind of thing?


 I've actually watched it  watching it again because i love the CGI and that BG music  the way they show large movements on map encirclement's etc uhh love it and yes i agree it was not that much biased still it's Russian check out their other channel it contains eng subs for every vid currently i have started two series 1812 Napoleonic wars and another one a TV series and if it is good than maybe i will share the documentary on 1812 wars here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> I've actually watched it  watching it again because i love the CGI and that BG music  the way they show large movements on map encirclement's etc uhh love it and yes i agree it was not that much biased still it's Russian check out their other channel it contains eng subs for every vid currently i have started two series 1812 Napoleonic wars and another one a TV series and if it is good than maybe i will share the documentary on 1812 wars.




HAHA thats awesome coincidence bro. I loved that music too.

Napoleon one was not as good...I got bored half way through (and mostly because I have a much nicer one from longer time back...thats not as long but covered all his campaigns from start to end).

What is attackers about?


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> What is attackers about?


No idea haven't watched it yet it's a TV series will watch it and than i can tell you 


Nilgiri said:


> HAHA thats awesome coincidence bro. I loved that music too.





Nilgiri said:


> Napoleon one was not as good...I got bored half way through (and mostly because I have a much nicer one from longer time back...thats not as long but covered all his campaigns from start to end).


Well thanks for that than  looks like i am probably gonna skip it i thought it to be as same as Soviet storm in the east :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Well thanks for that than  looks like i am probably gonna skip it i thought it to be as same as Soviet storm in the east :/



Yeah they focused too much on the generals day to day affairs, troop movements and so on....rather than the battles themselves.

Now I can appreciate why they went that way...since back then those were simply what occupied 99% of the battle time since it was all feet and horses for movement...but it just didn't have the same dynamism for me to watch it so intently.

It may also be because I had to watch the subtitles and it was not a dubbing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> It may also be because I had to watch the subtitles and it was not a dubbing


That can also be a big turn off for me too :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Trucks and cars of the Wehrmacht @Nilgiri 
*Büssing-NAG*





*Einheitsdiesel*




*Henschel 33 *







*Horch 901 *







*Mercedes Benz L1500A 1940





Mercedes Benz L3000



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

*Opel Blitz*








*Krupp protze L 2 H 143 with a triple AA gun



*

*Luftwaffe Krupp Protze Kfz70 with trailer



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Time for Ze Kriegsmarine 

At the outbreak of World War II, the German Kriegsmarine consisted of 11 Ships of the size of a CL or bigger, while 7 additional ships were under construction. This small fleet was supported by 21 destroyers and 57 U-boats, most of them only usable for small coastal operations.

Compared to British, French or American fleets of this time, the German Kriegsmarine was very small, but at the beginning of the war, the Kriegsmarine surface units achieved some spectacular victories against the British Royal Fleet.

The Z-Plan was Germany's fleet building program started shortly before World War 2.

According to this plan, the German Kriegsmarine should have grown to about 800 units, consisting of 13 battleships and battlecruisers, 4 aircraft carriers, 15 Panzerschiffe (Armored ships), 23 cruisers and 22 "Spähkreuzer" which were basically large destroyers. In addition to this many smaller vessels should have been build like torpedo boats etc.

Those ships should have been build between 1939 and 1946, in this time, the personal of the Kriegsmarine should have been enlarged to 200,000 men and over 33 billion Reichsmark should have spend for building the new units.

First Battleships:
*
Bismark: *(my fav)
Laid down: Blohm & Voß Hamburg, 01 July, 1936 (Slipway 1) 
Launched: 14 Feb, 1939
Commissioned: 24 Aug,1940
Displacement: 50405 tonnes (maximum)
Main Armament: 8 x 380 mm L/52 SK C/34 (4 × 2)
Secondary Armament: 12 × 150 mm L/55 SK-C/28 (6 × 2)
Armour: belt – 320 mm, turrets – 360 mm, main deck – 100 to 120 mm

Aug 1940








Just look at this beauty

*Gneisenau: *
Laid down: Deutsche Werke Kiel, 06 May, 1935 (Slipway 1)
Launched: 08 Dec,1936
Commissioned: 21 May, 1938
Main armament:
9 x 283 mm (11,1") 9 x 283 mm (11,1")
Secondary armament:
12 x 150 mm (5,9") 12 x 150 mm (5,9")








*Tirpitz*
Launched: 1 April 1939
Commissioned: 25 February 1941
Main Armament:
8 x 380 mm L/52 SK C/34 (4 × 2)
Secondary Armament:
12 × 150 mm L/55 SK-C/28 (6 × 2)
Firing it's main guns




Anchored July 1941





*Scharnhorst:*
Laid down: Kriegsmarinewerft Wilhelmshaven, 15 June, 1935 (Slipway 2)
Launched: 03 Oct,1936
Commissioned: 07 Jan, 1939








P.S is it just me or these names sounds really cool 
@django @Nilgiri @waz @Kaptaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Ahhh....back in the good ole days when they had the original national anthem....with the non politically correct UBER ALLES IN DER WELT 

Btw thats the actual grand-daughter of Otto Van Bismarck doing the christening with the champagne bottle.

Btw Sandman have you seen the movie "Sink the Bismarck"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Ahhh....back in the good ole days when they had the original national anthem....with the non politically correct UBER ALLES IN DER WELT
> 
> Btw thats the actual grand-daughter of Otto Van Bismarck doing the christening with the champagne bottle.
> 
> Btw Sandman have you seen the movie "Sink the Bismarck"?


Nope is it good?


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Nope is it good?



Not bad....its an old movie which follows the events as close as possible with little drama (almost documentary like)

Kind of like Tora Tora Tora if you ever seen that one (but older than that)






It popped in my head because they cover the launch in the opening scene. Worth a watch (if you like old war movies) when you have time. Doubt they have movies anymore with actual real swordfish biplanes flying.

SIEGGG HEILLL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

One of few known German AT Guns, the 
*12.8 cm Pak 44*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Sarge said:


> One of few known German AT Guns, the
> *12.8 cm Pak 44*
> 
> *
> View attachment 327778
> *



There's a picture of one of these babies in action in Kharkov I believe in my book "The German Army"....back at my parents place.

Their more popular AT gun was the 7.5 cm Pak 40 I believe, around 20,000 of which were produced and saw extensive action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

Nilgiri said:


> There was a really long Russian series on German invasion of USSR...with lots of CGI for the battles etc....but I learnt a lot from it. I will post it sometime when I find it again. But the episodes are full feature length long (45 minutes)....but full of lots of information about the individual operations.
> 
> Being Russian I expected it to be biased to their perspective....but it was pretty fair and neutral I have to say.
> 
> OK I found the first episode on youtube, tell me if its your sort of thing and we can maybe discuss the episodes etc over longer period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vostok Would you be interested in this kind of thing?


Seen all of em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Army research said:


> Seen all of em



What did you think? Best I've seen in quite some time in its category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Nilgiri said:


> What did you think? Best I've seen in quite some time in its category.


True that and the best thing is that it is not biased and that even though Russians made it they show there own faults and Germans and praise the Germans like mighty warriors which is rarely found in western documentaries about the great war especially the whole mapping and cgi and animation are really decent not rubbish and it actually feels like your watching a story , I give my self the name army research because ever since I was a kid military history tactics and current developments were all I would read and watch about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Army research said:


> True that and the best thing is that it is not biased and that even though Russians made it they show there own faults and Germans and praise the Germans like mighty warriors which is rarely found in western documentaries about the great war especially the whole mapping and cgi and animation are really decent not rubbish and it actually feels like your watching a story , I give my self the name army research because ever since I was a kid military history tactics and current developments were all I would read and watch about



Yah I was very impressed with the fair, neutral analysis they did overall. First bunch of episodes were "yep we got raped pretty hard by the germans" and there was no sugar coating....and neither did they diminish german performance in the rest of the war but stuck to cold hard facts about successes and mistakes (and overall strategic problems that Germans ended up going for mostly because of Hitler).

I went in thinking it will be good even if its propaganda from one side (I enjoy that anyway to see the perspectives from one side)....but was impressed it did not go down that route at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> @Nilgiri



The part from 2.50 onwards, such a haunting melody.

Really appreciated how the series had moments with no narration and just music as events were unfolding....like words can't describe it. A nice thoughtful touch.


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> The part from 2.50 onwards, such a haunting melody.
> 
> Really appreciated how the series had moments with no narration and just music as events were unfolding....like words can't describe it. A nice thoughtful touch.


My fav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> My fav



You ever watch this miniseries?:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1883092/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

I'd recommend it! Be sure to look out for this piece (by the great Liszt) which I re-discovered in there:






Apparently it was the official music of operation Barbarossa and would also accompany each broadcast by the Fuhrer to his country and troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Nilgiri said:


> Yah I was very impressed with the fair, neutral analysis they did overall. First bunch of episodes were "yep we got raped pretty hard by the germans" and there was no sugar coating....and neither did they diminish german performance in the rest of the war but stuck to cold hard facts about successes and mistakes (and overall strategic problems that Germans ended up going for mostly because of Hitler).
> 
> I went in thinking it will be good even if its propaganda from one side (I enjoy that anyway to see the perspectives from one side)....but was impressed it did not go down that route at all.


Could you please list all of these documentaries about WW1 And WW2. And if u can about Napoleonic wars too plz.
I have watched some but none of which u r talking about.
I would be extremely gratefull.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Time for some more Bismarck and Scharnhorst 

*Bismarck:*
Firing it's guns on Prince of Wales









*Scharnhorst:






*


Assailiant said:


> Could you please list all of these documentaries about WW1 And WW2. And if u can about Napoleonic wars too plz.
> I have watched some but none of which u r talking about.
> I would be extremely gratefull.










Check out the playlists of this channel too!


----------



## Nilgiri

Assailiant said:


> Could you please list all of these documentaries about WW1 And WW2. And if u can about Napoleonic wars too plz.
> I have watched some but none of which u r talking about.
> I would be extremely gratefull.



It is very long list and I myself have forgotten many specific names (from having watched over many many years).

Let me start you off with the absolute needed viewing (if you havent):

For world war 1: "The Great War" (1964)






For World war 2: "The World at War" (its series spiritual, emotional successor) and my all time gold standard (1973)






26 episodes each I believe (all on the playlists on youtube I have given)

I don't think I felt so heart-wrenched from any other TV documentary series as "the world at war" and I have not brought myself to watch it in total again. So watch at your discretion and always remember what war can really mean on the ground instead of in front of your screen!

Why I suggest these two above all is that they have much footage of interviews with actual people that fought in the wars.....for WW1 that is exceedingly rare now...and WW2 may not be many years left.

From these documentaries you can then tell me which parts/segments you are most intrigued by and then I can refer you to more specific ones that focus more on those subjects.

In a way these are both very well presented but detailed "menus" for you to pick your specific meal from.

@Vergennes @Taygibay @Joe Shearer @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy 

Your thoughts?

@waz can we sticky this thread please?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Nilgiri said:


> It is very long list and I myself have forgotten many specific names (from having watched over many many years).
> 
> Let me start you off with the absolute needed viewing (if you havent):
> 
> For world war 1: "The Great War" (1964)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For World war 2: "The World at War" (its series spiritual, emotional successor) and my all time gold standard (1973)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 episodes each I believe (all on the playlists on youtube I have given)
> 
> I don't think I felt so heart-wrenched from any other TV documentary series as "the world at war" and I have not brought myself to watch it in total again. So watch at your discretion and always remember what war can really mean on the ground instead of in front of your screen!
> 
> Why I suggest these two above all is that they have much footage of interviews with actual people that fought in the wars.....for WW1 that is exceedingly rare now...and WW2 may not be many years left.
> 
> From these documentaries you can then tell me which parts/segments you are most intrigued by and then I can refer you to more specific ones that focus more on those subjects.
> 
> In a way these are both very well presented but detailed "menus" for you to pick your specific meal from.
> 
> @Vergennes @Taygibay @Joe Shearer @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> @waz can we sticky this thread please?


I watched one entirely On Battle of Al Alamein (Dont remember its name) It was Biased towards British. Watched some on Eastern Front But these had some Historical inaccuracies. 
Other Than That I watched Documentries of Napoleonic Wars( Almost all of them Biased) Glorifying the Britsih thats why i asked as it would be nice to get an unbiased view. 
Secondly are there any Documentaries about British Campaign In Subcontinent. Anglo Myore, War of independence , Anglo Sikh Wars. Especially About Anglo Sikh Wars As I Am Chattah and we were Sikhs back then. Been to some of places where some of these Battles were fought. Unfortunately Most of these places are no more. So i would be grateful if u could help me out on this one too.



The Sandman said:


> Time for some more Bismarck and Scharnhorst
> 
> *Bismarck:*
> Firing it's guns on Prince of Wales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scharnhorst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the playlists of this channel too!


You Should Play Steel Ocean and Captain Bismark and Scharnhost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Assailiant said:


> I watched one entirely On Battle of Al Alamein (Dont remember its name) It was Biased towards British. Watched some on Eastern Front But these had some Historical inaccuracies.



The Russian one i posted earlier is very good for eastern front from beginning to end. I dont think there was one weak episode...quite rare.

The generals at war series was not bad (their format is interesting...focusing on the generals specific tactics and strategies)....here is their el-alamein one:






ROOOMMMMEEELLLL....one of my favourite generals ever 



Assailiant said:


> Other Than That I watched Documentries of Napoleonic Wars( Almost all of them Biased) Glorifying the Britsih thats why i asked as it would be nice to get an unbiased view.



For Napoleon I mostly read books I am afraid, I find the documentaries to be somewhat lacking overall.

But two that stuck out that I watched in the last few years were the PBS one:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvpFenv-nFqLhfAm1JjmcinYMFmMCp23v

(4 part series)

and also the one by history channel (esp since it really illustrated just how bad of a strategic mistake Spain was for Napoleon in the long run:






(6 episodes in total, you can search the other 5 if you like this 1st one)



Assailiant said:


> Secondly are there any Documentaries about British Campaign In Subcontinent. Anglo Myore, War of independence , Anglo Sikh Wars. Especially About Anglo Sikh Wars As I Am Chattah and we were Sikhs back then. Been to some of places where some of these Battles were fought. Unfortunately Most of these places are no more. So i would be grateful if u could help me out on this one too.



The documentaries I have come across are not that great and its often much better to pick up a book on the subject instead.

These subcontinent based wars do not have the same exposure as the rest in western media unfortunately (who have the best chance of making a properly funded and organised documentary series). Local desi media prefers movie and drama format instead....so not much luck on that front either.

Maybe with time as GDP improves in the area, there will be a good proper documentary on all of this either locally or externally as interest in subcontinent war history increases.


----------



## The Sandman

Assailiant said:


> You Should Play Steel Ocean and Captain Bismark and Scharnhost


Have you heard of World of Warships? it's an MMO they've recently introduced German Battleships in the game and i am thinking of grinding Ze Bismarck 


Nilgiri said:


> The generals at war series was not bad (their format is interesting...focusing on the generals specific tactics and strategies)....here is their el-alamein one:


Ah i have watched their doc on Battle of Stalingrad i like the way they represent battles but still imo nothing beats soviet storm in terms of music, CGI, and those movements they show on Map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Ah i have watched their doc on Battle of Stalingrad i like the way they represent battles but still imo nothing beats soviet storm in terms of music, CGI, and those movements they show on Map.



Yes Soviet Storm is the best eastern theatre documentary I think (I mean world at war episodes that focused on the eastern front were really excellent too but thats like comparing apples and oranges given the time periods and formats in question).

But there was no soviet storm around when generals at war came out (I remember when they first started appearing on history channel and absolutely enjoyed them for the most part - I was only a teenager and the whole concept of what they did was fresh and appealing to me).

So generals at war is still a worthy one I feel for people to watch overall if they havent seen it and check if they like that format

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Nilgiri said:


> Yes Soviet Storm is the best eastern theatre documentary I think (I mean world at war episodes that focused on the eastern front were really excellent too but thats like comparing apples and oranges given the time periods and formats in question).
> 
> But there was no soviet storm around when generals at war came out (I remember when they first started appearing on history channel and absolutely enjoyed them for the most part - I was only a teenager and the whole concept of what they did was fresh and appealing to me).
> 
> So generals at war is still a worthy one I feel for people to watch overall if they havent seen it and check if they like that format


True that mate and if any of yur relatives have been in the army read colonel le landings book of military 100 it consists of all influential leaders of all time and also read about the first crusade there is a book available in every **** book store the first crusade is quite interesting and for Napoleon read military 100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

The Sandman said:


> Have you heard of World of Warships? it's an MMO they've recently introduced German Battleships in the game and i am thinking of grinding Ze Bismarck
> 
> Ah i have watched their doc on Battle of Stalingrad i like the way they represent battles but still imo nothing beats soviet storm in terms of music, CGI, and those movements they show on Map.


Yes I have Played It ANd Believe me Its Pure Crap.
Steel Ocean is Far Far Better. Submarines are Playable and Far more Fun. They Are The Dread Of BattleShips and AirCraft carriers. So Far The Japenese Have More Ships Followed By British( After Recent Update they Got A whole New Addition BB line) Then AMericans, and Germans. There is France , Italy ANd China too but with 1 or 2 ships. They will add more in Time. 
Also We have Greater Control Over our Ships THAN WOW. Makes it more Realistic.
So Far British Excels With Battleships. Germans With Submarines. American And Japenese with Destroyers, Light Cruisers , Heavy Cruisers And Aircraft Carriers.
Germans Have No Destroyers. Hopefully they will add some.


----------



## Signalian

FERDINAND / ELEFANT

Looks like a SP-Arty Gun but its a TD armed with 88mm Gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mingle

Sarge said:


> FERDINAND / ELEFANT
> 
> Looks like a SP-Arty Gun but its a TD armed with 88mm Gun.
> View attachment 328681
> View attachment 328682
> View attachment 328683
> View attachment 328684
> View attachment 328685
> View attachment 328686


I think only 100 built .Army did not like it no practical use of this Gun .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Sarge said:


> FERDINAND / ELEFANT
> 
> Looks like a SP-Arty Gun but its a TD armed with 88mm Gun.
> View attachment 328681
> View attachment 328682
> View attachment 328683
> View attachment 328684
> View attachment 328685
> View attachment 328686


200mm of frontal armor and armed with a very powerful accurate gun but way too heavy and slow for blitzkrieg but still they knocked out over 400 something armored vehicles iirc and how many were produced 90? that still is an impressive number




Schwere Panzerjäger Abteilung 653




oh btw @Nilgiri our thread is finally sticky now thanks to waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> 200mm of frontal armor and armed with a very powerful accurate gun but way too heavy and slow for blitzkrieg but still they knocked out over 400 something armored vehicles iirc and how many were produced 90? that still is an impressive number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwere Panzerjäger Abteilung 653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw @Nilgiri our thread is finally sticky now thanks to waz



Knew he would pull through.....my favourite moderator in this whole forum @waz 

Here's the RPG's grand daddy:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

*Tirpitz
*
Tirpitz in Kafjord Altafjord 12th July, 1944




*Norway*
*



*

*Gneisenau*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

*Sd.Kfz.302 Goliath




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Sturmpanzer Bison Eastern Front 1942




Hummel Eastern front 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Something a little different but interesting nonetheless (a bit of a summary):






@Sarge @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Worth a watch when you got time to visualise the above a little bit:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Something a little different but interesting nonetheless (a bit of a summary):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sarge @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Viet


Good share  but that accent tho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Good share  but that accent tho



Old American and British accent follows in the videos posted above hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Panzer III Ausf L of the 7th Panzer Division Toulouse France 1942





Panzer IV Ausf F1 of the Panzergrenadier Division Grossdeutschland, Russia 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

@Nilgiri @The Sandman thanks guys for keeping the thread alive and @waz thanks for making the thread a sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

The Sandman said:


> Wehrmacht soldiers with MG34 Dimitrijewka Eastern Front July 1942


He's wearing the infantry assault badge, given only to those who engaged in hand-to-hand combat. This guy's a battle hardened veteran.






Nilgiri said:


>


That was some very intense footage. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> @Nilgiri @The Sandman thanks guys for keeping the thread alive and @waz thanks for making the thread a sticky.


No prob bro after all we're co creators of this thread  and yea @Nilgiri was the one with me the whole time  


Desert Fox said:


> He's wearing the infantry assault badge, given only to those who engaged in hand-to-hand combat. This guy's a battle hardened veteran.


Didn't knew that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> Yah I was very impressed with the fair, neutral analysis they did overall. First bunch of episodes were "yep we got raped pretty hard by the germans" and there was no sugar coating....and neither did they diminish german performance in the rest of the war but stuck to cold hard facts about successes and mistakes (and overall strategic problems that Germans ended up going for mostly because of Hitler).
> 
> I went in thinking it will be good even if its propaganda from one side (I enjoy that anyway to see the perspectives from one side)....but was impressed it did not go down that route at all.


After having read Victor Suvorov's _The Chief Culprit_ , that series appears to be full of Soviet/Russian propaganda (though not all of the content is). But still, it's a good series to view the war from the Soviet/Russian perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

I must admit this dude got some skiiiiiiilz  
@Nilgiri and you're banned again sigh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Army research

The Sandman said:


> I must admit this dude got some skiiiiiiilz
> @Nilgiri and you're banned again sigh


It's a Soviet tank not relevant but cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Army research said:


> It's a Soviet tank not relevant but cool


I know i know but yea as you said it was kinda cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

The Sandman said:


> I know i know but yea as you said it was kinda cool


KInda cool is the least one can say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Indians in Wehrmacht


















@The Sandman @LadyFinger @Desert Fox @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> Indians in Wehrmacht
> 
> View attachment 335325
> View attachment 335326
> View attachment 335327
> View attachment 335328
> View attachment 335329
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @LadyFinger @Desert Fox @Ulla



Woow never know about this ^^

Its Rommel who inspects them !

He seems to be happy with the indian race ^^ check his smile in the third picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Sarge said:


> Indians in Wehrmacht
> 
> View attachment 335325
> View attachment 335326
> View attachment 335327
> View attachment 335328
> View attachment 335329
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @LadyFinger @Desert Fox @Ulla


Why how who and when sir please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

Poor guys! Didn't know what they were fighting for. 
And one more thing, swastika has origins in our region, it is our thing. The Nazis stole it from here to give themselves a false sense of glory as in our lands it was considered to be a sign of social elite of the highest order.


Sarge said:


> Indians in Wehrmacht
> 
> View attachment 335325
> View attachment 335326
> View attachment 335327
> View attachment 335328
> View attachment 335329
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @LadyFinger @Desert Fox @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

LadyFinger said:


> Poor guys! Didn't know what they were fighting for.
> And one more thing, swastika has origins in our region, it is our thing. The Nazis stole it from here to give themselves a false sense of glory as in our lands it was considered to be a sign of social elite of the highest order.


Actually the Swastika can be found in different parts of the world where the original Aryan settlers migrated, including india, and brought the symbol with them. In other words the symbol was not originally native to the indian subcontinent. The Swastika is considered a sacred symbol in Odinism (ancient European paganism) representing the sun, thus it is more likely that Swastika was brought to india by the ancient ancestral relatives of modern day Nordic European.

The oldest Swastikas are found in what is today the area between Central Asia and Eastern Europe, the ancient homeland of the original Aryans who were the ancestors of modern Europeans.

http://www.ancient-origins.net/myths-legends/symbol-swastika-and-its-12000-year-old-history-001312

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hellfire

@Sarge 

I met a couple of German Sikhs back in 2000 in Moscow. They were the grandchildren of these Indians who joined the Wehrmacht ..... It was great interacting with them!



LadyFinger said:


> Poor guys! Didn't know what they were fighting for.
> And one more thing,* swastika has origins in our region,* it is our thing. The Nazis stole it from here to give themselves a false sense of glory as in our lands it was considered to be a sign of social elite of the highest order.



Nope it was not. It was central Asian origin supposedly. But another school of thought says deep south of Indian sub-continent, something which gets credence with discovery of townships dating to 8000BC and earlier near Chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hellfire said:


> @Sarge
> 
> I met a couple of German Sikhs back in 2000 in Moscow. They were the grandchildren of these Indians who joined the Wehrmacht ..... It was great interacting with them!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it was not. It was central Asian origin supposedly. But another school of thought says deep south of Indian sub-continent, something which gets credence with discovery of townships dating to 8000BC and earlier near Chennai


 
Why they did live in moscow ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Ulla said:


> Why they did live in moscow ?



Oh they had come for Language course at Pushkin Institute of Russian Languages. If you read about the Sikh contribution at Monte Casino it is quite impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

Kindly don't quote me again, I don't like talking to you and your bullshit.


hellfire said:


> Nope it was not. It was central Asian origin supposedly. But another school of thought says deep south of Indian sub-continent, something which gets credence with discovery of townships dating to 8000BC and earlier near Chennai


----------



## Hellfire

LadyFinger said:


> Kindly don't quote me again, I don't like talking to you and your bullshit.



Wow.

Done.


----------



## Signalian

Muslim members of the Waffen-SS 13th division at prayer during their training in Germany, 1943







@Ulla @Army research @LadyFinger @The Sandman @hellfire @Desert Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> Muslim members of the Waffen-SS 13th division at prayer during their training in Germany, 1943
> 
> View attachment 335401
> 
> 
> @Ulla @Army research @LadyFinger @The Sandman @hellfire @Desert Fox
> 
> View attachment 335402




Also called the:
*"13th Waffen Mountain Division of the SS Handschar"*

The Muslims Soldiers of the Osman Empire and the Wehrmacht have get their own mosque here in Berlin,from the german Kaiser a gift for the Osman Empire, my fathers grave is near this masjid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

hellfire said:


> @Sarge
> 
> I met a couple of German Sikhs back in 2000 in Moscow. They were the grandchildren of these Indians who joined the Wehrmacht ..... It was great interacting with them!



Too brief, need more info on them 



Ulla said:


> The Muslims Soldiers of the Osman Empire and the Wehrmacht have get their own mosque here in Berlin,from the german Kaiser a gift for the Osman Empire, my fathers grave is near this masjid.


Firstly, sorry to know about your dad.

I think these were bosnian muslims from WW2. The Ottoman empire was involved in WW1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> Too brief, need more info on them
> 
> 
> Firstly, sorry to know about your dad.
> 
> I think these were bosnian muslims from WW2. The Ottoman empire was involved in WW1.



Thank you dear, exactly I did mean the same !

I did have many Bosnian boys and girls in my class I know this people very well, very kinde folk, they believe absolut in their Religion/Islam, same way like the chechens !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Army research said:


> Why how who and when sir please


Sir, 
Infact, I would request you to do some research about this topic, keeping in view your relevant and eye-catching name  
Any input would be most welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ekhindustani

LadyFinger said:


> Poor guys! Didn't know what they were fighting for.
> And one more thing, swastika has origins in our region, it is our thing. The Nazis stole it from here to give themselves a false sense of glory as in our lands it was considered to be a sign of social elite of the highest order.


swastika was never a sign of the elite its just an auspicious sign.


----------



## LadyFinger

Its a beautiful sign indeed, whatever it is. I read it signified either a round or the sun that meant the ruler in that culture.


ekhindustani said:


> swastika was never a sign of the elite its just an auspicious sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Woah guys relax no need to fight here just enjoy the thread people  and nice to see you here @hellfire  too bad our m8 is banned  again

Wehrmacht Pioneer Troops In Action with Flammenwerfer 





Observer in a trench on the Eastern front 1942





Soldiers with MG 34 1941




Eastern front 1941 




@Sarge @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

The Sandman said:


> Woah guys relax no need to fight here just enjoy the thread people  and nice to see you here @hellfire  too bad our m8 is banned  again
> 
> Wehrmacht Pioneer Troops In Action with Flammenwerfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Observer in a trench on the Eastern front 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers with MG 34 1941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern front 1941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sarge @Ulla



MG-34 was replaced mostly by MG-42 ......which evolved into MG-3...used by Pak Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Sarge said:


> MG-34 was replaced mostly by MG-42 ......which evolved into MG-3...used by Pak Army


wow i must say you're very well informed guy i knew about MG3 that it is evolved from Hitler's buzzsaw but didn't knew we used it thanks for the info.  we even manufacture it under license damn...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

@Sarge Unfortunately it was a long time back and I don't have any more information than the fact that these guys' ancestors were POWs taken in North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

hellfire said:


> @Sarge Unfortunately it was a long time back and I don't have any more information than the fact that these guys' ancestors were POWs taken in North Africa.



Ok thanks.

Off topic, why is Nilgiri banned? i cant access your profile page to ask u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

@Ulla @Sarge @The Sandman

Starting @01:29 in the vid those men with swords
and horses are actually Russian Cossacks of the Wehrmacht in the Balkans.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

@Sarge @hellfire @Ulla 
a bit off topic sarge you asked me about my fav cars basically every German car  but if i have to choose even one it would be Audi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Desert Fox said:


> @Ulla @Sarge @The Sandman
> 
> Starting @01:29 in the vid those men with swords
> and horses are actually Russian Cossacks of the Wehrmacht in the Balkans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




The sword dance is that a osman military culture or does it come from the arabs ?

So at 2:28 the german Officers are praying together with Muslims ! Nice harmony, which does not exist anymore in this days !



The Sandman said:


> @Sarge @hellfire @Ulla
> a bit off topic sarge you asked me about my fav cars basically every German car  but if i have to choose even one it would be Audi.




Mg-42 MP-Machine pistole, grenades, Karabiner !

When I see this WW2 Wehrmacht pictures I am remembering things like *Gefecht der verbundenen Waffen- Combined arms is an approach to warfare which seeks to integrate different combat arms of a military to achieve mutually complementary effects.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Ulla said:


> Mg-42 MP-Machine pistole, grenades, Karabiner !


Forgot to add this isn't some Hollywood movie still it's a real life pic.  @Nilgiri comeback already

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

The Sandman said:


> Forgot to add this isn't some Hollywood movie still it's a real life pic.  @Nilgiri comeback already




Take a enemy MG-Nest with few Hand grenades and storm it with your Machinenpistole, while the MG-3 and Karabiner in your back gives your fire support:

May be you want enjoy that here ?:

*Stalingrad : Battle Outside The Factory (HQ) *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

I don't know if posted elsewhere. But am in love with this song 








A tribute, worthy till the end!

I admire Wehrmacht for its professionalism irrespective of its politics.

@The Sandman @Sarge @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

The Sandman said:


> @Sarge @hellfire @Ulla
> a bit off topic sarge you asked me about my fav cars basically every German car  but if i have to choose even one it would be Audi.





hellfire said:


> I don't know if posted elsewhere. But am in love with this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tribute, worthy till the end!
> 
> I admire Wehrmacht for its professionalism irrespective of its politics.
> 
> @The Sandman @Sarge @Ulla



with the likes of Guederian and Rommel, gotta admire them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hellfire said:


> I don't know if posted elsewhere. But am in love with this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tribute, worthy till the end!
> 
> I admire Wehrmacht for its professionalism irrespective of its politics.
> 
> @The Sandman @Sarge @Ulla



do you understand the song ?

haha the Band is called die Ärzte, they have made also good songs about womans, the titel of the song is "sometimes woman like to be punished/want a clap on the ***" ^^


----------



## Hellfire

Ulla said:


> do you understand the song ?
> 
> haha the Band is called die Ärzte, they have made also good songs about womans, the titel of the song is "sometimes woman like to be punished/want a clap on the ***" ^^



Nah I don't understand German, that is my task whereof Oct, to be B2 Certified in next 18 months if all goes fine. Russian am fluent in.

Thanks for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

hellfire said:


> Nah I don't understand German, that is my task whereof Oct, to be B2 Certified in next 18 months if all goes fine. Russian am fluent in.
> 
> Thanks for that



you are welcome

Will you visit germany ?


----------



## Hellfire

Ulla said:


> you are welcome
> 
> Will you visit germany ?




No idea. Am in a transition phase right now. Maybe someday. You are settled there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> I must admit this dude got some skiiiiiiilz
> @Nilgiri and you're banned again sigh



They (or probably just one mod whoever it is) are not even saying why now ...so I have literally no idea of why where and what (compared to before when I would get an inbox message regarding whatever violation/reason it was). This has happened last few times to be honest. *Shrug*

I am most likely withdrawing mostly from this forum as a result (since whichever mod with axe to grind with me remains unknown)...I will only be posting now and then on select threads like this one....or if people directly ask me for comment on something.

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @waz @Levina @django @RAMPAGE @hellfire @ranjeet @Gibbs and all my other friends. I will be around but not so frequently.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## waz

Nilgiri said:


> They (or probably just one mod whoever it is) are not even saying why now ...so I have literally no idea of why where and what (compared to before when I would get an inbox message regarding whatever violation/reason it was). This has happened last few times to be honest. *Shrug*
> 
> I am most likely withdrawing mostly from this forum as a result (since whichever mod with axe to grind with me remains unknown)...I will only be posting now and then on select threads like this one....or if people directly ask me for comment on something.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @waz @Levina @django @RAMPAGE @hellfire @ranjeet @Gibbs and all my other friends. I will be around but not so frequently.



What happened dude?


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> They (or probably just one mod whoever it is) are not even saying why now ...so I have literally no idea of why where and what (compared to before when I would get an inbox message regarding whatever violation/reason it was). This has happened last few times to be honest. *Shrug*
> 
> I am most likely withdrawing mostly from this forum as a result (since whichever mod with axe to grind with me remains unknown)...I will only be posting now and then on select threads like this one....or if people directly ask me for comment on something.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @waz @Levina @django @RAMPAGE @hellfire @ranjeet @Gibbs and all my other friends. I will be around but not so frequently.


You can ask waz or @WAJsal who is it? and yea nice to see you back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> They (or probably just one mod whoever it is) are not even saying why now ...so I have literally no idea of why where and what (compared to before when I would get an inbox message regarding whatever violation/reason it was). This has happened last few times to be honest. *Shrug*
> 
> I am most likely withdrawing mostly from this forum as a result (since whichever mod with axe to grind with me remains unknown)...I will only be posting now and then on select threads like this one....or if people directly ask me for comment on something.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @waz @Levina @django @RAMPAGE @hellfire @ranjeet @Gibbs and all my other friends. I will be around but not so frequently.


Good to see you back bro and do please stick around as you are an asset to this forum, very few have comparable knowledge to your good-self when it comes to technical matters amongst many other subjects.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

waz said:


> What happened dude?



Got banned for a week...no idea why or by who.

Happened the last cpl times too I think.

Anyways I am going to take it easy here on out....I will still enjoy reading what you guys post etc....and respond only when I have proper information to give or an opinion is directly requested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> Got banned for a week...no idea why or by who.
> 
> Happened the last cpl times too I think.
> 
> Anyways I am going to take it easy here on out....I will still enjoy reading what you guys post etc....and respond only when I have proper information to give or an opinion is directly requested.


Me and @The Sandman @Zibago will try to investigate bro.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Anyways I am going to take it easy here on out....I will still enjoy reading what you guys post etc....and respond only when I have proper information to give or an opinion is directly requested.


Ok but never leave this and that tharki thread  @django 
P.S hope to see you back to posting like before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> Ok but never leave this and that tharki thread  @django
> P.S hope to see you back to posting like before.


Amen to that.KUdos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

Nice to see you back!


Nilgiri said:


> Got banned for a week...no idea why or by who.


Have a word with @WAJsal @Oscar or @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

anant_s said:


> Nice to see you back!
> 
> Have a word with @WAJsal @Oscar or @WebMaster




@Nilgiri stay off BD threads. You posted a comment in your signature, maybe that was the reason? Something in real someone?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

hellfire said:


> @Nilgiri stay off BD threads. You posted a comment in your signature, maybe that was the reason? Something in real someone?



Well it had been up there for a while and is still up there now...and I got no warning or infringement thing for it.


----------



## Hellfire

Nilgiri said:


> Well it had been up there for a while and is still up there now...and I got no warning or infringement thing for it.



maybe ... change it


----------



## Gibbs

Nilgiri said:


> They (or probably just one mod whoever it is) are not even saying why now ...so I have literally no idea of why where and what (compared to before when I would get an inbox message regarding whatever violation/reason it was). This has happened last few times to be honest. *Shrug*
> 
> I am most likely withdrawing mostly from this forum as a result (since whichever mod with axe to grind with me remains unknown)...I will only be posting now and then on select threads like this one....or if people directly ask me for comment on something.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @waz @Levina @django @RAMPAGE @hellfire @ranjeet @Gibbs and all my other friends. I will be around but not so frequently.



Damn shame brah.. I've seen far more worse transgressions being let off.. You are one the few posters here that adds value to discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

@Nilgiri @Sarge @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

The Sandman said:


> @Nilgiri @Sarge @Ulla



Born to fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

@Nilgiri same here bro. That's why I haven't been that active on this forum like I used to. I only frequent select few threads and post now and then even on those threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

28 cm schwere Bruno railway gun France





@Sarge @Nilgiri @Ulla why you guys are so quite here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

15 cm sFH 13/1 (Sf) auf Geschuetzwagen Lorraine Schlepper (f) (Artillery basically)




@Nilgiri @Sarge how's my new DP?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> 15 cm sFH 13/1 (Sf) auf Geschuetzwagen Lorraine Schlepper (f) (Artillery basically)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Sarge how's my new DP?



I approve of the DP. What action is it from? Kursk?

Would be a darn superweapon if it could actually fire at that rate and sustain it too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> I approve of the DP. What action is it from? Kursk?


Maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Ulla said:


> The sword dance is that a osman military culture or does it come from the arabs ?
> 
> So at 2:28 the german Officers are praying together with Muslims ! Nice harmony, which does not exist anymore in this days !


The Sword Dance was by Russian Cossacks of the Wehrmacht who were deployed in the Balkans to fight Communist partisans. Cossacks are Orthodox Christians. Nothing to do with the Ottoman Empire (not sure why the creator of that video included them with the Bosnians though, even i was confused at first).

*Russian Cossacks In The Wehrmacht *
*(Feared Horsemen of The Steppes):*






































*
Russian Cossacks Today:*






@flamer84 @Vergennes @hellfire @The Sandman @Nilgiri​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

hellfire said:


> I don't know if posted elsewhere. But am in love with this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tribute, worthy till the end!
> 
> I admire Wehrmacht for its professionalism irrespective of its politics.
> 
> @The Sandman @Sarge @Ulla


Yeah Sleipnir, they're one of my favorite German bands. I think most of their songs are mostly about WW2:












@Nilgiri @The Sandman @hellfire @Ulla​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Fw200 C-3/U2 code SG+KS in flight





Focke Wulf Fw200 C-3 of KG40, engine check

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ali_raza

The Sandman said:


> Fw200 C-3/U2 code SG+KS in flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focke Wulf Fw200 C-3 of KG40, engine check


germans are real leaders in engineering be it military or civil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

*Wehrmacht IN COMBAT - RARE WW2 FOOTAGE AMAZING VIDEO goes under skin !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Ulla said:


> *Wehrmacht IN COMBAT - RARE WW2 FOOTAGE AMAZING VIDEO goes under skin !*



I remember when this was shown in history channel/discovery channel (can't remember which) as "WW2 in colour" series. Absolutely fascinating stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Nilgiri said:


> I approve of the DP. What action is it from? Kursk?
> 
> Would be a darn superweapon if it could actually fire at that rate and sustain it too


It was unless in battlefield very few been built on cheese built by Porsche

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

mingle said:


> It was unless in battlefield very few been built on cheese built by Porsche



Tiger-II (with Porsche turret) yes was quite the princess on wheels.

But Tiger-I was quite the phenomenal tank. Yes it was somewhat over-engineered for what Germany required at the time (given the resource and labour constraints even with miracleman Speer)....but its on the field performance made up for it and the Germans developed many tactics and even strategies for its use given its limited number.

Chess would after all be quite a boring game with more than one queen per side.






Also I would like to correct you in that the Tiger tank was essentially the Henschel design and production. Porsche transmission on its candidate was deemed too unreliable (it apparently failed right in front of Hitlers personal viewing). The Porsche turret would be used in Tiger II.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Nilgiri said:


> Tiger-II (with Porsche turret) yes was quite the princess on wheels.
> 
> But Tiger-I was quite the phenomenal tank. Yes it was somewhat over-engineered for what Germany required at the time (given the resource and labour constraints even with miracleman Speer)....but its on the field performance made up for it and the Germans developed many tactics and even strategies for its use given its limited number.
> 
> Chess would after all be quite a boring game with more than one queen per side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I would like to correct you in that the Tiger tank was essentially the Henschel design and production. Porsche transmission on its candidate was deemed too unreliable (it apparently failed right in front of Hitlers personal viewing). The Porsche turret would be used in Tiger II.




woow also epic music, pakistan and indian Armys should also learn to march to such sound and not this crapp british pipe shitt !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ulla said:


> british british pipe shitt !!!!


Seriously man i also kinda hate that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

The Sandman said:


> Seriously man i also kinda hate that



even some classical war drum beats are better than our pipe bands, I mean for a war atmosphare, nothing against the band ^^ itself.

Check that out:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Ulla said:


> woow also epic music, pakistan and indian Armys should also learn to march to such sound and not this crapp british pipe shitt !!!!



Yes I was plenty surprised by the music choice.

The name (of 1st one) is "Battle of Kings" if you are interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Nilgiri said:


> Yes I was plenty surprised by the music choice.
> 
> The name (of 1st one) is "Battle of the Kings" if you are interested.




Thx wanted ask you that also !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> woow also epic music, pakistan and indian Armys should also learn to march to such sound and not this crapp british pipe shitt !!!!



The pipes are actually Scotish and ironically Pak is also one of the biggest pipe manufacturers in the world ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Ulla said:


> Thx wanted ask you that also !



Composer name is Per Kiilstofte.

You can find his and other such similar theme music by other people at this channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/PaponeMusic/featured

"two steps from hell" band is probably the most famous kind of theme music out there right now (a lot is used in hollywood movies these days for general inspiring theme):






You can look up their channel and other videos as you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Mistel Fw190 + Ju88 590153 Merseburg Germany






Mistel in gun camera over Belgium

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Mistel Bf109 + Ju88 in gun camera





Mistel aircrafts in Bernburg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

340 mm L/60 Bourgoin french railway gun





400 mm St. Chamond Mle 1915 1916 french railway howitzer




Nilgiri bro again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

*15 cm sFH 13/1 (Sf) auf Geschuetzwagen Lorraine Schlepper (f)*
*



*

*Grille Ausf. H German self propelled artillery




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Adding this article to this thread so all previous participants get a tag (hopefully)....but I found it a really interesting read with some implications for todays airforces too:

http://voxeu.org/article/how-status-competition-killed-german-wwii-fighter-pilots

@The Sandman @Desert Fox @Sarge

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> Adding this article to this thread so all previous participants get a tag (hopefully)....but I found it a really interesting read with some implications for todays airforces too:
> 
> http://voxeu.org/article/how-status-competition-killed-german-wwii-fighter-pilots
> 
> @The Sandman @Desert Fox @Sarge


Thanks for the tag man. Interesting read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Ju-88 aka Shnell bomber.

*Junkers Ju 88 of KG26*
*



*

*



*

*Junkers Ju 88 of KG 3*




*Ju 88 in Briansk Russia*




What a sexy bomber.
@Nilgiri bro  hi and how are you?
@Sarge @Psychic @member.exe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> @Nilgiri bro  hi and how are you?



Fine bud. Hope you are well too.



The Sandman said:


> What a sexy bomber.



Aesthetically yes. Operationally the 88 was a gem at its role too (fighter/bomber). 

But Germans never mass produced and operated a reliable heavy strategic bomber. They got into the USSR conflict early, got stuck and sapped (as we all know) and never had the resources to commit to this program (_Amerika_ bomber etc)....and their medium and light bombers just couldn't do the job in the end...especially not with their factories and airstrips getting blown up during the middle and end of the war.

The He - 177 doesnt count either, it just was not a reliable platform and had too many constraints in its operation from what I remember. There's a very important reason I count only bombers with 4 engines or more back then as truly heavy and reliable .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Fine bud. Hope you are well too.


All well here too.


Nilgiri said:


> I count only bombers with 4 engines or more back then as truly heavy and reliable .


But wait HE-111 was a bomber and a good one too :p 


Nilgiri said:


> Aesthetically yes. Operationally the 88 was a gem at its role too (fighter/bomber).


Yep we can also call it a heavy fighter/dive bomber they used these in sooo many different roles.


Nilgiri said:


> The He - 177 doesnt count either, it just was not a reliable platform and had too many constraints in its operation from what I remember.


Yea i have read about it too it had many technical problems.


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> But wait HE-111 was a bomber and a good one too :p



I'm talking only heavy bombers bud (crucial in longer wars and sustained campaigns). Medium and light bombers were well represented in the luftwaffe, esp at its prime...Londoners and Brits faced their unadulterated wrath for a good 2 years.

Problem with medium and light bombers long term (no matter how good at their intended role they may be) is they dont carry the self-protection armament to defend themselves even in massive air convoys from an adversary that you havent knocked out in 1 - 2 years (and thus will have a sizeable airforce with fighters etc..)...and neither do they carry the payload that packs enough punch per aircraft so that accuracy in honestly vicious air warfare situations becomes less important.

Thats why the Germans operationally (and then physically) literally ran out of bombers starting half way through the war.

They couldnt bomb Stalingrad's enemy logistics and concentrations effectively at all (given no heavy bombers and med/light bombers simply suffered terrible attrition rates) ...to back up that massive army they commited there...and their own supply lines were made exposed and tenuous by the soviets with time as a result. When in doubt, you always want to bomb the hell out of your enemy when you have committed that much to something....and the wehrmacht simply couldnt. Or I guess don't overextend beyond what your airforce can deliver (and give more time and thus resources for them so they can eventually do so), but I guess hindsight is 20/20. Hitler started barbarossa at least 1 year too early in my opinion. Several components were lacking for long term war (esp heavy bombers), but he had a gut feeling and gambled that he could finish russia quickly. Simply didn't work out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

*MG 34 with optical scope*






*Street Fighting in Kovno 1941 Unternehmen Barbarossa*





*Wehrmacht troops Italy*
*



*

*Fallschirmjager *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

I'm officially jealous:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Sandman

*28 cm schwere Bruno railway gun *





*274 mm Mle 1917 Railway gun France*





*280 mm railway gun*





*24 cm Kanone (E) L/35 “Theodor Bruno” *






Nilgiri said:


> I'm officially jealous:


That sound tho... <3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Don't know if it's correct thread or not but you guys need to read this.





@django @Nilgiri @Signalian @Desert Fox
and what an awesome website it is! 
https://cdnc.ucr.edu/cgi-bin/cdnc?a=d&d=MT19410623&e=-------en--20--1--txt-txIN--------1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Don't know if it's correct thread or not but you guys need to read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @Nilgiri @Signalian @Desert Fox
> and what an awesome website it is!
> https://cdnc.ucr.edu/cgi-bin/cdnc?a=d&d=MT19410623&e=-------en--20--1--txt-txIN--------1



Also reported here:

http://archives.chicagotribune.com/.../german-soldier-leaves-bunker-after-six-years

Take it with a pinch of salt of course given I have come across many reports from that era. The information chains were not great sometimes.

But yeah this is a great website....I really love reading old newspapers....what time portals they are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Take it with a pinch of salt of course given I have come across many reports from that era. The information chains were not great sometimes.


It's actually kinda hard to believe this.


Nilgiri said:


> But yeah this is a great website....I really love reading old newspapers....what time portals they are!


Yea i agree man now i am reading newspapers from 1863 because of civil war this is actually getting interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> Also reported here:
> 
> http://archives.chicagotribune.com/.../german-soldier-leaves-bunker-after-six-years
> 
> Take it with a pinch of salt of course given I have come across many reports from that era. The information chains were not great sometimes.
> 
> But yeah this is a great website....I really love reading old newspapers....what time portals they are!


That is a great DP, from " A few dollars more" if I can recall it is from the scene where the "man with no name" is watching over the final duel between Col Mortimer and Indio,,,,and great tune to go with it.Kudos bhai.

If that German story is indeed true, let us hope he made it home safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

django said:


> That is a great DP, from " A few dollars more" if I can recall it is from the scene where the "man with no name" is watching over the final duel between Col Mortimer and Indio,,,,and great tune to go with it.Kudos bhai.



Yeah I think this ones a keeper. I recently watched the trilogy again (gf and cpl friends hadnt seen it ever....and I had to correct that). I forgot just how dark few dollars more was compared to the other two.

And yes Ennio Morricone's music is really out of the world hehe.... I certainly feel like Manco at various moments in this forum heh.



django said:


> If that German story is indeed true, let us hope he made it home safely.



Yup, he was apparently treated for blindness and scurvy and returned to Germany. If it was a big enough food bunker, the story is quite believable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah I think this ones a keeper. I recently watched the trilogy again (gf and cpl friends hadnt seen it ever....and I had to correct that). I forgot just how dark few dollars more was compared to the other two.
> 
> And yes Ennio Morricone's music is really out of the world hehe.... I certainly feel like Manco at various moments in this forum heh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he was apparently treated for blindness and scurvy and returned to Germany. If it was a big enough food bunker, the story is quite believable.


For me the good , the bad and the ugly was "numbeo uno".Kudos
Let us hope he regained his sight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

The Sandman said:


> Don't know if it's correct thread or not but you guys need to read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @Nilgiri @Signalian @Desert Fox
> and what an awesome website it is!
> https://cdnc.ucr.edu/cgi-bin/cdnc?a=d&d=MT19410623&e=-------en--20--1--txt-txIN--------1


Damn. Too bad he ended up on the Communist side. After his treatment they probably sent him to the GULAG to serve his term for taking part in "Nazi war of aggression" against the "Workers Paradise".

@Psychic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Desert Fox said:


> Damn. Too bad he ended up on the Communist side. After his treatment they probably sent him to the GULAG to serve his term for taking part in "Nazi war of aggression" against the "Workers Paradise".
> 
> @Psychic


Siberia - forward.....marsch!


----------



## chauvunist

It's great movie about prison escape of a German soldier from soviets siberia labour camp..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

chauvunist said:


> It's great movie about prison escape of a German soldier from soviets siberia labour camp..



Reminds me of the movie "The Way Back" though that took place during WW2 (again a gulag escape , but this time a troupe of various people of various backgrounds escaping south towards British India).

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1023114/

Both are based on real life stories:

As far as my feet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_Rost

The way back: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sławomir_Rawicz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

As World War Two comes to an end, a group of German POWs, boys rather than men, are captured by the Danish army and forced to engage in a deadly task – to defuse and clear land mines from the Danish coastline. With little or no training, the boys soon discover that the war is far from over. Inspired by real events, LAND OF MINE exposes the untold story of one tragic moment in post-war history. @Nilgiri @Desert Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

Nilgiri said:


> Reminds me of the movie "The Way Back" though that took place during WW2 (again a gulag escape , but this time a troupe of various people of various backgrounds escaping south towards British India).
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1023114/
> 
> Both are based on real life stories:
> 
> As far as my feet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_Rost
> 
> The way back: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sławomir_Rawicz



Yeah a great movie...watched it back in 2011..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Psychic said:


> As World War Two comes to an end, a group of German POWs, boys rather than men, are captured by the Danish army and forced to engage in a deadly task – to defuse and clear land mines from the Danish coastline. With little or no training, the boys soon discover that the war is far from over. Inspired by real events, LAND OF MINE exposes the untold story of one tragic moment in post-war history. @Nilgiri @Desert Fox


Thanks for the tag. And great find. It's great to see that they are finally making films sympathetic to the plight of German POW's (at least from what it looks like from the trailer).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Some love for one of my fav fighter <3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Nilgiri said:


> I'm officially jealous:



Pakistan Army:

MG-3- a la MG-42

G-3- a la Karabiner

Type-56 Sub Machine Gun- a la MP-40

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Ulla said:


> Pakistan Army:
> 
> MG-3- a la MG-42
> 
> G-3- a la Karabiner
> 
> Type-56 Sub Machine Gun- a la MP-40



You will find a lot of heritage in many designs around the world from the WW2 wehrmacht. Germany had almost 50 years of unparalleled chemical/materials know how before WW2 started.

I went to my doctoral advisor house a few times...in his (quite large) study when you go back to the fundamental chemicals/materials research handbooks pre-WW2....a good 60 - 70% of them are in German  ...and good proportion of the rest are translations of german sources. One day when I got enough time I will try give a long detailed post on german RnD back in that period....it was truly quite phenomenal. They didn't want to compete with British and French in the airy-fairy theory realm....they focused on the nitty-gritty side of it....and it showed.

@Signalian @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Psychic et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> I will try give a long detailed post on german RnD back in that period....it was truly quite phenomenal.


Will wait for it!


Nilgiri said:


> They didn't want to compete with British and French in the airy-fairy theory realm....they focused on the nitty-gritty side of it....and it showed.


There's a reason why i really admire that country so much they really have/had a lot of geniuses!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

6th Panzer Division

1st light brigade was established in 1937 in imitation of French _Division Légère Mécanique_. It was to be used as reconnaissance unit. In 1938 it became 1st light division when it received 11th tank regiment. It was received Czech tanks it participated in Invasion of Poland after which in October 1939 it was reorganized as the 6th Panzer Division. In June 1941 it had 239 tanks it was under the Army group north during the invasion of SU. It was nearly decimated in 1941 when Soviets launched counter offensive in dec it was sent back to France for rebuilding where it was equipped with modern tanks. It's last battle was defending Vienna after which it surrendered to US forces.






*1941 June Russia*





*During Battle of Kursk *






*Panzer IV of 6th Panzer Division 1940*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Armored Trains
*Panzerzug BP42 with Panzer 38t eastern front*





*Captured soviet armoured steam locomotive*





*German armoured train panzerzug typ BP42 1943*





*Panzerzug typ BP42 artillerie und flakwagen 2cm Vierlings Flak eastern front 1943*





Guys i wanted to share a movie with you people too
The Kings Choice download it.https://fmovies.is/film/the-kings-choice.jvkj8
It's a Norwegian movie i have watched it's trailer and it's looking good you can download the subs here.

@Nilgiri @Psychic @Desert Fox @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeGenD

mb444 said:


> This thread is an absolute disgrace.... These German scums are responsible for the murders of millions of civilians across the world. The so called victories came only in the beginning when the allies were unprepared. The moment these aholes faced well equipped opposition when folded..... It is a shame these racist scums were not nuked to oblivion.....


And what do you have to say about British colonization efforts?

Look at UK and Germany today - mere shadows of their former-self and sissified Feminist states. People admire and crave "power" - not Feminist sissies. 

I hope Germany rediscovers its nationalism one day - not to orchestrate a World War but to become a powerful nationalistic state with independent thought and political projections. They need to get rid of Angela Merkel types first.

From a strictly neutral perspective, Wehrmacht is one of the finest war-machines ever witnessed in the history of mankind. And this forum is the right platform to discuss military forces of any state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

The Sandman said:


> Armored Trains
> *Panzerzug BP42 with Panzer 38t eastern front*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Captured soviet armoured steam locomotive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *German armoured train panzerzug typ BP42 1943*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panzerzug typ BP42 artillerie und flakwagen 2cm Vierlings Flak eastern front 1943*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i wanted to share a movie with you people too
> The Kings Choice download it.
> It's a Norwegian movie i have watched it's trailer and it's looking good you can download the subs here.
> 
> @Nilgiri @Psychic @Desert Fox @Ulla


 We need also such armoured and armed trains in Baluchistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ulla said:


> We need also such armoured and armed trains in Baluchistan !


So true!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

LeGenD said:


> I hope Germany rediscovers its nationalism one day - not to orchestrate a World War but to become a powerful nationalistic state with independent thought and political projections. They need to get rid of Angela Merkel types first.



Don't hold your breath. They have institutionalised and deep set cuckery now (at a constitutional level well past sense and reason). I have lost hope in Germany to redeem itself....they will forever be a staunchly politically correct, virtue signalling, socialism inclined country because of the force feeding of nationalism, self-identity = BAD since WW2....(quite in contrast to Japan their ally in that war it must be said)...and its set in really badly. You know its bad when Merkel is actually the least bad choice in Germany (w.r.t identity preservation, fundamental economics and higher concepts like genuine virtue promotion). They will succumb to this eventually and it will be a sobering lesson for Europe when it happens....only then Germany may re-establish itself potentially.

In Europe I hold hope in this regard more for Poland, Hungary, Eastern Europe more generally (who physically know what its like to live under identity-stripped socialism)...and the potential in France, UK and Italy to hopefully get some momentum here too. Germany and the nordics are too far gone now (though Finland may be somewhat saveable according to a good Finnish friend of mine - again they had their encounters with soviet domination/control).

@Desert Fox @ValerioAurelius

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Nilgiri said:


> Don't hold your breath. They have institutionalised and deep set cuckery now (at a constitutional level well past sense and reason). I have lost hope in Germany to redeem itself....they will forever be a staunchly politically correct, virtue signalling, socialism inclined country because of the force feeding of nationalism, self-identity = BAD since WW2....(quite in contrast to Japan their ally in that war it must be said)...and its set in really badly. You know its bad when Merkel is actually the least bad choice in Germany (w.r.t identity preservation, fundamental economics and higher concepts like genuine virtue promotion). They will succumb to this eventually and it will be a sobering lesson for Europe when it happens....only then Germany may re-establish itself potentially.
> 
> In Europe I hold hope in this regard more for Poland, Hungary, Eastern Europe more generally (who physically know what its like to live under identity-stripped socialism)...and the potential in France, UK and Italy to hopefully get some momentum here too. Germany and the nordics are too far gone now (though Finland may be somewhat saveable according to a good Finnish friend of mine - again they had their encounters with soviet domination/control).
> 
> @Desert Fox @ValerioAurelius



I guess you never stepped a feet into eastern Germany .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> Don't hold your breath. They have institutionalised and deep set cuckery now (at a constitutional level well past sense and reason). I have lost hope in Germany to redeem itself....they will forever be a staunchly politically correct, virtue signalling, socialism inclined country because of the force feeding of nationalism, self-identity = BAD since WW2....(quite in contrast to Japan their ally in that war it must be said)...and its set in really badly. You know its bad when Merkel is actually the least bad choice in Germany (w.r.t identity preservation, fundamental economics and higher concepts like genuine virtue promotion). They will succumb to this eventually and it will be a sobering lesson for Europe when it happens....only then Germany may re-establish itself potentially.
> 
> In Europe I hold hope in this regard more for Poland, Hungary, Eastern Europe more generally (who physically know what its like to live under identity-stripped socialism)...and the potential in France, UK and Italy to hopefully get some momentum here too. Germany and the nordics are too far gone now (though Finland may be somewhat saveable according to a good Finnish friend of mine - again they had their encounters with soviet domination/control).
> 
> @Desert Fox @ValerioAurelius


As much as I wish for none of that to be true, it is the reality today. I've never been to Germany myself but from what I have heard from others Germany today is one of the most cucked nations in the world, the other being Sweden. Their greatest mistake was that they lost the war IMHO.

Sweden on the other hand I'm not sure what's up with them. At least in Germany's case it was the De-Nazification program and the war guilt propaganda pushed by a certain influential group of people to collectively punish and destroy Germany (Morgenthau Plan). But Sweden was never a part of the Axis yet they are ahead of Germany in the cucked department.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ValerioAurelius said:


> I guess you never stepped a feet into eastern Germany .



Eastern Germany has some hope for sure (again because they were forcibly part of Eastern Europe phenomenon I am talking about)....but they need to be made separate again for it to really matter, because quite simply they are dominated politically and economically in the current union...and they are getting wore down over time (no real sustained and continued renewal of cultural ideology among younger folk like that found in Poland).

And you are correct I have never been to former East Germany, except their part in Berlin I guess...only really went to cpl other places in Germany, all in the western part. But I base analysis of East Germany from what I have heard from others that have been more around there and have more "Polish" style kind of thinking.



Desert Fox said:


> Sweden on the other hand I'm not sure what's up with them. At least in Germany's case it was the De-Nazification program and the war guilt propaganda pushed by a certain influential group of people to collectively punish and destroy Germany (Morgenthau Plan). But Sweden was never a part of the Axis yet they are ahead of Germany in the cucked department.



Sweden the way I see it is their absolute committal to neutrality and deep seated inferiority complex vis a vis Russia among their elite. Whatever Russia is projecting at current time, Sweden generally tries to be the opposite ever since they lost East Sweden (Finland) to Russia....esp contrasting to how they perceived themselves since Gustav Adolphus made Sweden quite a power in Europe (ring any bells for Germany in slightly different time scale?). It is this kind of shock and dissonance that seems to break apart the will of a country's crucial identity in Europe it seems for about a vulnerable block of 100+ years (other parallels I can think of is dying period of Western Roman empire and also england after norman conquest)....and now its mixed with a far larger globalist/leftism force that makes it quite a sapping thing to deal with now (fight back, re-establish etc).

This inability to think and identify for themselves and culturally stay stoic means a big backdoor also opened in cold war and post cold war for this socialist nordic thought to permeate well past economics (accelerated by US and NATO shouldering massive amount of security logistics spending the nordics piggyback off to help finance their internal socialism).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Rare Afrika Corp camel footage with a German classic





@Psychic @The Sandman @Nilgiri



Nilgiri said:


> You will find a lot of heritage in many designs around the world from the WW2 wehrmacht. Germany had almost 50 years of unparalleled chemical/materials know how before WW2 started.
> 
> I went to my doctoral advisor house a few times...in his (quite large) study when you go back to the fundamental chemicals/materials research handbooks pre-WW2....a good 60 - 70% of them are in German  ...and good proportion of the rest are translations of german sources. One day when I got enough time I will try give a long detailed post on german RnD back in that period....it was truly quite phenomenal. They didn't want to compete with British and French in the airy-fairy theory realm....they focused on the nitty-gritty side of it....and it showed.
> 
> @Signalian @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Psychic et al.


Indeed they were ahead, but too bad they didn't have the chance to implement and field test their weapons to perfection before the war started.

This is where the Soviets had an immense advantage. All of their crucial weapons were field tested to almost perfection and all of their factories production lines were standardized to the point that when war preparation took place and USSR finally entered the war every tractor factory simply switched over to T-34 production, every sewing machine factory began churning out PPsh submachine guns, etc...

The Germans, although ahead in terms of engineering and technological advancement never got to implement and properly field test their weapons or standardize their production which is why they had so many different tank models, etc...

Although the Panther was a superior tank, it was never properly field tested and was complicated in it's engineering which is why it's earlier models faced mechanical issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> Rare Afrika Corp camel footage with a German classic


Music and video both are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

@Nilgiri @The Sandman @Psychic​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> View attachment 421757
> 
> 
> View attachment 421758
> 
> 
> View attachment 421759
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @The Sandman @Psychic​


Opened this thread so many times to post pics but got lazy or forgot to  but that's a nice color pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

The Sandman said:


> Opened this thread so many times to post pics but got lazy or forgot to  but that's a nice color pic


Haha thanks man. Same thing happened to me but I remembered this thread when I stumbled upon the above pics and decided to post them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Credit is due to those who did such a magnificent job clearing and coloring these pictures:

The quality on these pictures is amazing:









































@Nilgiri @The Sandman @Psychic @Vergennes @AUSTERLITZ 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


>


What is that on his chest left side radio? 

Btw these PICs are absolutely GORGEOUS i remember vergennes once shared the colored French army pics too i really wanna know more about this coloring process!! awesome find bro!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> What is that on his chest left side radio?
> 
> Btw these PICs are absolutely GORGEOUS i remember vergennes once shared the colored French army pics too i really wanna know more about this coloring process!! awesome find bro!!



It's probably a field torch (with cover)...

The replicas are pretty popular and easy to come by:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-GERMAN-ARMY-TORCH-FLASHLIGHT-3647-/361427799231

I have been looking to acquire the real deal though, they are very hard to come by (have to be in the know among collectors generally) and rarely in working order.

Nice looking radio in the picture too, a Feld.fu portable receiver I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> I have been looking to acquire the real deal though, they are very hard to come by (have to be in the know among collectors generally) and rarely in working order.


Imo in some cases doesn't matter if it's in working condition or not as long as these things are real!


Nilgiri said:


> Nice looking radio in the picture too, a Feld.fu portable receiver I believe.


Didn't even notice it.  but it looks like as if it's photo shopped no?


Nilgiri said:


> 's probably a field torch (with cover)...
> 
> The replicas are pretty popular and easy to come by:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-GERMAN-ARMY-TORCH-FLASHLIGHT-3647-/361427799231


Yep you're right it's a field torch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Didn't even notice it.  but it looks like as if it's photo shopped no?



This picture seems to be mass published one so I doubt it. Its just probably the weird contrast re-coloured pics sometimes get.

Maybe this version looks bit better overall:






BTW while looking for more info on this radio I stumbled across this german radio set fan:

http://www.mytornradiofud2modelproject.com/

Now that's some dedication!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Younger Rommel in WWI

































​@Nilgiri @The Sandman @Psychic @Vergennes



Nilgiri said:


> It's probably a field torch (with cover)...
> 
> The replicas are pretty popular and easy to come by:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-GERMAN-ARMY-TORCH-FLASHLIGHT-3647-/361427799231
> 
> I have been looking to acquire the real deal though, they are very hard to come by (have to be in the know among collectors generally) and rarely in working order.
> 
> Nice looking radio in the picture too, a Feld.fu portable receiver I believe.


Nice! I've been trying to get my hands on some original third Reich memorabilia as well but haven't found anything in particular that I'd be interested in. There was this Nazi Swastika Eagle vase that I wanted but it was sold out. Will keep looking.

*Various German MG's*

_Gun stabilization?_ 











































​@Nilgiri @The Sandman



The Sandman said:


> What is that on his chest left side radio?
> 
> Btw these PICs are absolutely GORGEOUS i remember vergennes once shared the colored French army pics too i really wanna know more about this coloring process!! awesome find bro!!


Lol honestly even I assumed it was a radio but then again I'm not sure they had radios that small in those days (I cod be wrong).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

*Miscellaneous Eastern Front Photos*

_Tiger in the woods. Eastern front?_















_Haunting image, men disappearing into the icy mist_






























_Two German soldiers who frozen to death_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


>





Desert Fox said:


>





Desert Fox said:


>


Those are some really good pics...


Desert Fox said:


>


Scary...

btw Tiger in white camo looks more deadly no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

The Sandman said:


> Those are some really good pics...
> 
> Scary...
> 
> btw Tiger in white camo looks more deadly no?


Haha thanks. Yeah it really does look more intimidating in white snow camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Lol honestly even I assumed it was a radio but then again I'm not sure they had radios that small in those days (I cod be wrong).



The smallest radios back then were about back-pack sized (quality/range also was sketchy given the gain/distortion ratio available for each power range - determined by battery juice largely). Nothing really could beat field radios which you hooked up to generator/alternator/main line of some fashion. 

Vacuum tubes alone (for say amplifiers) were quite large back then still (as were the batteries when you wanted to go portable)....but WW2 definitely pushed a lot of advancement that the tubes competed quite well with transistor post war for good amount of time and still today tube amps are considered superior in sound quality in certain roles.

Its really transistor, then micro transistor (chips essentially) and battery development (esp energy density) that pushed the overall sizes of devices (esp comms) down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hope you don't mind me posting this long (but very readable and contains plethora of details I had no idea about) article here fellas, I don't see any other popular wehrmacht threads around.

My connection to it being picture related:

_From the start it was clear the 7th Panzer Division would be receiving high-level political attention and preference. Goebbels gave Rommel, an avid amateur photographer, a Leica camera to chronicle the campaign. Rommel intended to use the photos in the book he planned to write to follow up his popular Infantry Attacks. Manfred Rommel, his son, wrote, “… he planned to write on the Second World War … [my father] took literally thousands [of photos] … including a large number in color.” 

Rommel himself mentioned, “I’ve taken a lot of photographs” in a letter to his wife written on May 27. A few of these photos that Rommel took during the campaign in France (or that were taken with the same camera while Rommel posed) are reproduced in The Rommel Papers. Most, unfortunately, were evidently lost in the in the aftermath of Germany’s defeat in 1945. _

@AUSTERLITZ @vostok

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ame-one-nazi-germanys-greatest-generals-22137

*Here Is How Rommel Became One of Nazi Germany's Greatest Generals*

The appointment of Erwin Rommel as commander of the 7th Panzer Division in February 1940 seems, in the light of his many triumphs in France and North Africa, an unremarkable and perfectly natural choice. At the time, however, nothing could have been further from the truth. For the invasion of France, code-named Fall Gelb (Plan Yellow), Germany had assembled roughly 135 divisions, but only 10 of these were panzer divisions.

Rommel had no prior experience commanding a division. Neither did he have any direct experience with the new blitzkrieg operations that had made their debut during the conquest of Poland in September and October 1939. He had not even commanded a combat unit during the invasion. The chief of Army personnel had recommended that Rommel be given command of a mountain division, based on his experience in the Alpine Corps during World War I. So why, in the early hours of the morning on May 10, 1940, was he leading a panzer division into the forests of the Belgian Ardennes?

*A Swift Rise Through the Ranks*

What Rommel did have was regular, personal access to Adolf Hitler. Rommel and Hitler first met briefly in Goslar at a Reichsbaurentag, a traditional fair for farmers and landowners that the Nazis had elevated to a political event. It was at this meeting in Goslar that Rommel also met the Nazi Propaganda Minister Josef Goebbels. He made a favorable impression and would henceforth enjoy his patronage.

Rommel was given a three-year appointment as instructor at the War Academy in Potsdam in October 1935, his teaching duties interrupted to perform security arrangements, such as at the summer 1936 Nuremburg rally, and acting as the War Ministry’s liaison officer to the Hitler Youth beginning in February 1937. He was picked to command Hitler’s escort battalion, the Führerbegleitbataillon (FBB), during the occupation of the Sudetenland in October 1938, and he repeated the task again twice in March 1939 during the occupation of the rest of Czechoslovakia and the Baltic port of Memel. In August he was the obvious choice to perform the same duties during the invasion of Poland. He was promoted to major general on August 22 (backdated to June 1). As headquarters commandant during the Polish campaign, he traveled on Hitler’s special train, named Amerika, and often shared the same car or light plane.

By 1940 the two had developed a liking for each other, sharing both humble origins and a deep dislike for the snobbery and elitism of the old German aristocracy. Rommel was neither a member of the Junker class of Prussian aristocrats nor a product of the General Staff (who denied him entry), both of which were essential prerequisites for military advancement prior to the rise of Hitler. Rommel desired command of a panzer division, and he received it, the objections of the Army personnel branch being overruled quite possibly by Hitler himself.

The appointment capped a truly rapid ascent through the ranks. Rommel had begun the month of November 1938 as a major who occasionally commanded an escort battalion. By February 1940 he was a major general in command of one of the 10 panzer divisions that would spearhead the campaign in the West. Hitler’s decision apparently raised more than a few eyebrows in the senior military hierarchy because, in a letter to his wife Lucie dated February 17, Rommel wrote, “Jodl [chief of the Operation Staff of the Armed Forces High Command, the OKW] was flabbergasted at my new posting.”

*A Propaganda Division*

From the start it was clear the 7th Panzer Division would be receiving high-level political attention and preference. Goebbels gave Rommel, an avid amateur photographer, a Leica camera to chronicle the campaign. Rommel intended to use the photos in the book he planned to write to follow up his popular Infantry Attacks. Manfred Rommel, his son, wrote, “… he planned to write on the Second World War … [my father] took literally thousands [of photos] … including a large number in color.”

Rommel himself mentioned, “I’ve taken a lot of photographs” in a letter to his wife written on May 27. A few of these photos that Rommel took during the campaign in France (or that were taken with the same camera while Rommel posed) are reproduced in The Rommel Papers. Most, unfortunately, were evidently lost in the in the aftermath of Germany’s defeat in 1945.

Attached to Rommel’s division as a second aide-de-camp was Lieutenant Karl August Hanke, a favorite of Goebbels who may have provided a special link to Berlin. The division’s officers included other Nazis such as Karl Holz, who had been editor-in-chief of the anti-Semitic weekly tabloid Der Stürmer [The Stormer or, more accurately, The Attacker]. In addition, one of Rommel’s former students at Wiener Neustadt, a Lieutenant Hausberg, was tasked with the duty of flying from the division to Hitler’s headquarters every evening to present a map showing Rommel’s progress that day.

The 7th Panzer Division was then, in a sense, no ordinary division but a showpiece of the Nazi government. While Rommel himself was not a member of the Nazi Party, he was no stranger to ambition and possessed a thirst for glory that, especially in the heat of a campaign, bordered on the unquenchable. At this early stage of the war he was not above exploiting the political connections he had built to advance his military career to the utmost.

*Army Groups A, B, and C*

Rommel’s division, along with the 5th Panzer Division, would be the nucleus of XV Panzer Corps, which was part of the Fourth Army commanded by Field Marshal Gunther von Kluge. In addition to the XV Panzer Corps, Fourth Army had three infantry corps, the II, V, and VIII. The 5th and 7th were the only panzer divisions in the entire Army. Fourth Army itself, along with Twelfth Army and Sixteenth Army, was part of Army Group A, led by Field Marshal Fedor von Bock. It was the principal German strike force, the Schwerpunkt, for Fall Gelb.

Army Group B to the north would advance through Holland and Belgium in a feint to convince the Allies that the main German drive was in the north, while Army Group C to the south would demonstrate against the fortifications of the French Maginot Line. In contrast to Army Group A, Army Group B had but three panzer divisions, while Army Group C had none at all.

*The Offensive Begins*

The code word for the launch of Fall Gelb, “Danzig,” was received late in the day on May 9. Rommel wrote a last quick letter to his wife as he was packing; there would be no communication between them in the coming days. The 7th Panzer rolled forward at 4:35 the next morning, crossing the border between Germany and Belgium east of St. Vith. The 5th Panzer Division was on its right.

The initial objectives were the crossings on the Meuse River around Dinant, some 65 miles to the west. Overhead flew Messerschmitt Me-109 fighters from Luftflotte III. Initially resistance was light. The bulk of the Belgian Army was concentrated to the north on the plain of Belgium to defend the country’s major cities. The Belgians would be joined by some of the best French formations and the British Expeditionary Force, which advanced east to join them. Under this strategy, known as Plan D or the Dyle Plan, the Allies would defend a line from the French frontier to Antwerp.

The Belgian Army had conducted extensive demolitions in the Ardennes, but because few of the obstacles were covered by defensive fire German engineers had little difficulty clearing the obstructions. Where they could not be removed, the blockages were bypassed using side roads or, where possible, by moving cross country.

*First Contact*

Navigating the limited road network, 7th Panzer encountered its first serious Belgian opposition during the early hours of May 11, brushing aside elements of the 3rd Regiment of the Chasseurs Ardennais at Chabrehez. The role of the Chasseurs Ardennais was to fight a delaying action until the French could cover the flank toward their own border.

That task would belong to the French 9th Army, led by General André Corap. Corap, aged 62, had spent most of his career in French North Africa. He was, perhaps, as much an adherent to the old French school of military thought as Rommel was to the new lightning war employed by the Germans.

The French had sent their best armies into central and northern Belgium. The armies that had been detailed to cover the Ardennes, including Ninth Army, were much weaker. Corap’s army comprised two motorized and seven infantry divisions. Of the latter divisions only two were regular units, while two others were reserve divisions. To make matters worse, Ninth Army had been assigned a sector of the front 80 kilometers long, longer in reality because the Meuse River is not a straight line, but full of twists and turns.

The Ourthe River was crossed by the 7th Panzer Division at three locations—Beffe, Marcourt, and La Rouche. Soon thereafter, at Marche, French troops were encountered for the first time. These were elements of the 4th Armored Car Regiment of the 4th DLC (Division Lègére de Cavalrie). After just two days, 7th Panzer had advanced 40 miles. Another 18 miles would be covered on May 12. The 5th Panzer Division, however, had been slowed by the difficult terrain and thick forest of the Ardennes. Rommel alluded to this fact when he wrote to his wife that day that he was “way ahead of my neighbors.”

It would not be the last time Rommel’s division raced well ahead of the rest of the German Army. The French cavalry divisions, on Corap’s orders, methodically retired behind the Meuse River during the course of the day, with the Germans gradually following up. The cavalry was originally intended to delay the Germans for five days but Corap had felt it necessary to recall them after only two and a half when infantry support failed to materialize rapidly enough.

*Crossing the Meuse*

The need for Rommel to capture a bridge intact was critical. The Meuse was deep and wide, with steep and escarped banks. The French, however, were successful in blowing up the crucial bridges in front of the advancing XV Corps, including a railroad bridge at Houx, the road bridge at Dinant, and the road bridge at Bouvigne. In addition, the defenses had been bolstered by the transfer of the 2nd Battalion of the 39th Regiment, 5th Motorized Division, from General Bouffet’s II Corps to General Martin’s XI Corps. The new battalion took up a position on a hill opposite Houx, near the village of Grange.

Matters were not well in hand, however. The French had assumed they would have five days to reinforce and reorganize their defense if the Germans launched an attack out of the Ardennes, but Rommel was not about to allow them that sort of luxury. To make matters worse for the Allies, communications were poor, both among French units and between the French and Belgians. Allied morale on this part of the front was already showing signs of being unsteady. Rommel arrived at the Meuse in an armored car, examined the far bank with field glasses, and seeing it was well defended declared the job was one for infantry. His motorized infantry moved up and were “firmly in control of the east bank of the Meuse between Dinant and Houx” by the time the sun set on the 12th.

The German attack got under way in the early hours of the next morning. The western bank of the Meuse opposite the Germans was held by two French Infantry Divisions, the 18th and 22nd DI (Division d’Infantrie). Both divisions were still in the process of arriving after a lengthy foot march. Soldiers from Rommel’s 7th Motorized Infantry Regiment began to cross the Meuse at Dinant, and infantry from his 6th Regiment began to cross between Leffe and Houx. It was at Houx, in fact, rather than at Sedan, that German units first crossed the Meuse, at roughly 11:30 in the evening of May 12. A motorcycle battalion, leaving their bikes behind, crossed under cover of darkness, utilizing an old dam connecting a small island to both sides of the river bank.

There is some dispute over whether it was the motorcycle battalion of the 7th or 5th Panzer Division that crossed the Meuse at Houx, and the matter is further confused by the fact that the corps commander, General Hermann Hoth, had temporarily transferred control of elements of the 5th Panzer Division to Rommel, who was making faster progress. The dam and the lock had not been blown up by either the Belgians or the French for fear it would lower the river and actually make it fordable in some places. But it should never have been left as unguarded as it was. The Germans were lucky. The island at Houx lay right at the boundary of two French corps, the II Corps and the XI Corps, and for a single, fatal, moment no one was sure who was responsible for its defense.

The water crossing on the morning of the 13th was made largely in inflated rubber boats. Well-concealed French machine guns and artillery took a heavy toll. Observing that the crossing of the 6th Regiment was opposed by heavy fire and lacking a smoke unit, Rommel ordered houses in the Meuse valley set on fire “to supply the smoke we lacked.”

The attack at Houx was also fortunate in the sense that the 18th DI was still in the process of arriving and only a portion of it had reached the Meuse, and the units that were already in position were exhausted from a forced march of more than 50 miles. Even worse was the fact that, although German units had been over the Meuse since shortly before midnight the night before, General Martin was not informed until 7 am. He tried to contact General Corap, his army commander, but could not reach him by phone. Corap was not aware until the evening of the German bridgehead at Houx and the threat it posed.

Returning to the 7th Regiment, Rommel found that while it had formed a company-sized bridgehead on the opposite bank their crossing equipment had been destroyed by enemy fire, and things had come to a halt. Tanks and artillery, finally arriving, were used to silence the enemy fire up and down the point of crossing, allowing additional troops to cross and the wounded on the opposite bank to be retrieved. Rommel then personally took command of the 2nd Battalion, 7th Regiment, leading it across the river and linking up with the units already on the opposite bank. French tanks approached. They were unaware the German position lacked an antitank screen. Rommel ordered small-arms fire poured onto the enemy armor, and the ruse was sufficient to convince the French to withdraw.

*“Onhaye Crisis”*

By the morning of the 14th the advance guard of the 7th Motorized Infantry Regiment had reached Onhaye, two miles west of Dinant. Communicating by radio that he had “arrived” (eingetroffen), Colonel Georg von Bismarck was misunderstood as having announced he was “encircled” (eingeschlossen). Radio communication then failed, setting off a crisis that rippled all the way up the chain of command. Kluge, the army commander, spoke of an “Onhaye crisis” and diverted units in its direction. Rommel immediately organized all the tanks then available on the west bank of the Meuse to rush to von Bismarck’s aid.

The attack was led by Colonel Karl Rothenberg, commander of the 25th Panzer Regiment, with Rommel following close behind in one of the division’s few Panzer III tanks, so closely, in fact, that Rommel’s tank came under fire from French antitank and artillery guns, suffering two hits. Attempting to escape, the tank slid down a steep embankment where it became immobilized. Rommel bailed out with the crew and escaped with only an ugly gash on his chin. It had been a close call, and it would not be the last time Rommel’s life would be in danger during the campaign. An attack launched that evening reestablished contact with von Bismarck, ending the “crisis.”

*French Tanks Meet Rommel’s Panzers*

For the French Army, however, the crisis was only beginning. During the 13th and 14th all three German panzer corps had formed bridgeheads on the western side of the Meuse, though Reinhardt’s at Monthermé was precarious and encountering stiff resistance while Guderian’s at Sedan was only marginally better, having become the target of intense air bombardment. It was at this fateful moment on the 15th of May that Corap ordered a withdrawal of his Ninth Army westward to a new line. This had the effect of “uncorking the bottle,” allowing both Reinhardt’s and Guderian’s corps to pour out of their bridgeheads, through and around the slowly reacting French units and into open country. The French line now had a breach 60 miles wide, with nothing to plug the gap.

Opposite Hoth’s XV Corps, Corap’s new line included the railway that ran to the east of Philippeville, 15 miles west of where Rommel’s division had breached the Meuse. Before the new line could be occupied it was penetrated by the 25th Panzer Regiment. Rommel’s panzers, now with air support from the Luftwaffe, were striking deep into the rear of Ninth Army and forestalled an intended counterattack toward Dinant by the newly arriving French armored division, the 1st DCR (Division Cuirassee Rapide).

The 1st DCR had roughly 150 tanks to Rommel’s 218, but over half of these were the heavy B models that outclassed anything in the German inventory. The French medium tank, the Somua S35, was the best all-around tank on the battlefield in the spring of 1940, fast, well protected, and with heavier firepower than the Panzer III. A disadvantage of both the B models and the Somua was that a single individual had to load, aim, and fire the turret gun, while inside a German tank multiple crewmen could coordinate a heavier rate of fire. The 75mm gun on the B models was also hull mounted, which meant the gun could be redirected only by moving the entire vehicle.

Had the 1st DCR appeared on Rommel’s right flank unexpectedly it could have given him a nasty surprise. Instead, near Flavion, the Germans came upon the French just as their tanks were in the process of taking on fuel. Another disadvantage of the French heavy tanks was their rapid fuel consumption, which limited their operations to fewer than six hours before they had to refuel. Their fuel tankers, many of which were civilian models lacking tracks capable of operating on off-road terrain, had been delayed for hours.

A sharp engagement ensued at close range. The German panzers hit the heavier French tanks in their more vulnerable flanks. Their best bet was to shoot off the treads because the German guns lacked to the power to penetrate the French tanks’ thick frontal armor. Only about one-third of the tanks in the 1st DRC were operational at the end of the day. By the morning of the 16th, only 17 were still operational. During this same time period the 7th Panzer Division completed the destruction of another crack French unit, the 4th North African Division, which had been plugged into the line at Onhaye.

*“The Most Spectacular German Exploit of the Day”*

Reaching the French frontier just west of Sivry, Rommel now was faced with attacking the Maginot Line extension. The Germans did not make a distinction between the “true” Maginot Line, which ended at Longuyon, and its northern extension, which was made up only of a shallow belt of pillboxes and antitank obstacles, something that explains Rommel’s caution on reaching these less formidable fortifications.

There appears to have been some confusion on the morning of the 16th. Rommel received a message to remain at divisional headquarters for some unknown reason. It was not until 9:30 am that he was given permission to return to his advance headquarters. After moving forward and discussing the attack with his chief of operations, Major Otto Heidkaemper, Rommel was visited by Kluge, who expressed surprise that the attack was not yet under way. Rommel explained his plan, a careful set-piece assault, and it was readily approved.

The French defenses were successfully pierced as the sun set, and the panzers found themselves in open country by the early evening. At the head of the division, riding in Rothenburg’s command tank, Rommel now drove the vanguard of the 7th Panzer relentlessly. The advance continued, as planned, in the moonlight. The rout of the 1st DCR was completed at the town of Avesnes, with only three French tanks escaping. Unable to reach Hoth on the radio, Rommel refused to stop. On his own initiative he ordered the panzers to continue west, to Landrecies, wreaking havoc in the French rear.

Sunrise the following morning, the 17th, found Rommel’s forces eight miles west of Landrecies on a hill just east of the village of Le Chateau, exhausted and nearly out of fuel and ammunition. Two panzer battalions were now nearly 50 miles farther west than they had been the day before. The action was audacious to say the least. Rommel’s Avesnes raid had driven a long narrow “tongue” barely a mile wide into enemy territory. It was, according to author Alistair Horne, “the most spectacular German exploit of the day—possibly of the whole campaign—and one which, more than any other, was to establish Rommel’s reputation.”

*Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross*

The rest of the division was now far behind, dangerously so in the minds of some, including individuals on the divisional staff such as Heid- kaemper. He later wrote a memorandum, submitted to both Rommel and Hoth, complaining that a divisional commander ought to remain to the rear, at or close to his headquarters. Rommel was still learning the fine points of commanding a panzer division on the move and when the situation became a bit frayed he would improvise solutions. This sort of improvisation, Rommel noted derisively, was mistaken by a frightened “General Staff major” as a sign “the command of the division [was] no longer secure.”

But in this case at least Rommel had judged correctly. The effects of his aggressive night advance on an already shaken French Ninth Army had been decisive. The French units became more disorganized and more demoralized the deeper Rommel drove into their lines. Now Martin’s XI Corps and Bouffett’s II Corps had been all but destroyed. Corap’s army had virtually ceased to exist. Of the 70,000 troops it began the campaign with, only 7,000 remained. For his actions during these days after crossing the Meuse, Rommel was awarded the Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross. Rommel mentions Hanke presenting him the decoration on May 26 “on behalf of the Führer” and relaying Hitler’s regards, rather unusual duties for a junior officer. Rommel later returned the favor, recommending Hanke for the Iron Cross.

*Rommel’s Bluff at Cambrai*

The 17th was spent consolidating his rather precarious position. Rommel left the panzer battalions at Le Câteau in a defensive hedgehog and hastened back toward Avesnes with a single tank providing escort. The tank broke down, leaving Rommel in the midst of many French troops, still bewildered and shocked by recent events. He was lucky to escape capture. Eventually some 10,000 prisoners would be rounded up. The rest of the division, to Rommel’s probable frustration, was only just arriving in Avesnes. He personally led the remaining panzer battalion and the 37th Armored Reconnaissance battalion westward to link up with Rothenburg’s hedgehog, but not before fighting a sharp engagement with French tanks of a light mechanized division, the 1st DLM (Division Légère Méchanique), that had taken up blocking positions between Landrecies and Le Câteau.

Finally reaching Rothenburg, who had been fending off attacks by French tanks himself, Rommel was surprised to learn that for some unknown reason a supply column had not made it through with him. There was no choice but to dispatch units back to Avesnes again to ensure the supply columns could get through. Rommel recorded that the situation was not cleared up until 3 pm.

After this pause Rommel received orders from Hoth shortly after midnight on May 18 to push on to Cambrai, some 15 miles west of Le Câteau. Apparently the panzer regiment would not be ready to move until much later in the day, but Rommel was not about to wait. A composite battle group named Battalion Paris and consisting of mostly motorized infantry along with a few tanks and self-propelled flak guns, was dispatched. Throwing up a cloud of dust and firing occasionally, the column of mostly soft-skinned vehicles managed to convince the defenders they were facing a major armored assault. By nightfall on the 18th the town had been captured.

The 19th was spent regrouping and allowing the exhausted panzer crews to rest. Rommel, meeting with Hoth, demanded that he be allowed to make another night attack to seize the high ground south of Arras. Hoth did not think the troops sufficiently rested but was persuaded by Rommel’s reasoning that a successful night attack would mean fewer casualties.

*Night Attack at Arras*

In the early morning darkness of the 20th, the panzers were again on the move with Rommel characteristically in the lead. They reached the village of Beaurains, about two and a half miles south of Arras, at about 5 am. As had happened during his daring Avesnes raid, the motorized infantry regiments did not maintain contact with the panzers, falling well behind. Rommel again retraced his steps, attempting to make contact with them, and again was nearly captured.

Horne wrote, “French cavalry tanks [were] infiltrating across his lines of communication. These knocked out Rommel’s accompanying tanks and for several hours he and his Signals Staff were surrounded.” The rest of May 20 was spent clearing up the situation and bringing the infantry and artillery forward.

Units of the SS Totenkopf (Deaths Head) Division were coming up on his left to help cover that flank. The 5th Panzer Division would be coming up on his right, but for the moment he decided to cover that flank with infantry and artillery. The armored reconnaissance battalion was in the rear, most likely for the division’s logistical “tail,” given the problems of the previous days.

There were rumors of British and French divisions concentrating near Arras, but given all that had transpired so far Rommel dismissed them and continued with his own plans. The 25th Panzer Regiment would lead the advance around Arras to the northwest. Meanwhile, the tanks of Guderian’s and Reinhardt’s corps were pacing Rommel’s troops. Guderian’s 2nd Panzer Division reached the English Channel at Noyelles-sur-Mer around 8 pm. A narrow panzer corridor now split the Allies in two.

*The British Counterattack*

Some 250,000 British and French soldiers had been cut off from their main supply bases in the interior of France. Britain’s prime minister, Winston Churchill, had been on the job less than two weeks. Even so, he instinctively grasped there was an opportunity. He likened the German panzer divisions, far out in front of the forced-marching infantry, to a tortoise sticking its head out of its shell.

At his behest, Sir Edmund Ironside, chief of the Imperial General Staff, arrived at British Expeditionary Force (BEF) headquarters in northeastern France on the morning of May 20. Meeting with Lord Gort, the commander of the BEF, he indicated that in spite of recent events the British government was completely hostile to the idea of withdrawing from the Continent. Instead, he suggested Gort ought to stage a breakout to the southwest of a town named Arras.

(It is worth pointing out that Gort himself had held the position of CIGS prior to the outbreak of the war in 1939 and his appointment to command the BEF. Up until this point in his career he had never commanded a force larger than a brigade.)

Gort was skeptical. He could ill afford to draw off any of the seven divisions currently occupying the main front on the Escaut, lest he create a gap and lose contact with the already shaky Belgian Army on his left. He agreed the panzer corridor must be cut before the German infantry could catch up to reinforce it, but, he insisted, it would have to be a predominantly French operation. The best he could do at the moment, he told Ironside, was continue with an already planned counterattack by two divisions advancing south of Arras. The attack he envisioned, to be led by Maj. Gen. H.E. Franklyn, commander of 5th Infantry Division, was to cut German communications and block the roads south from Arras.

Major General Giffard le Quesne Martel, commander of the British 50th Infantry Division, had been selected to lead the attacking troops. As planned by Martel, the advance would be carried out by two mobile columns, each to consist of a tank battalion, an infantry battalion from the 151st Brigade, a battery of field artillery, and a battery of antitank guns, with a company of motorcyclists for reconnaissance. Fifty-eight Mark I and just 16 Mark II tanks were all it could muster for the attack. Many were in urgent need of a thorough overhaul, particularly their treads, which would crack and break after only limited use.

The attack was destined to be severely handicapped. According to author George Forty, it “suffered from a complete lack of air support, had little artillery support, no infantry/tank radio communications, [the units had] never operated together before meeting in the concentration area and worst of all, had left in such a hurry that proper orders had never been passed down to individual tank commanders.” French participation would be limited to about 60 tanks from a cavalry corps covering the western flank of the right-hand column.

*Rommel’s Gun Crews Repel the Attack*

Rommel had given orders for the 25th Panzer Regiment to advance northwest of Arras toward Lille via Acq, a small village on the north bank of the Scarpe River. Observing the panzers forming up, he had no doubt this new thrust into enemy territory would be as successful as all those the regiment had launched in the preceding days. He wished to accompany it in person but, once again, the infantry had been slow to follow up, so he hastened back in search of von Bismarck’s 7th Motorized Infantry Regiment. It was nowhere to be found.

Instead, Rommel came across a portion of the 6th Motorized Infantry Regiment on the road between Ficheux and Wailly. Accompanying it he arrived in Wailly only to find the German forces in the streets in chaos. Tanks from the 7th Royal Tank Regiment, part of Martel’s right-hand column, were closing on the northern edge of the village from two directions, and their fire was creating havoc.

The situation, Rommel wrote, was an “extremely tight spot,” the retreating infantry sweeping up gun crews along with them. Immediate action was required. With the help of his aide, Joachim Most, Rommel rallied the gun crews and brought every available weapon into action. It was Rommel’s opinion that only heavy and rapid fire from every available gun, both antitank and antiaircraft, could reverse the situation.

Rommel’s life was certainly in great danger at this time. Most was killed only a few feet away just as the British began to withdraw. At another point Rommel and his telegraphist were cornered in a shell hole by a British tank. Instead of killing or capturing him, the tank crew exited the tank and gave themselves up. The driver had been killed, and the tank was crippled.

Rommel was deeply involved in deploying the 20mm antiaircraft guns at his disposal to repulse Martel’s right-hand column. He had no influence on the halting of the left-hand column, which was stopped in its tracks by 105mm and 88mm guns firing over open sights as the tanks of the left-column broke into the open country at Beaurains. One 88mm battery claimed to have destroyed nine tanks. Rommel spoke by radio at 7 pm with the 25th Panzer Regiment, which had reached its objectives and was waiting for the rest of the division. He ordered it to turn southeast and attack both Walrus and Duisans during the evening. It ran afoul of the infantry and antitank guns that had been detached there, eventually broke through them, and then engaged in a fierce tank duel south of Agnez as it pulled back to its start line. Seven British tanks were knocked out at a cost of nine German.

*Casualties*

The war diary of the 7th Panzer Division admits the following losses on May 21: 89 killed, 116 wounded, and 173 missing. This was four times as many losses as the division had suffered during the breakout from the Meuse. The 25th Panzer Regiment had lost as many as 30 vehicles, including six Czech PzKpfw 38(t) and three PzKpfw IV tanks. The Totenkopf Division recorded losses of 39 dead, 66 wounded, and two missing. The British claimed 400 prisoners, a total that does not match German figures. It is possible the number of German missing was deliberately under-reported.

British and French casualties had, however, been just as heavy, particularly in equipment. Of the 58 Mark I tanks only 26 remained, and of the 16 Mark II tanks only two remained. The rest, many of which needed maintenance, were harassed by German Ju-87 Stuka dive-bombers.

*Rommel Maintains the Offensive*

In the days following the engagement at Arras, Rommel continued to push north, crossing the la Bassee Canal west of Lens, and at midday on May 26, he was given temporary command of the tanks in 5th Panzer Division for the assault toward Lille. Between May 27 and June 1, Rommel helped establish defensive positions outside Lille, fending off French attacks before being relieved by German infantry.

Summoned to see Hitler on June 2 while his division refitted for the second phase of the campaign, Rommel proudly wrote his wife that during the meeting on June 3 he was the only divisional commander who had been allowed to accompany Hitler. For his part, Hitler told Rommel, “we were all worried for you during the attack.”

The 7th Panzer Division would enjoy another run of virtually uninterrupted success the moment the German invasion was resumed on June 5. The French had adopted a defense in depth by this time and occasionally inflicted sharp losses on the advancing Germans, but they had lost most of their best troops and equipment and the BEF had been evicted from the Continent. German victory was only a matter of time. Breaching the French line at the Somme River between Abbeville and Amiens, the rapid advance quickly transformed into a rout.

Rouen was reached on June 8; St. Valéry, between Le Havre and Dieppe, on the 11th; and Cherbourg on the 18th. Rommel, writing home to his wife from Rennes on June 21, described the second phase of the campaign as resembling a pleasant “lightning tour of France.” When the armistice between Germany and France went into effect on the 25th, the 7th Panzer Division was fewer than 200 miles from the Spanish frontier. During the execution of Plan Gelb, at the cost of less than 2,500 casualties and 42 tanks destroyed (highest of Germany’s 10 panzer divisions), Rommel’s division had captured 97,648 prisoners, 277 field guns, 64 antitank guns, 458 tanks and armored cars, and more than 4,000 trucks in addition to enormous amounts of supplies.

*“The Greatest Battle of Annihilation of All Time”*

Germany’s campaign in France and the Low Countries in May and June 1940 has been characterized—both at the time and since—as “the greatest battle of annihilation of all time.” Author John Ellis wrote that the German Army “had defeated a highly rated enemy, superior in both numbers and equipment, in just 46 days.”

The armies of Holland, Belgium, France, and Britain had been routed by a German Army lacking both material and numerical superiority and in spite of their having been allowed nine months in which to prepare their defenses in a theater of operations large enough to have afforded ample opportunity to buy time through a considered strategic withdrawal.

Germany, for its part, misunderstood the basis of its astonishing victory and underestimated the willingness of the Allies to fight on. Hitler became convinced that his armies could not be beaten. Rommel, who at the time had no idea Hitler’s thirst for conquest was nearly unquenchable, probably expected the war to be over in 1940. He wrote, “How wonderful it’s all been.”

*The Ghost Division*

The exploits of the Gespensterdivision (Ghost Division), as the Germans called 7th Panzer, or la division fantôme (the phantom division), as the French referred to it, during the stunning conquest of France delighted Rommel’s benefactors and virtually assured further advancement. To drive the point home Rommel spent part of the summer of 1940, at Goebbels’ request, assisting in the production of the propaganda film Victory in the West. The counterattack at Arras is the only Allied offensive action mentioned in the entire film.

Time was also spent preparing for the crossing of the English Channel and the invasion of Great Britain, code-named Operation Sea Lion, but the invasion was canceled when the necessary precondition—air superiority over the Channel and southern England—was never achieved.

Rommel also published the war diary of the 7th Panzer Division in book form, a copy of which was presented to Hitler by Rommel’s friend, Rudolf Schmundt. Hitler was impressed to the extent that he wrote a letter, dated December 20, 1940, telling Rommel, “You can be proud of your achievements.”

Promotion came in January 1941, when Rommel was elevated to the rank of lieutenant general and sent to Libya to spearhead Operation Sonnenblume (Sunflower) as commander of the Afrika Korps. There, in North Africa, he would eventually earn his field marshal’s baton and cement his reputation as the Desert Fox.

This article by Dr. Michael Rinella originally appeared on Warfare History Network.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Desert Fox

Thanks sharing bro. Enjoyed reading it.



Nilgiri said:


> _ Manfred Rommel, his son, wrote, “… he planned to write on the Second World War … [my father] took literally thousands [of photos] … including a large number in color.”
> 
> Rommel himself mentioned, “I’ve taken a lot of photographs” in a letter to his wife written on May 27. A few of these photos that Rommel took during the campaign in France (or that were taken with the same camera while Rommel posed) are reproduced in The Rommel Papers. Most, unfortunately, were evidently lost in the in the aftermath of Germany’s defeat in 1945. _
> 
> @AUSTERLITZ @vostok
> 
> http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ame-one-nazi-germanys-greatest-generals-22137


Makes you wonder how much more footage and photographs are still classified or laying around somewhere in government archives or in private collections waiting to be discovered. The puzzle is still missing so many pieces.




Nilgiri said:


> By 1940 the two had developed a liking for each other, sharing both humble origins and a deep dislike for the snobbery and elitism of the old German aristocracy. *Rommel was neither a member of the Junker class of Prussian aristocrats nor a product of the General Staff* (who denied him entry), both of which were essential prerequisites for military advancement prior to the rise of Hitler. Rommel desired command of a panzer division, and he received it, the objections of the Army personnel branch being overruled quite possibly by Hitler himself.
> 
> The appointment capped a truly rapid ascent through the ranks. Rommel had begun the month of November 1938 as a major who occasionally commanded an escort battalion. By February 1940 he was a major general in command of one of the 10 panzer divisions that would spearhead the campaign in the West. Hitler’s decision apparently raised more than a few eyebrows in the senior military hierarchy because, in a letter to his wife Lucie dated February 17, Rommel wrote, *“Jodl [chief of the Operation Staff of the Armed Forces High Command, the OKW] was flabbergasted at my new posting.”*


Interesting. Rommel did have the feel of a man who was more in touch with the common German who comprised majority of the rank and file of the Wehrmacht. And even in many of the photographs of Rommel you don't see him surrounded by the aristocratic generals too often but mostly either with some party officials or the lower rank and file soldiers out in the field.

@Psychic @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> Interesting. Rommel did have the feel of a man who was more in touch with the common German who comprised majority of the rank and file of the Wehrmacht. And even in many of the photographs of Rommel you don't see him surrounded by the aristocratic generals too often but mostly either with some party officials or the lower rank and file soldiers out in the field.


In his book Von luck who was a fav guy of Rommel for reconnaissance also tells a lot about Rommel how much attached soldiers were to him and even in most dangerous situations they always felt relaxed and safe because their commander was Rommel.
@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> In his book Von luck who was a fav guy of Rommel for reconnaissance also tells a lot about Rommel how much attached soldiers were to him and even in most dangerous situations they always felt relaxed and safe because their commander was Rommel.
> @Nilgiri



Rommel was a model general by almost every definition. He still shines out today in the annals of history as written by those that fought him, so that is saying something.

He had quite a lot of fans during the war too hehe:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Stg Time by gun jesus again:


----------



## Vergennes

@The Sandman @Desert Fox @Nilgiri @Psychic 

This orgasmic sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Vergennes said:


> @The Sandman @Desert Fox @Nilgiri @Psychic
> 
> This orgasmic sound.


IKR 

Man why can't we just adopt these old beauties for warfare these new jets and all that EW stuff never liked that!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Vergennes said:


> @The Sandman @Desert Fox @Nilgiri @Psychic
> 
> This orgasmic sound.



Damn, that was epic. Thanks for the share. The Stuka truly was the terror from the sky.

And in the right hands it proved to be a even more deadlier weapon:






One man army​@Nilgiri @The Sandman @Psychic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Psychic

Not sure whether this has been posted earlier on this thread or not





@Desert Fox @The Sandman @Nilgiri @Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Can we please just let this thread die? I still find it embarrassing that people on this forum actually think the nazis were good guys.

@waz I know I keep bothering you, but what's up with this? I've noticed it a lot since I joined pdf, but there seems to be a certain tolerance for nazi threads on pdf.


----------



## Army research

That Guy said:


> Can we please just let this thread die? I still find it embarrassing that people on this forum actually think the nazis were good guys.
> 
> @waz I know I keep bothering you, but what's up with this? I've noticed it a lot since I joined pdf, but there seems to be a certain tolerance for nazi threads on pdf.


It's not a threat about the Nazi's, they were the political leaders of Germany. This thread is about the Wehrmacht , or the German armed forces before Germany's capitulation in 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Psychic said:


> Not sure whether this has been posted earlier on this thread or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Nilgiri @Vergennes


That was some great footage. I don't think I've seen it before and it has not already been posted on this thread.

There are many more German newsreels from WW2, unfortunately most of them don't have English subtitles.





@Vergennes @Nilgiri @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

That Guy said:


> Can we please just let this thread die? I still find it embarrassing that people on this forum actually think the nazis were good guys.
> 
> @waz I know I keep bothering you, but what's up with this? I've noticed it a lot since I joined pdf, but there seems to be a certain tolerance for nazi threads on pdf.


This thread is about Wehrmacht mods don't have a prob with it and if people want they can ignore it.



Psychic said:


> Not sure whether this has been posted earlier on this thread or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Nilgiri @Vergennes





Desert Fox said:


> That was some great footage. I don't think I've seen it before and it has not already been posted on this thread.
> 
> There are many more German newsreels from WW2, unfortunately most of them don't have English subtitles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vergennes @Nilgiri @The Sandman


Some really awesome footages

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

The Sandman said:


> This thread is about Wehrmacht mods don't have a prob with it and if people want they can ignore it.


Exactly. If they don't like this thread they can ignore it. 




The Sandman said:


> Some really awesome footages



Thanks! 

BTW, here are some German helicopters from WW2, I believe these were the first helicopters put into operational use and also first for military purposes.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focke-Achgelis_Fa_223

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flettner_Fl_282

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> BTW, here are some German helicopters from WW2, I believe these were the first helicopters put into operational use and also first for military purposes.


Have read about this but never read it in detail thx for the links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

The Sandman said:


> This thread is about Wehrmacht mods don't have a prob with it and if people want they can ignore it.


In that case, why not have a ww2 thread in general? The Germans weren't the only fighting force.



Army research said:


> It's not a threat about the Nazi's, they were the political leaders of Germany. This thread is about the Wehrmacht , or the German armed forces before Germany's capitulation in 1945


Fair enough, but I still maintain that it's just another method of glorifying nazi Germany.


----------



## The Sandman

That Guy said:


> In that case, why not have a ww2 thread in general? The Germans weren't the only fighting force.


Everyone is free to do that but as said this is a Wehrmacht/German army of WW2 only thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

The Sandman said:


> Everyone is free to do that but as said this is a Wehrmacht/German army of WW2 only thread.


Fair enough, but to tell you the truth, I honestly don't buy that.


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> @The Sandman @Desert Fox @Nilgiri @Psychic
> 
> This orgasmic sound.



So good that both Warner Bros, Disney etc...used it for pretty much all their cartoon "aircraft dive" sound effects



Desert Fox said:


> Damn, that was epic. Thanks for the share. The Stuka truly was the terror from the sky.
> 
> And in the right hands it proved to be a even more deadlier weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man army​@Nilgiri @The Sandman @Psychic



This warrior, phenomenal. This guy probably felt way more at home flying than on the ground tbh. Like how mongols feel much better on horseback than on their own legs (given they traditionally ride horse before learning to walk even).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> This warrior, phenomenal. This guy probably felt way more at home flying than on the ground tbh. Like how mongols feel much better on horseback than on their own legs (given they traditionally ride horse before learning to walk even).


 I wouldn't doubt it at all. And to top it off that this guy lost one of his legs and still went on to inflict tremendous losses on the Soviets. A one (handicap) man army, swooping down on his enemies like an eagle (thus his worthy title as "Eagle of the East").

Also, this man was yet another example of the Fascist spirit at play. Putting the right people in the right places can do wonders. He did not allow his handicap condition prevent him from serving his homeland with the natural talent he possessed, thus his motto "you are only lost when you give up on yourself."

Also if I'm correct I believe USAF used Ulrich Rudels expert advice when designing and testing the A-10 ground attack aircraft.

@The Sandman @Psychic @Vergennes



That Guy said:


> In that case, why not have a ww2 thread in general? The Germans weren't the only fighting force.
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but I still maintain that it's just another method of glorifying nazi Germany.


Well, I would like to make it clear that this thread has nothing to do with the Nazi Party or Hitler. The subject of this thread is the Wehrmacht, not Hitler's racial views or ideology.

Secondly, If your case against this thread is that it offends you because of historical narritives about war crimes (both alleged as well as actually proven, but which again has nothing to do with this thread) then your case is weak because anyone can be offended by anything doesn't mean we should now shut it all down because *what might not be offensive to you personally might be offensive to someone else. *

If we were to shut things down merely on people's feelings *there would be no free expression* of any kind at all and this forum itself would not exist because I'm sure you and I know some people might find the very existence of this forum to be offensive because they happen to dislike Pakistan for one reason or another.

And finally this thread has not violated a single forum rule therefore there is no reason the mods would shut this thread down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Psychic

That Guy said:


> Can we please just let this thread die? I still find it embarrassing that people on this forum actually think the nazis were good guys.
> 
> @waz I know I keep bothering you, but what's up with this? I've noticed it a lot since I joined pdf, but there seems to be a certain tolerance for nazi threads on pdf.


There are no good or bad guys in any case. 
This thread is not about the Nazi party but about the common soldier who fought for his country.



That Guy said:


> In that case, why not have a ww2 thread in general? The Germans weren't the only fighting force.


Open a thread, if you want. Nobody is stopping you sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> Also if I'm correct I believe USAF used Ulrich Rudels expert advice when designing and testing the A-10 ground attack aircraft.


That's correct JU87 played a part too.


Nilgiri said:


> So good that both Warner Bros, Disney etc...used it for pretty much all their cartoon "aircraft dive" sound effects


So true.



Desert Fox said:


> And finally this thread has not violated a single forum rule therefore there is no reason the mods would shut this thread down.


In fact iirc i requested Waz i guess to pin this thread and he did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

Desert Fox said:


> I wouldn't doubt it at all. And to top it off that this guy lost one of his legs and still went on to inflict tremendous losses on the Soviets. A one (handicap) man army, swooping down on his enemies like an eagle (thus his worthy title as "Eagle of the East").
> 
> Also, this man was yet another example of the Fascist spirit at play. Putting the right people in the right places can do wonders. He did not allow his handicap condition prevent him from serving his homeland with the natural talent he possessed, thus his motto "you are only lost when you give up on yourself."
> 
> Also if I'm correct I believe USAF used Ulrich Rudels expert advice when designing and testing the A-10 ground attack aircraft.
> 
> @The Sandman @Psychic @Vergennes
> 
> 
> Well, I would like to make it clear that this thread has nothing to do with the Nazi Party or Hitler. The subject of this thread is the Wehrmacht, not Hitler's racial views or ideology.
> 
> Secondly, If your case against this thread is that it offends you because of historical narritives about war crimes (both alleged as well as actually proven, but which again has nothing to do with this thread) then your case is weak because anyone can be offended by anything doesn't mean we should now shut it all down because *what might not be offensive to you personally might be offensive to someone else. *
> 
> If we were to shut things down merely on people's feelings *there would be no free expression* of any kind at all and this forum itself would not exist because I'm sure you and I know some people might find the very existence of this forum to be offensive because they happen to dislike Pakistan for one reason or another.
> 
> And finally this thread has not violated a single forum rule therefore there is no reason the mods would shut this thread down.


9


Desert Fox said:


> I wouldn't doubt it at all. And to top it off that this guy lost one of his legs and still went on to inflict tremendous losses on the Soviets. A one (handicap) man army, swooping down on his enemies like an eagle (thus his worthy title as "Eagle of the East").
> 
> Also, this man was yet another example of the Fascist spirit at play. Putting the right people in the right places can do wonders. He did not allow his handicap condition prevent him from serving his homeland with the natural talent he possessed, thus his motto "you are only lost when you give up on yourself."
> 
> Also if I'm correct I believe USAF used Ulrich Rudels expert advice when designing and testing the A-10 ground attack aircraft.
> 
> @The Sandman @Psychic @Vergennes
> 
> 
> Well, I would like to make it clear that this thread has nothing to do with the Nazi Party or Hitler. The subject of this thread is the Wehrmacht, not Hitler's racial views or ideology.
> 
> Secondly, If your case against this thread is that it offends you because of historical narritives about war crimes (both alleged as well as actually proven, but which again has nothing to do with this thread) then your case is weak because anyone can be offended by anything doesn't mean we should now shut it all down because *what might not be offensive to you personally might be offensive to someone else. *
> 
> If we were to shut things down merely on people's feelings *there would be no free expression* of any kind at all and this forum itself would not exist because I'm sure you and I know some people might find the very existence of this forum to be offensive because they happen to dislike Pakistan for one reason or another.
> 
> And finally this thread has not violated a single forum rule therefore there is no reason the mods would shut this thread down.


My point has nothing to do with being offended, I don't know where you got that from. While I won't get into the argument of what i think about the Wehrmacht, I will however point out that we need to be very careful here. There is a fine line between presrnting historical events, and praising them (which quite a few on pdf tend to do).



Psychic said:


> There are no good or bad guys in any case.
> This thread is not about the Nazi party but about the common soldier who fought for his country.


A clean german army is myth. I don't, and have never bought the "common soldier" excuse.



> Open a thread, if you want. Nobody is stopping you sir.


That's a cop out statement.


----------



## Psychic

That Guy said:


> A clean german army is myth. I don't, and have never bought the "common soldier" excuse.


Which army is clean? The one which nuked Hiroshima, or the one which fire bombed Dresden? Going by your logic we should close the military multimedia thread, for no army is entirely clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

Psychic said:


> Which army is clean? The one which nuked Hiroshima, or the one which fire bombed Dresden? Going by your logic we should close the military multimedia thread, for no army is entirely clean.


Way to purposefully deflect the point of my post. Hiroshima was a war crime, but the US army was firmly against it, and was an entirely political act. Allied soldiers didn't actively hunt down and massacre certain specific ethnicities, many of the allied soldiers were even Muslim.

The atrocities committed by the German army, and the genocides and purges carried out by them were ordered by the military, and carried out by regular soldiers with enthusiasm. Racial politics was bred into the German army, not just the SS. In many cases, it was the German regular army that were responsible for the transportation of non-Germans to concentration and labor camps, where civilians were butchered.

[Edit]: I am by no means excusing the crimes committed by the allied forces, even Canada has a shameful past of rounding up Japanese-Canadians and putting them in camps, but as shameful as that is, at least they weren't being actively butchered.


----------



## The Sandman

Now let's get back on topic.

*Panzer I Ausf B Winter*






*Panzer II of Afrika korps*





*Panzer III Ausf J tanks of the 12 Panzer Division*
*



*

*Panzer III Ausf J 4 with Schurzen




*

That Panzer 3 is such a s*** tank! mini Tiger!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

*King Tiger tank of schwere Panzer Abteilung 503. Tank number 231*
*



*

*King Tiger*
*



*

*Panzerkampfwagen V Panther in combat







Panzerkampfwagen V Panther number 442




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

The Sandman said:


> That Panzer 3 is such a s*** tank! mini Tiger!



The chassis and hull were good, the gun was an issue, starting from 37mm to 50mm and going to 75mm.

The 50mm was used in an anti-tank role, while the 75mm was short barrell and used for infantry support. They should have put a longer barrelled 75mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Signalian said:


> The chassis and hull were good, the gun was an issue, starting from 37mm to 50mm and going to 75mm.
> 
> The 50mm was used in an anti-tank role, while the 75mm was short barrell and used for infantry support. They should have put a longer barrelled 75mm.


Yep not to forget many of them were converted to Stug III's which was the best and most successful assault gun of WW2. 

They didn't because earlier in the war esp in French and low countries campaign they didn't felt the need to upgrade but when they faced T34's a lot of things changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

*Sd.Kfz. 247 taking part in a parade*





*SdKfz 247 Ausf A*





*SdKfz 263 Schwerer Panzerspahwagen*
*



*

*SdKfz 263 of the Deutsches Afrikakorps





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

*Captured British ford truck in Afrika Korps service*






*Afrika korps soldier with MP*
*



*

*Lutzow pocket battleship





Panzerschiff Admiral Sheer




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pindi Boy

March 1942: General Agustín Muñoz Grandes, commanding the Spanish volunteer División Azul (Blue Division) fighting on the side of the Wehrmacht in Russia, receives the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross and get the Oak Leaves personally added by Hitler on 12. Dezember 1942. After the war, Grandes became Minister of Defense in the Franco dictatorial government and, eventually, First Vice President of Spain. He died in 1970.









Rekrutenangelobung beim Gebirgsjäger-Regiment 138 (3. Gebirgs-Division) in der Turba-Kaserne in Pinkafeld am 31. Mai 1939















Germans respecting the enemy - A RAF airman is buried with full military honors by German soldiers, Channel Islands, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Lets see what Trump does with his Wehrmach?


Pakistan Zindabad said:


> March 1942: General Agustín Muñoz Grandes, commanding the Spanish volunteer División Azul (Blue Division) fighting on the side of the Wehrmacht in Russia, receives the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross and get the Oak Leaves personally added by Hitler on 12. Dezember 1942. After the war, Grandes became Minister of Defense in the Franco dictatorial government and, eventually, First Vice President of Spain. He died in 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rekrutenangelobung beim Gebirgsjäger-Regiment 138 (3. Gebirgs-Division) in der Turba-Kaserne in Pinkafeld am 31. Mai 1939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans respecting the enemy - A RAF airman is buried with full military honors by German soldiers, Channel Islands, 1943


----------



## Pindi Boy

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Lets see what Trump does with his Wehrmach?


they'll be slaughtered in Afghanistan IA


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> March 1942: General Agustín Muñoz Grandes, commanding the Spanish volunteer División Azul (Blue Division) fighting on the side of the Wehrmacht in Russia, receives the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross and get the Oak Leaves personally added by Hitler on 12. Dezember 1942. After the war, Grandes became Minister of Defense in the Franco dictatorial government and, eventually, First Vice President of Spain. He died in 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rekrutenangelobung beim Gebirgsjäger-Regiment 138 (3. Gebirgs-Division) in der Turba-Kaserne in Pinkafeld am 31. Mai 1939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans respecting the enemy - A RAF airman is buried with full military honors by German soldiers, Channel Islands, 1943


Interesting find. Thanks for posting these.

The Spanish blue division fought valiantly on the Eastern Front, particularly in the Leningrad area against superior Soviet forces and paid dearly for it through losses of men. For this reason they were withdrawn from the war due to growing anti-war sentiments in Spain. After that only volunteers we're allowed to join the Wehrmacht.


----------



## jamahir

Pakistan Zindabad said:


>



Awww...


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I didnt post them. @Pakistan Zindabad did.


Desert Fox said:


> Interesting find. Thanks for posting these.
> 
> The Spanish blue division fought valiantly on the Eastern Front, particularly in the Leningrad area against superior Soviet forces and paid dearly for it through losses of men. For this reason they were withdrawn from the war due to growing anti-war sentiments in Spain. After that only volunteers we're allowed to join the Wehrmacht.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

@The Eagle is nazi propaganda allowed here?


----------



## Pindi Boy

NoOne'sBoy said:


> @The Eagle is nazi propaganda allowed here?


it should be given propaganda of imperialists and their lackeys are also allowed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I didnt post them. @Pakistan Zindabad did.


Oh my apologies. I thought I quoted @Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

Generalfeldmarschall Erwin Rommel





Erwin Rommel and the Afrika Korps! (HD) - 1941-42




__ https://www.facebook.com/





Erwin Rommel Funeral HD Color




__ https://www.facebook.com/





Erwin Rommel and the Atlantic





__ https://www.facebook.com/







Battle of Normandy 1944 - German Footage [HD Colour]




__ https://www.facebook.com/







Kaiserliche Marine




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

HUGO BOSS designed German military uniforms in world war 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Desert Fox were there any female combatants in Wehrmacht?







---------------------------------------------------------------------------




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Jon-Snow said:


> @Desert Fox were there any female combatants in Wehrmacht?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Not to my knowledge. I think the female role was limited to medical personnel (nurses, etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Desert Fox said:


> Not to my knowledge. I think the female role was limited to medical personnel (nurses, etc).




female pilots at the eastern front 1945 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Ulla said:


> female pilots at the eastern front 1945 !


There was Hanna Reitsch and another female pilot but they were test pilots and not active on any frontline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Some footage of life in German occupied France:






@Psychic @Nilgiri @Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Some footage of life in German occupied France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Psychic @Nilgiri @Vergennes



I find the WW2 german uniforms were simply sublime...esp the officers.

I take a natural fancy to the confederate war uniforms too. I guess im a sucker for a good pleasant grey and very clean distinct lines with just the right hint of flair.

Just as I write this.....je ne regrette rien comes on the vid hehe.....perfect timing. Piaf what a voice. That lass is skating at that trocadero area infront of the eiffel tower....didnt know about that @Vergennes ...kinda makes sense tho given the water fountains in the area tho (we do that in Canada a ton too).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> I find the WW2 german uniforms were simply sublime...esp the officers.
> 
> I take a natural fancy to the confederate war uniforms too. I guess im a sucker for a good pleasant grey and very clean distinct lines with just the right hint of flai


Indeed.



Nilgiri said:


> That lass is skating at that trocadero area infront of the eiffel tower....didnt know about that @Vergennes ...kinda makes sense tho given the water fountains in the area tho (we do that in Canada a ton too).


Yeah I was wondering how that happened. I'd expect the water fountain to freeze over in the winter, especially if it's cold enough to freeze ponds into ice rinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

@Psychic @Nilgiri @Pakistan Zindabad @Vergennes @Śakra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> @Psychic @Nilgiri @Pakistan Zindabad @Vergennes @Śakra



Loved it! Saw a few instances of the StG-44, and some footage I've never seen before (and I've watched so much now that I think about it).

The bit that always gets me is how they used the Pak40 and Pak 43 in urban environments. I just cant imagine being on the receiving end of that (esp if you are the urban attacking force)...being in a corridor with no real good ability to target from the air/artillery. I remember one general's (I forgot who, but I think British) memoirs who referenced just how many of his lads were lost on average taking out urban well emplaced/positioned Pak guns....to me it more than anything else symbolised the "bitter end" resistance along with the Panzerfaust.

In hindsight it would have been better if the Germans did not commit to 88mm for use in the tiger given its bulk (75mm was better choice in bulk/performance profile, but Hitler intervened in that issue I believe).

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> Loved it! Saw a few instances of the StG-44, and some footage I've never seen before (and I've watched so much now that I think about it).
> 
> The bit that always gets me is how they used the Pak40 and Pak 43 in urban environments. I just cant imagine being on the receiving end of that (esp if you are the urban attacking force)...being in a corridor with no real good ability to target from the air/artillery. I remember one general's (I forgot who, but I think British) memoirs who referenced just how many of his lads were lost on average taking out urban well emplaced/positioned Pak guns....to me it more than anything else symbolised the "bitter end" resistance along with the Panzerfaust.
> 
> In hindsight it would have been better if the Germans did not commit to 88mm for use in the tiger given its bulk (75mm was better choice in bulk/performance profile, but Hitler intervened in that issue I believe).


Yeah really intense footage especially with that BG music. This uploader produces great WW2 content.

As regards the PAK guns in urban combat, that really intrigued me as well. Must have been a headache for the crew to haul those things into tight quarters and then make sure the gun had enough solid stability so as not to fire off target due to recoil. Makes modern armies all the more appreciative of man-portable anti-tank systems.

But those Pak's definitely wreaked havoc on unsuspecting tanks and infantry but I could image they had to be destroyed by their crews due to lack of sufficient mobility in urgent company situations.

BTW another interesting video, not exactly Wehrmacht related (some if the footage is though) but couldn't find any other place to post it.






@Psychic @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Yeah really intense footage especially with that BG music. This uploader produces great WW2 content.
> 
> As regards the PAK guns in urban combat, that really intrigued me as well. Must have been a headache for the crew to haul those things into tight quarters and then make sure the gun had enough solid stability so as not to fire off target due to recoil. Makes modern armies all the more appreciative of man-portable anti-tank systems.
> 
> But those Pak's definitely wreaked havoc on unsuspecting tanks and infantry but I could image they had to be destroyed by their crews due to lack of sufficient mobility in urgent company situations.
> 
> BTW another interesting video, not exactly Wehrmacht related (some if the footage is though) but couldn't find any other place to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Psychic @The Sandman



Thanks i subbed to him. Will check everything out later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

The drive to capture the Caucasus oil fields:










@Nilgiri @Psychic @The Sandman​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

" I think this war is lost, it may have been since stalingrad. And now the enemy wants to destroy us completely, and he knows that he can, because after all, he's on all fronts deep in our homeland, and he won't But I will continue to fight to the last breath to allow as many people as it is to allow the escape to the west Every day we hold the front here will allow hundreds, even thousands of these poor people to escape. I stand here and fight!"-unknown soldier during the battle of the lower heights, April 16., 1945.











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Intense footage of combat on the Eastern front during the final months of the war. You can see the German refugees fleeing Westwards. It's the first time I've seen this collection of footage.







@Nilgiri @Psychic @Reichsmarschall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Intense footage of combat on the Eastern front during the final months of the war. You can see the German refugees fleeing Westwards. It's the first time I've seen this collection of footage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Psychic @Reichsmarschall



Yep lot of new footage for me, the hetzer stuff and cpl other things I have seen before...but the mean tough grunt stuff largely is very new.

HCT is truly a great channel, hope it stays up as long as possible at this rate of YT PC constricting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> Yep lot of new footage for me, the hetzer stuff and cpl other things I have seen before...but the mean tough grunt stuff largely is very new.
> 
> HCT is truly a great channel, hope it stays up as long as possible at this rate of YT PC constricting.


Yeah, I'm surprised that none of his videos have been put into the "YouTube prison" thus far. But we'll see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

More cold war oriented, but some great stuff in the collection (also from the opponent side):






@Michael Corleone @vostok @Gomig-21

@Viet @Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> More cold war oriented, but some great stuff in the collection (also from the opponent side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Michael Corleone @vostok @Gomig-21
> 
> @Viet @Vergennes


Hey thanks man, great thread btw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@Desert Fox @Psychic @Vergennes @vostok @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> @Desert Fox @Psychic @Vergennes @vostok @Gomig-21


Nice! Most of this footage I've never seen before. Another great video by HTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Desert Fox @Michael Corleone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> @Desert Fox @Michael Corleone


Ah the French one... 

Fun fact: konigstiger actually means Bengal tiger.... Bengal tigers have hype of their own in Europe :3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> Ah the French one...
> 
> Fun fact: konigstiger actually means Bengal tiger.... Bengal tigers have hype of their own in Europe :3



Well konig is King....so its king tiger....literally translated.

I would assume Bengal tiger would be BengalischTiger technically....but I get what you mean (Royal Bengal tiger) etc....and germans it seems do call BengalTiger as konigstiger, thats kinda weird but cool.

I like tiger 2 (past the maintenance hog it is), but tiger 1 looked more manly....I think the turret on tiger 2 doesnt look quite manly in its glacis projection (Tiger 1 just shouts "come at me bro"! whacchu got?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Well konig is King....so its king tiger....literally translated.
> 
> I would assume Bengal tiger would be BengalischTiger technically....but I get what you mean (Royal Bengal tiger) etc....and germans it seems do call BengalTiger as konigstiger, thats kinda weird but cool.
> 
> I like tiger 2 (past the maintenance hog it is), but tiger 1 looked more manly....I think the turret on tiger 2 doesnt look quite manly in its glacis projection (Tiger 1 just shouts "come at me bro"! whacchu got?)


Yep, German kinda works a different way compared to English... I had been enlightened here by a girl friend in my dorm. 
I really wish tiger 2 went past the point of mounting the same 8.8... and went with something 10.7, or 122mm (like the Russian is-2 did)
It is sleek but tiger 1 scared the shit out of people.... some tankers would take panzer 4, panthers to be tiger 1 and would actively avoid it in battle...

Anyways the tiger 2 comes with two turrets, a Porsche variant and a henschel one... tbh, Porsche designed his turrets like they were 911 xD I wouldn’t go near that abomination... I like the more angular henschel one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep, German kinda works a different way compared to English... I had been enlightened here by a girl friend in my dorm.
> I really wish tiger 2 went past the point of mounting the same 8.8... and went with something 10.7, or 122mm (like the Russian is-2 did)
> It is sleek but tiger 1 scared the shit out of people.... some tankers would take panzer 4, panthers to be tiger 1 and would actively avoid it in battle...
> 
> Anyways the tiger 2 comes with two turrets, a Porsche variant and a henschel one... tbh, Porsche designed his turrets like they were 911 xD I wouldn’t go near that abomination... I like the more angular henschel one.



There weren't many porsche turrets....henschel got the order pretty much.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> There weren't many porsche turrets....henschel got the order pretty much.


Yep


----------



## vostok

WW2: Surrendering German Troops Czechoslovakia (May 8 9, 1945)


----------



## Königstiger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Königstiger said:


>



You seem to be banned constantly for a new member. Are you upsetting a lot of people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> You seem to be banned constantly for a new member. Are you upsetting a lot of people?



Like you keep getting banned?


----------



## Nilgiri

@Desert Fox @Psychic @Michael Corleone 

@Signalian , this short analysis has lot of parallels to what you were mentioning about M1 abrams tank in another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Nilgiri said:


> @Desert Fox @Psychic @Michael Corleone
> 
> @Signalian , this short analysis has lot of parallels to what you were mentioning about M1 abrams tank in another thread.





I haven't seen this video before but yes i have been mentioning strategies on similar lines. Years ago, I read military books and discussed with officers, but its easier in videos now.

LOL, Rommel and i think quite alike  nah, Rommel did it out there in real, i read on paper and just discussed. 
No comparison. Rommel, A real General vs Me, an Arm-chair typist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> @Desert Fox @Psychic @Michael Corleone
> 
> @Signalian , this short analysis has lot of parallels to what you were mentioning about M1 abrams tank in another thread.


great video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Königstiger

She saw what is happening to her beloved Germany.
Her loyalty is her honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Georg

Michael Corleone said:


> Ah the French one...
> 
> Fun fact: konigstiger actually means Bengal tiger.... Bengal tigers have hype of their own in Europe :3



sorry to claim u wrong on this...

Königstiger was later used for Bengal Tiger

early use of the German word Königstiger was refering to english hunts men reports of shooting "royal/king Tiger"... a king or Royal Tiger was just a huge example of any sort of Tiger with a nice pattern... that was the first addopting in Germany of the word Königstiger... later they used Königstiger for the Bengal Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Georg said:


> sorry to claim u wrong on this...
> 
> Königstiger was later used for Bengal Tiger
> 
> early use of the German word Königstiger was refering to english hunts men reports of shooting "royal/king Tiger"... a king or Royal Tiger was just a huge example of any sort of Tiger with a nice pattern... that was the first addopting in Germany of the word Königstiger... later they used Königstiger for the Bengal Tiger


but i thought the word konigstiger was incorrectly used by US soldiers in WW2 in relation to the tiger 2 tank which was also reffered to as king tiger in english!? 

like in here! ? ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_II

could you correct my confusion...

regards!


----------



## Georg

Michael Corleone said:


> but i thought the word konigstiger was incorrectly used by US soldiers in WW2 in relation to the tiger 2 tank which was also reffered to as king tiger in english!?
> 
> like in here! ? ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_II
> 
> could you correct my confusion...
> 
> regards!



Königstiger was the inofficel German name of the Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausf. B Tiger II (Sd.Kfz. 182)

The Allied refeerd to it as Royal Tiger or King Tiger... they got the name from German propaganda.

As I said the early use of the german word Königstiger was the translation of english huntsmen reports... there the "Royal/King Tiger" was just a huge example of a Tiger with a fine black pattern of stripes... later the word Königstiger was used to specific name the Bengal or indish Tiger...
They compare the word "Königstiger" to the word "Zwölfender"(twelfth ends) which means in German a capital stag with mighty twelfth antlers and no own race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Georg said:


> Königstiger was the inofficel German name of the Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausf. B Tiger II (Sd.Kfz. 182)
> 
> The Allied refeerd to it as Royal Tiger or King Tiger... they got the name from German propaganda.
> 
> As I said the early use of the german word Königstiger was the translation of english huntsmen reports... there the "Royal/King Tiger" was just a huge example of a Tiger with a fine black pattern of stripes... later the word Königstiger was used to specific name the Bengal or indish Tiger...
> They compare the word "Königstiger" to the word "Zwölfender"(twelfth ends) which means in German a capital stag with mighty twelfth antlers and no own race.


alright! thanks for settling the doubts!


----------



## Georg

Michael Corleone said:


> alright! thanks for settling the doubts!



Today the word Kingtiger is officel used for the Bengal Tiger ... but sometimes people still say Bengal Tiger or Indischer Tiger (indian tiger)


----------



## Desert Fox

German Kubelwagen vs American jeep:





@Psychic @Nilgiri @Metanoia @Gomig-21 @LeGenD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

@Nilgiri @Desert Fox well this thread ain't dead or locked that's good

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> View attachment 530065
> View attachment 530066
> 
> @Nilgiri @Desert Fox well this thread ain't dead or locked that's good



@Desert Fox will be glad to see your return hehe...Kudos bro.

I do like to post a vid or two from time to time here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

The Sandman said:


> View attachment 530065
> View attachment 530066
> 
> @Nilgiri @Desert Fox well this thread ain't dead or locked that's good


Hey broski welcome back! Good to see you again on this forum. We need as many Wehrmacht fans as we can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aryan0395

History would have turned out much different if Hitler in his stupidity hadnt attacked Russia while Britain was still in fight.


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> Hey broski welcome back! Good to see you again on this forum. We need as many Wehrmacht fans as we can get.


Thanks bro unfortunately i may not be active like previously but will keep in touch wid all my friends here 


Nilgiri said:


> @Desert Fox will be glad to see your return hehe...Kudos bro.
> 
> I do like to post a vid or two from time to time here.




Btw check this out you guys will find it interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Thanks bro unfortunately i may not be active like previously but will keep in touch wid all my friends here
> 
> 
> 
> Btw check this out you guys will find it interesting



Hans and I seem like we would get along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Hans and I seem like we would get along


I say sub to r/HistoryMemes you will love it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

The Sandman said:


> Thanks bro unfortunately i may not be active like previously but will keep in touch wid all my friends here


Yeah man definitely. And same here, haven't been active much lately.



The Sandman said:


> Btw check this out you guys will find it interesting


Nice find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Some German flak and other AA footage:






@Nilgiri @Psychic @The Sandman @Metanoia @LeGenD @OsmanAli98

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Some German flak and other AA footage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Psychic @The Sandman @Metanoia @LeGenD @OsmanAli98



heh you beat me to posting it, btw I have had this song (eukalyptus bon bon and all) stuck in my head last few days:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> heh you beat me to posting it, btw I have had this song (eukalyptus bon bon and all) stuck in my head last few days:


Lol, you wouldn't believe which song has been stuck in my head for the past few days

This wouldn't be the thread to post it as it would be off-topic but it's the Serbian song called "Oj Alija Alijo" and the Bosnian song "Teslicka Brigada".

Not sure how I ended up listening to Balkan war music from the 1990's lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Desert Fox said:


> Some German flak and other AA footage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Psychic @The Sandman @Metanoia @LeGenD @OsmanAli98


Sitting in a bomber at night and suddenly you look at that lead flying straight at you... man what a terrifying view it would've been! Thanks for the share was looking for something like this for a very long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

This is truly impressive 

An infra red night vision device was used by Germans. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zielgerät_1229

The German innovations from WW2 that immediately come to mind, to name a few

integrated tank battalions with tank commander linked through wireless headset
blitzkreig
fuel injection engine (DB605 of Bf-109)
first operational fighter jet with swept wings
first air launched cruise missile (He-111 firing V-1 rocket)
a new category of assault rifle (StG44)
Use of high calibre cannons to kill tanks (Ju-87 Kanonenvogel which is an inspiration of A-10)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Desert Fox said:


> That's what the US and the PC historians want you to believe:
> 
> How Britain tortured Nazi PoWs: The horrifying interrogation methods that belie our proud boast that we fought a clean war | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> American GI's shoot surrendering German's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower's Death Camps: 1.5 million German POW's starved to death after the war​Eisenhower deliberately starved to death close to 2 million German POW's, left them in the open exposed to the elements. Young men literally starved to death in their own filth. Americans didn't even bother to build simple shelters for these boys and provided them with no food stuffs at all.
> 
> In 'Eisenhower's Death Camps': A U.S. Prison Guard Remembers
> 
> HOW ALLIES TREATED GERMAN POWs by Michael Walsh
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Nihonjin1051 @Mahmoud_EGY @Psychic @Vauban



Were you surprised by such atrocities? The Americans have done the same in Vietnam and more recently in Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

mingle said:


> Ur correct it was Hugo Boss amazing that chain still exsist .



It was a beautiful uniform - both winter and summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

The Sandman said:


> I say sub to r/HistoryMemes you will love it


M-18, there is something about the chassis, looks like M-24 chassis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Signalian said:


> M-18, there is something about the chassis, looks like M-24 chassis ?
> 
> View attachment 531912



Lot of design teams were somewhat joined at the hip given the larger need for cooperation in time of war etc. I believe Harley Earl (GM design studios exec) and the ordnance corps had several meeting of the minds especially when the M2/M3 chassis was deemed not sufficient for sustained use (past M3, M4, M5 etc) and a newer concept was developed for both tank and tank destroyer chassis (w.r.t suspension, layout, powertrain etc). There are notable differences between M-18 and M-24 chassis if you look close...but you are right there is lot of convergent evolution too. It is pretty indicative phenomenon of that era more broadly to achieve enough economy of scale quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Nilgiri said:


> I find the WW2 german uniforms were simply sublime...esp the officers.
> 
> I take a natural fancy to the confederate war uniforms too. I guess im a sucker for a good pleasant grey and very clean distinct lines with just the right hint of flair.



No just the uniform, the helmet design was advanced. It looked like it was designed for today's war 7 decades ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@airmarshal Hope you enjoyed perusing this thread , thanks for the likes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Desert Fox said:


> Some German flak and other AA footage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Psychic @The Sandman @Metanoia @LeGenD @OsmanAli98


Tiger tank was built around flak gun



airmarshal said:


> This is truly impressive
> 
> An infra red night vision device was used by Germans.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zielgerät_1229
> 
> The German innovations from WW2 that immediately come to mind, to name a few
> 
> integrated tank battalions with tank commander linked through wireless headset
> blitzkreig
> fuel injection engine (DB605 of Bf-109)
> first operational fighter jet with swept wings
> first air launched cruise missile (He-111 firing V-1 rocket)
> a new category of assault rifle (StG44)
> Use of high calibre cannons to kill tanks (Ju-87 Kanonenvogel which is an inspiration of A-10)


First power steering tiger tank used have power steering and wheel one.
Two way radio tanks talked with each other.
First jet fighter first ejection seat.they were close to first sidewinder.first night air defence fighter they used tech called litenstein.
Robots used to kill tanks and mine cleaning.
Stg 44 was real gun Ak47 was his Russian copy.
Machine pistola built by shemizer today MP5 Luger pistols.American soldiers were big fan of machine pistol.
German small arms were the best even today they r best.
Yes Fanta soda drink was built by coca cola Germany from orange citras beacuse American banned coca cola raw material and big demand by German army for drink.

One thing I must say give credit where it due Hitler was main force to these tech innovations he used to call them wounder weapons and he never stop funding contrast to Sir frank vital who has look for private investors for jet engine.
Stg 44 they first tested against Russians and when Hitler saw her he called it stormgavier.
All these innovations needs interest of leadership and funding.
One more thing was merit for tiger tank two design proposed by Heinshel and Porsche. Porsche was buddy of Hitler but his design failed against Heinshel. Hitler gave it to them the tank chesse left by Porsche they built penzeryager mounted fixed turret gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Although nothing to do with Wehrmacht thread. 

The Autobahn was inaugurated in 1935 (I think?). The highway network became the inspiration of US Highways when Eisenhower saw German Autobahn and copied that idea. 

The Germans are true innovators. I give them credit as they were a defeated and heavily sanctioned country after WW1. Yet, through their ingenuity and enterprise, they single-handedly gave so many unique innovations to the world. Hitler was bad but his rocket man, Von Braun, was brought to USA and he helped get the US space program running. The initial research in nuclear weapons was done in Germany. It was their ideas which helped build the first nuclear weapon which Americans dropped on Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mingle

airmarshal said:


> Although nothing to do with Wehrmacht thread.
> 
> The Autobahn was inaugurated in 1935 (I think?). The highway network became the inspiration of US Highways when Eisenhower saw German Autobahn and copied that idea.
> 
> The Germans are true innovators. I give them credit as they were a defeated and heavily sanctioned country after WW1. Yet, through their ingenuity and enterprise, they single-handedly gave so many unique innovations to the world. Hitler was bad but his rocket man, Von Braun, was brought to USA and he helped get the US space program running. The initial research in nuclear weapons was done in Germany. It was their ideas which helped build the first nuclear weapon which Americans dropped on Japan.


Autobhan were also main reason that Germany fall quick in 1945 due to rapid troop movements.
They also used autobahn as airstrip for luftwaff another new idea.


----------



## SecularNationalist

Desert Fox said:


> The German Wehrmacht remains one of history's most effective fighting force. Known for the discipline of its men, the legendary stiffness of its Prussian officer corp, and the daunting tasks to which this organized fighting force would commit itself to on all the major fronts of the European theater, earning the admiration of both friend and foe alike, the Wehrmacht remains yet to be paralleled by any other Army to this day. On every major front and against all odds, the Wehrmacht held its own against numerically superior adversaries


Well i think before saying so you should not forget they got their a$$es handed over to them by the russian red army.So decide who was the best during WW2.


----------



## Desert Fox

SecularNationalist said:


> Well i think before saying so you should not forget they got their a$$es handed over to them by the russian red army.So decide who was the best during WW2.


Mmmmm, cool story bro, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan_Ishtiaq

SecularNationalist said:


> Well i think before saying so you should not forget they got their a$$es handed over to them by the russian red army.So decide who was the best during WW2.



You need to review your history before yapping, would do you good:

*One Germany vs. Russia, America, Britain (colonies included), France (colonies included).*

It took the combined might of all four of these countries to defeat Germany. Now that is GREATNESS!



SecularNationalist said:


> by the russian red army.


Yeah the red army that got its a$$ handed to it by the Germans and had to go beg Americans for assistance

Just look at the KD ratio on the eastern front. Russians lost 15 combatants for every one German. 

Seriously kiddo, brush up on history before yapping.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecularNationalist

Hassan_Ishtiaq said:


> You need to review your history before yapping, would do you good:
> 
> *One Germany vs. Russia, America, Britain (colonies included), France (colonies included).*
> 
> It took the combined might of all four of these countries to defeat Germany. Now that is GREATNESS!
> 
> 
> Yeah the red army that got its a$$ handed to it by the Germans and had to go beg Americans for assistance
> 
> Just look at the KD ratio on the eastern front. Russians lost 15 combatants for every one German.
> 
> Seriously kiddo, brush up on history before yapping.


lol this faggot invented his own version of history and war statistics.
Soviets never begged americans.Americans jumped into the scene at the end of the war to take credit.A fight from moscow to berlin was a one for one fight between the red army and Wehrmacht.Germans were failed to defend their cities like the red army defended their cities of Stalingrad and moscow.There was little resistance from the cheese eating french because they surrendered too early and the brits were too busy defending their own cities. Without the red army you would be speaking german today.Though i agree the wehrmacht was better trained than the british,other european and american armies but eventually they were defeated by the red army.So calling a wehrmacht the best is utter non sense.As the saying goes "har ustad ka aik ustad hota hai " 
Now stop yapping from your moms basement kiddo 
@vostok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

SecularNationalist said:


> lol this faggot invented his own version of history and war statistics.
> Soviets never begged americans.Americans jumped into the scene at the end of the war to take credit.A fight from moscow to berlin was a one for one fight between the red army and Wehrmacht.Germans were failed to defend their cities like the red army defended their cities of Stalingrad and moscow.There was little resistance from the cheese eating french because they surrendered too early and the brits were too busy defending their own cities. Without the red army you would be speaking german today.Though i agree the wehrmacht was better trained than the british,other european and american armies but eventually they were defeated by the red army.So calling a wehrmacht the best is utter non sense.As the saying goes "har ustad ka aik ustad hota hai "
> Now stop yapping from your moms basement kiddo
> @vostok


I've noticed that there are a lot of Nazi fans on this site. I suppose they all are tall and blond and have Nordic chin.
And about 15:1 losses. In this reality, where we all living, it was 10 mln Soviets vs 8-9 mln Nazis (Germans, Hungarians, Romanians and all others who attacked USSR).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

Nilgiri said:


> Lot of design teams were somewhat joined at the hip given the larger need for cooperation in time of war etc. I believe Harley Earl (GM design studios exec) and the ordnance corps had several meeting of the minds especially when the M2/M3 chassis was deemed not sufficient for sustained use (past M3, M4, M5 etc) and a newer concept was developed for both tank and tank destroyer chassis (w.r.t suspension, layout, powertrain etc). There are notable differences between M-18 and M-24 chassis if you look close...but you are right there is lot of convergent evolution too. It is pretty indicative phenomenon of that era more broadly to achieve enough economy of scale quickly.



I think Stug-III was a decent ambush vehicle, minus the deficiency that loss of tracks will incapacitate it firing ability and mobility. Same for Marder (I,II,III), Nashron and Ferdinand. 
Russians also has turret-less TD's (SU-series) where as USA's tank destroyers had turrets.



The Sandman said:


> *King Tiger tank of schwere Panzer Abteilung 503. Tank number 231*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *King Tiger*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Panzerkampfwagen V Panther in combat*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Panzerkampfwagen V Panther number 442*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were there any Panthers in Afrika Korps?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Signalian said:


> I think Stug-III was a decent ambush vehicle, minus the deficiency that loss of tracks will incapacitate it firing ability and mobility. Same for Marder (I,II,III), Nashron and Ferdinand.
> Russians also has turret-less TD's (SU-series) where as USA's tank destroyers had turrets.
> 
> 
> Were there any Panthers in Afrika Korps?



Yes, there was a good debate back then of turret vs casemate design in interests of production economy, profile height, available chassis optimisation etc etc for especially TD's that influenced the final choice on the matter. The simplicity and no need for turret swivel etc...often meant you can uprate the gun you can put inside in a casemate. This is notable esp with stug III (which was assault gun originally and then transitioned into TD role over time as the war changed)...they were able to take the panzer III and put a much bigger gun in it because of the casemate simplicity and robustness.

The last major casemate armoured vehicle (past APCs, IFVs and howitzers) was the S-tank of Sweden I believe....again highly optimized for profile and defensive/delay role (against large invading soviet formations).

@Desert Fox @The Sandman 

BTW @Signalian do you follow Nick Moran (The Chieftain) on youtube?....he goes into a lot of this subject in detail as hes exploring the various tanks inside and out.



Signalian said:


> Were there any Panthers in Afrika Korps?



I don't believe there were. The (esp heavy) logistics were too finicky to stretch over there (not to mention when Panther came into service, African theater was on the wane, and the priority focus was switching quickly to buttressing up the eastern front)....Germans largely made do with panzer 3's and 4s in african theater.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Signalian said:


> Were there any Panthers in Afrika Korps?


No first production units of Panthers were riddled with all kinds of mechanical problems. By the time these issues were addressed in mid to late 1943 N. Africa Campaign was over.


Nilgiri said:


> Yes, there was a good debate back then of turret vs casemate design in interests of production economy, profile height, available chassis optimisation etc etc for especially TD's that influenced the final choice on the matter. The simplicity and no need for turret swivel etc...often meant you can uprate the gun you can put inside in a casemate. This is notable esp with stug III (which was assault gun originally and then transitioned into TD role over time as the war changed)...they were able to take the panzer III and put a much bigger gun in it because of the casemate simplicity and robustness.
> 
> The last major casemate armoured vehicle (past APCs, IFVs and howitzers) was the S-tank of Sweden I believe....again highly optimized for profile and defensive/delay role (against large invading soviet formations).
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman


Tho Stug 3 was more reliable and deadly TD esp later in defensive roles i like Jagd Panzer IV (for extremely low profile and accurate gun it looks really beautiful to me hehe) and Jagd Panther (for that sloped armor and way more deadly gun) more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhukov

Truth being told. Axis forces ripped apart the old Colonial world order out of the sky.
The Rise of Modern Ideology driven Age defeated the Axis Power i.e the Americans and Soviets.
No matter what anyone wants to believes. Axis powers tore apart British empire which subsequently led to freedom of its colonies from British rule. Same goes for France. If their was no Empire of japan ripping Great Britain apart in Asia and Germany back home in Europe Forget about Independent India or Pakistan.
When Americans and Russians Came of Top as Super powers they came with their own rules of engagements i.e Democracy and Rule of the People and old colonial powers were forced out subsequently.
The Predominant Colonial powers France and United Kingdom Completely Lost to Germany and Japan.
It was USA and USSR that actually Defeated the Axis so European friends should not try to take much credit for Fall of the Axis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> No first production units of Panthers were riddled with all kinds of mechanical problems. By the time these issues were addressed in mid to late 1943 N. Africa Campaign was over.
> 
> Tho Stug 3 was more reliable and deadly TD esp later in defensive roles i like Jagd Panzer IV (for extremely low profile and accurate gun it looks really beautiful to me hehe) and Jagd Panther (for that sloped armor and way more deadly gun) more.



Hehe, we have a Jagdpanzer IV at the national war museum in Ottawa here in Canada. Some snaps I (or my buds, I cant remember) took of it before:











Points if you can recognise the tanks flanking the jagd. 

This war museum has an excellent collection btw of armoured vehicles, this area where this jagd is....is like a full large basement/atrium of glorious 20th century armour/guns/vehicles just lined up (coz they didnt have room in the main exhibit areas in the higher floors).

@Vergennes @Desert Fox @Signalian @GeraltofRivia @Psychic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

vostok said:


> I've noticed that there are a lot of Nazi fans on this site. I suppose they all are tall and blond and have Nordic chin.
> .



One must wonder why..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


>


Ah what a beautiful machine.


Nilgiri said:


> Points if you can recognise the tanks flanking the jagd.


Looks like Cromwell and Panzer I.


Nilgiri said:


> This war museum has an excellent collection btw of armoured vehicles, this area where this jagd is....is like a full large basement/atrium of glorious 20th century armour/guns/vehicles just lined up (coz they didnt have room in the main exhibit areas in the higher floors).


Looks like i have to go to Canada now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Looks like Cromwell and Panzer I.



Close enough....Churchill and Panzer II 

With the churchill, what always gives it away quickly is the multiple (11!) bogie-(smaller) wheel suspension.



The Sandman said:


> Looks like i have to go to Canada now.



Yeah lot of Wehrmacht stuff here in this museum...because a lot of it was war spoils etc that Canadian army brought back with it after WW2 ended....and originally a lot of it was just stored in army warehouses etc...till they made this newer large museum (to replace the old one which was running out of room). There are still a cpl or so full fledged armour storage museums that are not official museums (more like collections)....simply no room for it all in one place.

I remember visiting it (quite frequently, since thursday evenings were free of cost) when I was studying in college and my buds and we would snoop around to peek at what they were doing behind the scenes...and getting a glimpse of stuff we couldn't really make out....so I remember where they were restoring this beauty (though I couldn't tell exactly what it was)...that finally did come out when it was good and ready:






BTW @Desert Fox have you come across this channel before? They seem to do lot of heavy post processing/speeding etc to give a more dynamic feel to the video footage:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

vostok said:


> I've noticed that there are a lot of Nazi fans on this site.





Vergennes said:


> One must wonder why..


Because Nazis are cool 



Nilgiri said:


> BTW @Desert Fox have you come across this channel before? They seem to do lot of heavy post processing/speeding etc to give a more dynamic feel to the video footage:


No I haven't. Thank you for directing me to it because that is some bad@ss quality of the videos. I am amazed. Did this uploader have access to similar production software as the makers of "They Shall Not Grow Old"? The quality is superb. Only now we need some voices to go with the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Did this uploader have access to similar production software as the makers of "They Shall Not Grow Old"? The quality is superb. Only now we need some voices to go with the video.



No idea...I just randomly stumbled into it, and will need to do some digging when I have some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

*Afrika korps 3t Opel Blitz 3600 S Zwillingssockel*















*Opel blitz and Czech 15mm ZB vz. 60 heavy machine gun*





*Mercedes Benz Lo 2000*





@Nilgiri @Desert Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

When we were discussing TD's how did we forgot this lil beast? 














@Nilgiri @Signalian @Desert Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

The Sandman said:


> When we were discussing TD's how did we forgot this lil beast?
> View attachment 533655
> View attachment 533656
> View attachment 533657
> View attachment 533658
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Signalian @Desert Fox


Hetzer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Politico

Glorifying the Nazi army is a joke. They were well stocked, well armored and well geared and yet got a sound thumping in the war. Even during the initial invasion of Poland, the Nazi Wehrmacht was a useless force which took too long to defeat an under-equipped and small Polish army. It was the airforce with its screaming Stukas which shook the Polish army and not the Wehrmacht. The pictures of the Wehrmacht marching victoriously through Poland was staged by Hitler who was disappointed by their performance during the Polish invasion. The only advantage which the Wehrmacht had was its size. It was huge in number. If comparison is had to the size of the army of the UK, it's a shame that the Wehrmacht could never decisively defeat the British army before the US joined the war. If we consider the performance of the US army post world war 2, I would think that they put the Nazi Wehrmacht to shame.


----------



## Cuirassier

Politico said:


> Glorifying the Nazi army is a joke. They were well stocked, well armored and well geared and yet got a sound thumping in the war. Even during the initial invasion of Poland, the Nazi Wehrmacht was a useless force which took too long to defeat an under-equipped and small Polish army. It was the airforce with its screaming Stukas which shook the Polish army and not the Wehrmacht. The pictures of the Wehrmacht marching victoriously through Poland was staged by Hitler who was disappointed by their performance during the Polish invasion. The only advantage which the Wehrmacht had was its size. It was huge in number. If comparison is had to the size of the army of the UK, it's a shame that the Wehrmacht could never decisively defeat the British army before the US joined the war. If we consider the performance of the US army post world war 2, I would think that they put the Nazi Wehrmacht to shame.


Wrong on so many levels. The early war Wehrmacht was even less equipped and motorized than the French, and not numbers but tactics won them the Battle of France. While the Allies were primarily using semi auto rifles as service issued weapon, the Germans had the bolt action Kar98k, but their training was adequate for making maximum use of accurate fire and combined with good MG fire they had it going well. 

Men like Guderian and Rommel are a fine example of their tactical prowess, had they not made the Soviets their foes, they could've easily ended the war on their own terms. German Staff was brilliant but hijacked by Hitler, who despite some remarkable feats during his commanding career, such as the outflanking and massive captures during Op Barbarossa, failed at a strategic level as he overestimated his potential, and in short was not realistic after initial feats. 

The British were lazy folks, masters of the sea but i wouldn't rate them good as an army. The English Channel saved their arses. Their air force was however good enough on a tactical level to resist the Luftwaffe on homeground. 

Germans had a weak ally in the European theatre, and that gave the Allies opportunity to thin the German deployments and divert attention from the Eastern Front by campaigns in the Mediterranean. 

The biggest reason for higher Allied casualties was the Wehrmacht itself, even in it's final days, it inflicted heavier losses, such as Model's defence of Aachen, and operations in the Hurtgen Forest. 

The fact that most armies post WW2 took inspiration from Hitler's War Machine in tactics and manouver, is a testament to it's prowess and legacy, as the war's best fighting force.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> When we were discussing TD's how did we forgot this lil beast?
> View attachment 533655
> View attachment 533656
> View attachment 533657
> View attachment 533658
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri @Signalian @Desert Fox



Well I wasn't going to list every single one 

The Chieftain had a good Hetzer episode...actually drove one iirc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

When a first German tank was captured by British and they analyzed the design and its features, the self congratulatory British tank designers were put to shame! This was one of the statements I heard in a History channel program about WW2 tanks. 

Not just that, the quality of tanks was such that it looked like it was built in a Mercedes factory whereas British tanks looked like they were built by ironsmith.

@Nilgiri @Desert Fox Any pictures of Wehrmacht motorbikes? Their bikes were very cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

airmarshal said:


> When a first German tank was captured by British and they analyzed the design and its features, the self congratulatory British tank designers were put to shame! This was one of the statements I heard in a History channel program about WW2 tanks.
> 
> Not just that, the quality of tanks was such that it looked like it was built in a Mercedes factory whereas British tanks looked like they were built by ironsmith.
> 
> @Nilgiri @Desert Fox Any pictures of Wehrmacht motorbikes? Their bikes were very cool.



Especially cool when the sidecar had a MG34 or MG42:






Pretty neat when ppl restore them:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

airmarshal said:


> @Nilgiri @Desert Fox Any pictures of Wehrmacht motorbikes? Their bikes were very cool.





Nilgiri said:


> Especially cool when the sidecar had a MG34 or MG42:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty neat when ppl restore them:


Although bikes were cool and looked bad a** but how about this? 

*Kettenkrad *
*















*

_"This unusual vehicle was initially intended to be used as an air-portable artillery tractor for very light weapons in German airborne units, being small enough to be carried in the cargo hold of the standard Junkers Ju52/3m transport aircraft. The Kleines Kettenkraftrad made its operational debut in the 1941 Crete landings, but following this German airborne troops were generally employed only as elite regular infantry, and so the Kettenkrad (as it was now named), with its intended role now largely redundant, became eagerly sought, despite its sluggish performance, by other units (particularly those serving on the eastern front) as a supply vehicle in difficult terrain, where other vehicles could not travel.
_
_Despite limited production, Kettenkrads were later widely issued to other branches of the German armed forces and became a highly popular light supply vehicle, particularly in the Russian and North African theatres of war. Some were even employed by the Luftwaffe to tow Me 262 jet fighters on airfield runways to conserve aircraft fuel supplies. However, by 1944, they were seen as an expensive luxury and production was discontinued. By this time some 8,345 had been constructed. After the war NSU went on to manufacture around 550 more Kettenkrads for agricultural use._

_One interesting variant was a high-speed cable-laying vehicle for linking command posts with forward positions."_

Full read

I'd drive this instead

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Nilgiri

Pretty crazy:






Also if anyone interested in the sublime piece of music (used by RRG radio for their broadcasts), it is the preludes opening/finale (by Liszt):











The complete piece (has other great moments):






Karajan really takes it to the tempo that the piece deserves, most other conductors go bit too fast imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

*Sturmpanzer IV *aka *Brummbär













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


>


That!! Was EPIC!! Man I'm glad that was chosen as the theme for op. Barbarossa. Such a grand music is befitting for an equally grand military operation the likes of which the world might never see again (especially with the advent of nukes and the likelihood of MAD).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Another German innovation in warfare from WW2. A predecessor of modern MLRS. 

It was called 'Stuka zu fuss' - Stuka on foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

A very well put together video, plenty of footage I have never seen before.

Was planning to watch it in stages, but I couldn't stop watching and watched it all in one go in the end heh:






Plenty of footage from both sides. Salute to the brave souls of both sides. As often is the case in war, the better led + equipped side prevailed. @Desert Fox @The Sandman @airmarshal @mingle 

Here is video illustrating the dominance of War industry under visionary like Speer...and also the excellent German music of the time:






Music is _Die Deutsche Arbeitsfront Marschiert_...one of my favourites!

_Frei und Froh sind wir zu Deutsch bekannt,
die deutsche Arbeitsfront geht Hand in Hand!_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Army research

Fallschrimjägers, one of the most legendary fighting force , on Crete with no heavier support than poor working 75mm recoiless rifles, these boys, 8000, managed to defeat 40000 allied forces on crete and capture 12000 out of the 40k , while going against tanks , heavy artillery and field guns
, however because of having approx 4 k casualties , ie 50% , Hitler never decided to use them again ,
Legends , their songs and traditions still followed by the SAS and Bundschwer fallschrimjägers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Plenty of footage from both sides. Salute to the brave souls of both sides. As often is the case in war, the better led + equipped side prevailed. @Desert Fox @The Sandman @airmarshal @mingle


Woah that's some quality footage you found mate 

It reminded of this 







Army research said:


> Fallschrimjägers, one of the most legendary fighting force , on Crete with no heavier support than poor working 75mm recoiless rifles, these boys, 8000, managed to defeat 40000 allied forces on crete and capture 12000 out of the 40k , while going against tanks , heavy artillery and field guns
> , however because of having approx 4 k casualties , ie 50% , Hitler never decided to use them again ,
> Legends , their songs and traditions still followed by the SAS and Bundschwer fallschrimjägers


Don't forget how they defended Monte casino and inflicted heavy casualties on allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Nilgiri said:


> A very well put together video, plenty of footage I have never seen before.
> 
> Was planning to watch it in stages, but I couldn't stop watching and watched it all in one go in the end heh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of footage from both sides. Salute to the brave souls of both sides. As often is the case in war, the better led + equipped side prevailed. @Desert Fox @The Sandman @airmarshal @mingle
> 
> Here is video illustrating the dominance of War industry under visionary like Speer...and also the excellent German music of the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music is _Die Deutsche Arbeitsfront Marschiert_...one of my favourites!
> 
> _Frei und Froh sind wir zu Deutsch bekannt,
> die deutsche Arbeitsfront geht Hand in Hand!_


My friend it'd be wise enough to change your avatar from Bismark to uss Mississippi or any Canadian hippie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Desert Fox said:


> The German Wehrmacht remains one of history's most effective fighting force. Known for the discipline of its men, the legendary stiffness of its Prussian officer corp, and the daunting tasks to which this organized fighting force would commit itself to on all the major fronts of the European theater, earning the admiration of both friend and foe alike, the Wehrmacht remains yet to be paralleled by any other Army to this day. On every major front and against all odds, the Wehrmacht held its own against numerically superior adversaries.
> 
> 
> "_The victory has gone to the Allies, the soldierly glory to the Germans_." Drew Middleton (1913-1990), American military journalist
> 
> 
> Here's to the brave men and women of die Deutsche Wehrmacht:
> 
> 
> Wehrmacht Victory March Through Paris
> 
> View attachment 280870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872
> 
> 
> View attachment 280878
> 
> 
> View attachment 280879
> 
> 
> View attachment 280882
> 
> 
> View attachment 280873
> 
> 
> View attachment 280876
> 
> 
> View attachment 280877
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Psychic @Khafee @Nihonjin1051 @Foxtrot-Bravo​



Hile desert fox.


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> My friend it'd be wise enough to change your avatar from Bismark to uss Mississippi or any Canadian hippie


Why tho? Bismarck was a beast bro  what's wrong in having it as DP?

*Bismarck firing on HMS Prince of Wales



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> Why tho? Bismarck was a beast bro  what's wrong in having it as DP?
> 
> *Bismarck firing on HMS Prince of Wales
> View attachment 537204
> *
> View attachment 537202
> View attachment 537201
> View attachment 537203



Deputy fuhrer sandy, I traded my loyalty for freedom , you too follow suit amigo. 
Hie histaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Mentee said:


> Deputy fuhrer sandy





Mentee said:


> I traded my loyalty


You did what? Well in that case a JU52 transport aircraft is waiting for you Fuhrer needs to "talk" to you. Two Bf 109's will escort you. 


Mentee said:


> freedom


It's all a lie mein freund. Too bad you fell for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

The Sandman said:


> You did what? Well in that case a JU52 transport aircraft is waiting for you Fuhrer needs to "talk" to you. Two Bf 109's will escort you.



You rat on your confidant? And here I was negotiating your terms of surrender 

Well guess what iam typing it from one of the the desks of War office 



The Sandman said:


> It's all a lie mein freund. Too bad you fell for it


Nien buddy come and see for yourself there's a hell of hachiya'n khaydia'n going around

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Nilgiri said:


> I've been looking at getting one....but they tend to be pricey given the "name".
> 
> But I will get one eventually, it will make a nice addition to my Swedish and Boer Mauser as far as my old german origin rifle collection goes.
> 
> I would like a Gewehr 98 at some juncture as well.


That's a Kar 98.
Gewehrs were numbered from 43


----------



## Nilgiri

Mentee said:


> My friend it'd be wise enough to change your avatar from Bismark to uss Mississippi or any Canadian hippie



I will look into it as next years theme 

Right now this year I am sticking with kriegsmarine and have roughly a monthly change on DP. Already got the next one ready and set up....no peeking Santa! 



AfrazulMandal said:


> That's a Kar 98.
> Gewehrs were numbered from 43



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewehr_98

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> A very well put together video, plenty of footage I have never seen before.
> 
> Was planning to watch it in stages, but I couldn't stop watching and watched it all in one go in the end heh:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of footage from both sides. Salute to the brave souls of both sides. As often is the case in war, the better led + equipped side prevailed. @Desert Fox @The Sandman @airmarshal @mingle



Awesome footage. Background music sounds similar to Irish/Celtic/Scottish music lol.

But the footage reminds me of this Wehrmacht newsreel/Documentary on the Norwegian campaign:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> Background music sounds similar to Irish/Celtic/Scottish music lol.



I think its apt, given lot of action by Scot Guards in the theatre. The remnants of Norwegian Army that escaped with the Allies were stationed in Scotland iirc (as this was where it was determined any diversionary threat now newly emanating from German occupation of Norway would most likely make its possible impact on the UK, should sealion etc be attempted). They (Norwegian army) however saw no major action for rest of war.



Desert Fox said:


> But the footage reminds me of this Wehrmacht newsreel/Documentary on the Norwegian campaign:



Indeed, thanks for posting that. I have never myself seen much of the deeper footage of norway campaign....past what normally comes up on most documentaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

The Sandman said:


> Woah that's some quality footage you found mate
> 
> It reminded of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget how they defended Monte casino and inflicted heavy casualties on allies.


True but crete was a true airborne op and the first airborne invasion in history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

We have lot of pictures and videos in this thread (and lot of discussion/analysis too) but the _sounds_ of the war the wehrmacht fought in are somewhat lacking. Let us correct that a bit:











@Desert Fox @The Sandman @mingle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> We have lot of pictures and videos in this thread (and lot of discussion/analysis too) but the _sounds_ of the war the wehrmacht fought in are somewhat lacking. Let us correct that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman @mingle


Awesome share buddy first vid isn't available for me but that 2nd vid woah those nebelwerfers looks and sounds terrifying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Nilgiri said:


> We have lot of pictures and videos in this thread (and lot of discussion/analysis too) but the _sounds_ of the war the wehrmacht fought in are somewhat lacking. Let us correct that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman @mingle



Awesome videos. Thanks for sharing. Could not play the first one.

Notice the most innovative weapons in the second video. Flak 88 gun on the bridge. It was super accurate and very potent. The Stuka dive bomber for precision strike of those days. The multiple launch rocket launchers.

Why shouldnt we be impressed of German weapons and technology! They developed these while under punitive sanctions as a result of Treaty of Versailles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> Awesome share buddy first vid isn't available for me but that 2nd vid woah those nebelwerfers looks and sounds terrifying!



Can click "watch on youtube"...yeah the uploader disabled the outside site viewing.



airmarshal said:


> Awesome videos. Thanks for sharing. Could not play the first one.



Same thing, can watch on youtube site direct.



> www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1lHTnJyMY0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Its a long video but worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

airmarshal said:


> Its a long video but worth watching.



Thanks. Subbed to channel (has some other neat stuff there I need to check out) and put this on my to-watch list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

The Atlantic Wall





@Nilgiri @The Sandman @Psychic @airmarshal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

@Desert Fox @The Sandman @Psychic @airmarshal @mingle

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Army research

Stug with sled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Interesting stuff:






@Desert Fox @Army research @The Sandman @airmarshal @Psychic @Dante80 @Vergennes 

Basically sometimes quantity is that important, in early formation of doctrine in combined arms warfare....so you can scale up/fill out qualitatively later....rather than be hamstrung by focusing too much on the latter in early days.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

Nilgiri said:


> Interesting stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @Army research @The Sandman @airmarshal @Psychic @Dante80 @Vergennes
> 
> Basically sometimes quantity is that important, in early formation of doctrine in combined arms warfare....so you can scale up/fill out qualitatively later....rather than be hamstrung by focusing too much on the latter in early days.


Panzer IV with long barreled 75mm was adequate to take on all allied tanks (minus M-26 and maybe Churchill). In terms of soviet tanks, taking on KV/IS series was not easy, T-34's yes.

If Rommel had only long barreled Panzer IV's in Afrika Korps, things would have been different. The Panzer I's and II's were inadequate and Panzer III's a stop gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

Nilgiri said:


> Interesting stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox @Army research @The Sandman @airmarshal @Psychic @Dante80 @Vergennes
> 
> Basically sometimes quantity is that important, in early formation of doctrine in combined arms warfare....so you can scale up/fill out qualitatively later....rather than be hamstrung by focusing too much on the latter in early days.


Panzerkampfenwagen eins was very instrumental in the training of and conceptualization of combined armed lighting warfare , 
Also I've been following this channel for 2 years now ( since I was 16 ) , he has 2 versions ones visualized which has more graphics etc and then the non visualized which is more focused on adult discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Pretty good effort all around:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

